# JAKARTA - Capital City of Indonesia



## oweeyman




----------



## DJ_Archuleta




----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*from TRA Podium Level by AceN*








[/QUOTE]


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

bailout for Jakarta Skyline.. :cheers:

from flickr.com


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Great Shot: Jakarta at Night*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Another Fantastic View @ Jakarta at Night*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Jakarta Night Shot by AceN*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Jakarta Skyline by anOz*

==>


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Jakarta Streetscapes by rilham2new*

Plaza Indonesia ... From Sarinah pedestrian overpass









pedestrian #1









pedestrian #2


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Jakarta Skyline*



















*SCBD*










*Mega Kuningan*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Bundaran HI*

















[/b]


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

daytime


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Rasuna Said by AceN*










*SCBD by AceN*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*one of the best angle of jakarta's skyline taken from flickr*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta




----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Sudirman Street by anOz*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta




----------



## christos-greece

Awesome Jakarta kay:


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

christos-greece said:


> Awesome Jakarta kay:


thank you


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Jakarta Dawn View by ~Hendraku*










*Jakarta Nite View by ~Hendraku*










*Jakarta Cityscape by ~digirain*


----------



## solidsnake

Jakarta is a booming city right now.:cheers:

Are there any pics of public parks or something?


----------



## ace4

^^
unfortunately not many public parks in Jakarta...:bash:

but there is Monas, Taman Menteng, and Lapangan Banteng that I know of...

can you find for us DJ_Archuleta...:cheers:


----------



## oweeyman




----------



## christos-greece

Jakarta is a booming city indeed, but why are not many parks?


----------



## ace4

^^
because Jakarta is too dense, unfortunately many people from all around Indonesia come to Jakarta to look for economic opportunities, just like any other typical metropolitan cities in developing countries...


----------



## christos-greece

^^ hno:


----------



## oweeyman

GO GREEN!!
-----------------------------------
as your request. a picture of a park... (bonus : Jakarta Skyline Background)









green Jakarta


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

I have somee greeny pedestrian in Jakarta

by VRS


----------



## oweeyman

^^it must be in "look at jakarta"... don't post them here... this is thread for jakarta cityscapes and skylines

look at my post, i post it here because they are containing skylines of Jakarta...ok?


----------



## christos-greece

oweeyman said:


>


That is very nice


----------



## ace4

^^
yep...:yes: we definitely need more ot these greenery around Jakarta...

btw that view must be from Hotel Mulia, isn't it?


----------



## adiyon84

oweeyman said:


> GO GREEN!!
> -----------------------------------
> as your request. a picture of a park...
> 
> green Jakarta


I really love the scene of Jakarta. It seems so nice and I like it. but I wonder, what is that pillar (tiang) in the middle of the road for? :sly:


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Abandoned Monorail Project


----------



## oweeyman

^^decoration!!

ham, be honest!!!


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

oweeyman said:


> ^^it must be in "look at jakarta"... don't post them here... this is thread for jakarta cityscapes and skylines
> 
> look at my post, i post it here because they are containing skylines of Jakarta...ok?


my bad you might have to find the correct one then


----------



## ace4

rilham2new said:


> ^^ Abandoned Monorail Project





oweeyman said:


> ^^decoration!!
> 
> ham, be honest!!!


rilham2new is correct... congratulations...:banana:

:nocrook:


----------



## ace4

various Jakarta skyline pics

pics by ACaDeMiK (Flickr)


----------



## oweeyman

ace4 said:


> rilham2new is correct... congratulations...:banana:
> 
> :nocrook:


i just want to harumkan nama bangsa:lol:


----------



## ace4

^^
kita little bit joking aja lah... so that it's not "garing" in here...:lol:


----------



## christos-greece

ace4 said:


>


Tennis court in the shade of those towers


----------



## christos-greece

DJ_Archuleta said:


> *the pedestrian style in jakarta*


Looks awesome... and very clean


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you...:cheers1: yep the area around Mega Kuningan would be the cleanest one in Jakarta i think...:yes:


----------



## ace4

Prince Charles (The Prince of Wales) in Jakarta

by Dhoni Setiawan


















by Kristianto Purnomo


----------



## ace4

by Kristianto Purnomo


















by Abror


----------



## ace4

Karnaval Wira Budaya at Taman Mini Indonesia Indah

cultural festival at Beautiful Miniature Indonesia Park...

by Kristianto Purnomo


----------



## ace4

various Jakarta skyline pics...

by ferrytan (Flickr)



























by tripowski (Flickr)









by Andhi Priatmoko (Flickr)


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Satrio Street Pedestrian Jakarta*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

oweeyman said:


> do u take it by your self? awesome..:drool:


thank you, you can rely on me again oweey


----------



## christos-greece

Nice skylines ^^^^


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you...:cheers1:



DJ_Archuleta said:


> thank you, you can rely on me again oweey


hey let's go photo hunting together around Jakarta... we can get so many nice pictures to be put in this thread... i'll be in Jakarta at the end of December...


----------



## ace4

another interesting project undertaken in Jakarta...:banana:

Kemang Village

mix of high-end shopping mall, hotel, and condominium...

pics from Indonesia SSC










various U/C pics...




























times bookstore kemang village will open this month... 









project update but rainy!!!!!betebetebeteah betebeteah....ahaha


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

*LOOKING GOOD DKI JAKARTA, LOOKING GOOOOD!*

*Jaya Raya!*
:horse:
JP

the BIG DURIAN (DKI JAKARTA) can easily compare with 
the PEARL OF THE ORIENT SEAS (MANILA),
the CITY OF ANGELS (BANGKOK),
the LION CITY (SINGAPORE),
KL, CITY OF TOWERS(KUALA LUMPUR), &
the DRAGON'S BELLY (HANOI).


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you...:cheers1: yeah go Southeast Asian skylines... we are rising up quickly...:banana2:


----------



## ace4

various Jakarta scenes

by arliza (Flickr)









by projectsscw (Flickr)









by noor.hilmi (Flickr)









by robertadhiksp (Flickr)









by rembulanfajar (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by DocBudie (Flickr)









by *Gabisa Motonia (Flickr)









by thebigdurian (Flickr)









by Onitsuka YUSUF (Flickr)









by loose_grip_99 (Flickr)


----------



## Taller Better

*Thanks to all who have credited photos, and I urge everyone else to do the same, as I hate deleting pictures!*


----------



## ace4

^^
your welcome...:cheers1:


----------



## ace4

comparison of Bundaran Hotel Indonesia then and now...

pics from Indonesia SSC



















==========================================================


----------



## christos-greece

ace4 said:


>


Big change


----------



## ace4

^^
yep...:yes: now we have an additional 210m tower standing there...:banana:


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*SCBD pedestrian at night time*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Sudirman Central Business District, Jakarta*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*SCBD From far Distance*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*@ Night time*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*the main road of SCBD*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Around SCBD area @ night time
*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*SCBD tunnel*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Jakarta Night Shoot : IDX|OPP by Abel77*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*SCBD in the morning by Anoz*


----------



## christos-greece

SCBD area of Jakarta looks nice


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you...:cheers1: it's a good thing SCBD emerge at least it will make our skyline look a bit more "dense"...:banana:


----------



## ace4

Kota

the old town of Jakarta...

by banscylla (Flickr)









by Hudaya (Flickr)









by der Willy (Flickr)


















by trent_maynard (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

various Jakarta pics...

by der Willy (Flickr)


















by inculsugm (Flickr)









by Sekitar (Flickr)









by Tempo Dulu (Flickr)


----------



## ChapinUrbano

Nice shots of Jakarta, and it has a very nice skyline.


----------



## hellospank25

Can you find pork products in shops and fast food places in Indonesia?


----------



## gliazzurra

hellospank25 said:


> Can you find pork products in shops and fast food places in Indonesia?


yes, though majority of the shops do not sell pork products.


----------



## ace4

Fernando96 said:


> Nice shots of Jakarta, and it has a very nice skyline.


thank you very much...:cheers1:



hellospank25 said:


> Can you find pork products in shops and fast food places in Indonesia?


usually supermarkets will have a special section for pork. most fast food chains (McDonalds, KFC, Pizza Hut, etc.) do not serve pork.

in cities that have a large non-muslim population (such as Bali, North Sumatra, etc.) usually there is wide availability of restaurants and eateries serving pork, also being sold in traditional markets. many Chinese restaurants have pork on their menu along with other traditional restaurants...


----------



## Manila-X

I'm really interested to see more of Jakarta outside the city centre. I would like to see the suburbs. Please post some pics  Thanks


----------



## ace4

^^
it would basically look the same as in Jakarta, as it is an extension of the city itself only located under different provincial administration... what I know is that there are many housing estate developments in these areas (supported by the toll road networks), as inner Jakarta itself is already too dense and that land costs are much cheaper outside the Jakarta city area...

anyways i'll try to find some pictures...


----------



## Nick

Just shinny lights and post card images.How do most of the 20 million Jakata residents live? and where do they live? in these shinny new buildings?


----------



## bobbycuzin

Nick said:


> Just shinny lights and post card images.How do most of the 20 million Jakata residents live? and where do they live? in these shinny new buildings?


some probably live in slums, but we all know what those look like


----------



## ace4

Nick said:


> Just shinny lights and post card images.How do most of the 20 million Jakata residents live? and where do they live? in these shinny new buildings?


haven't you seen the regular "kampungs" (villages) that I posted here...:| and haven't you seen as well the pictures of skylines with the backdrop of densely populated areas as well...:| that's where the majority of Jakarta people live in...

I tried to be objective by showing as many sides there is to Jakarta... (high-end shopping mall, traditional market scene, daily traffic jam, public places, fast-emerging skyline, very nice business district, etc.) I'm sure many other cities in the developing world is like this also, including *Manila, Bangkok, Mumbai, Delhi, Dhaka*, and the list goes on...

note (an objective view of Jakarta by myself as a Jakarta resident):
JAKARTA IS NOT ALL ABOUT SHIT, AND JAKARTA IS NOT ALL GLAMOROUS - IT'S EVERYTHING PACKED INTO A CITY OF 12 MILLION PEOPLE 

Jakarta is just like any other megapolitan in the developing world, you can see signs of wealth and poverty side by side... anything special about that?

some live in very nice luxurious housing complex, normal residential areas, some in nice residential highrises, some in very bad conditions slums right by the riverside, but the majority live in densely populated kampungs...



bobbycuzin said:


> some probably live in slums, but we all know what those look like


yup some people live in slums like this... but the majority live in densely populated areas known as "kampungs" (where situation is not as bad as in the picture that you show - *you can see some pics of kampungs in previous posts that I made*) - can be comparable to hutongs in China...(cramped housing, very tight alleyways, etc.)


----------



## ace4

various Jakarta scenes...

by mangiwau (Flickr)









by Jeff Borda (Flickr)









by tokek belanda (Flickr)









by Si Ollie (Flickr)









by uninvolved observer (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

various Jakarta skyline pics...

by anOz









by VRS


----------



## ace4

Alain Roberts (Spiderman) climbing up The City Tower (145m)

pics from Indonesia SSC


----------



## firmanhadi

*Pedestrian <> Sidewalk*



DJ_Archuleta said:


> *the pedestrian style in jakarta*


Guys, let's stop using the word "pedestrian" to mean "sidewalk/pavement" 

In English, pedestrian means _"a person travelling on foot, whether walking or running"_ here's the wiki on the word "Pedestrian" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedestrian. So from now on, let's use the correct word which is "sidewalk" or "pavement" and stop being _salah kaprah_. 

That said, here's my contribution... :cheers:









Sudirman









The Long and Winding Road, Sudirman









Rush hour traffic, Sudirman 









Flying bus stop, Mampang


----------



## ace4

^^
have it your way... anyways English is not our first language so mistakes like that is bound to happen. I'm sure he meant to refer to sidewalks...

anyways thank you for the pictures...:cheers1:


----------



## K14N

WANCH said:


> I'm really interested to see more of Jakarta outside the city centre. I would like to see the suburbs. Please post some pics  Thanks


Maybe you can go to Indonesian forum and explore cities of Tangerang (incl. Karawaci, Bintaro, Serpong), Depok, Bogor, and Bekasi (incl. Cikarang). Those are well known as Jakarta's neighbouring cities...


----------



## K14N

Nick said:


> Just shinny lights and post card images.How do most of the 20 million Jakata residents live? and where do they live? in these shinny new buildings?


What's the point of this question? Seems like a cynical question yah? hno:

As other Indo forumers has answered, some of Jakartans live in those shiny buildings, and some live in kampung or maybe slum areas. That's just a normal condition in all cities..


----------



## ace4

^^
maybe he's surprised by the high quality and massive projects that is happening in Jakarta right now...?  

after all Jakarta does really receive little attention from the international community...


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

ace4 said:


> ^^
> have it your way... anyways English is not our first language so mistakes like that is bound to happen. I'm sure he meant to refer to sidewalks...
> 
> anyways thank you for the pictures...:cheers1:


true indeed sometimes we got mixed up by the indonglish language :lol:


----------



## oweeyman

Nick said:


> Just shinny lights and post card images.How do most of the 20 million Jakata residents live? and where do they live? in these shinny new buildings?


let me answer this...

many Jakarta peoples are life not in Jakarta... they usually live in a neighbour cities of Jakarta... exp : Tanggerang, Bekasi, Bogor, Depok etc.
i as a people who life in Tanggerang, i usually see the traffic jam in weekdays morning caused of many Tanggerang peoples work in Jakarta.

and about the slums... they are just some peoples from small villages around Indonesia... they're coming to Jakarta just to search a better jobs in Jakarta... but they don't have enough money to buy a better residence... and they make a small (illegal) house to life...

-just my opinion-


----------



## CasaMor

Nice city!


----------



## christos-greece

Jakarta downtown is very nice


----------



## anOz

Gouverneurs Kantoor at Old Town ( Kota Tua )

by Tavip (begalor)


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*how about night live at jakarta....*


----------



## ace4

oweeyman said:


> let me answer this...
> 
> many Jakarta peoples are life not in Jakarta... they usually live in a neighbour cities of Jakarta... exp : Tanggerang, Bekasi, Bogor, Depok etc.
> i as a people who life in Tanggerang, i usually see the traffic jam in weekdays morning caused of many Tanggerang peoples work in Jakarta.
> 
> and about the slums... they are just some peoples from small villages around Indonesia... they're coming to Jakarta just to search a better jobs in Jakarta... but they don't have enough money to buy a better residence... and they make a small (illegal) house to life...
> 
> -just my opinion-


yep...:yes: Jakarta has to suffer from the centralisation policy that was created long ago by the central government. economic activity is centered in Jakarta so that everyone from all around Indonesia is rushing to come for employment opportunities...

and of course housing development in the neighbouring areas of Jakarta is also expanding rapidly too... which part of Tangerang you live in oweeyman?



CasaMor said:


> Nice city!





christos-greece said:


> Jakarta downtown is very nice


thank you CasaMor and christos-greece...:cheers1:


----------



## ace4

weekend is coming and it's time to party in the Jakarta nightlife...

:dj:

:dance:

Centro

by sgfwarnaars (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by halftheworldaway (Flickr)









by discomate (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

various Jakarta skyline pics...

from Indonesia SSC


----------



## oweeyman

*SLIPI AREA*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Pacific Palace @ night time*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*pedestrian SCBD at night time*




*pedestrian bridge @ bundaran HI*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*SCBD pedestrian at night time*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*still on the night time*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*night life at jakarta*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Various Jakarta Skyline by rilham2new*

1









2









3


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Random Glassy Towers*


----------



## christos-greece

DJ_Archuleta said:


> *SCBD pedestrian at night time*


Nice pics


----------



## thaproducer

i like the towers in the last pictures


----------



## ace4

christos-greece said:


> Nice pics





thaproducer said:


> i like the towers in the last pictures


thank you very much...:cheers1:

anyway very nice finding DJ_Archuleta...:banana: really love the many glassy skyscrapers that are rising up in Jakarta...:banana:


----------



## ace4

some apartments in Jakarta

by rilham2new

*Apartemen TAMAN MEDITERANIA* Tanjung Duren, Jakarta Barat

_nightshot from Jalan S.Parman_










_nightshot from Jalan Tanjung Duren Raya_










*Apartemen TAMAN ANGGREK*
_nightshot_










Taman AnGGRek Condominium (8 towers)


----------



## ace4

by bozhart

City Home Apartment - Kelapa Gading Square

1.









2.









3.









4.









5. Long swimming pool +/-210 m









City Home Apartment, Kelapa Gading


----------



## ace4

JakJazz 2008 Festival










by Fanny Octavianus (Antara Photos)

Kyoto Jazz Massive










Dina Mariana and Devian










by Rosa Panggabean (Antara Photos)

Boi Akih featuring Mike Del Ferro










Ray Harris & The Fosi


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

ace4 said:


> thank you very much...:cheers1:
> 
> anyway very nice finding DJ_Archuleta...:banana: really love the many glassy skyscrapers that are rising up in Jakarta...:banana:


yeah thanx, I'm looking forward to see other glassy skyscrapers in jakarta :cheers:


----------



## oweeyman




----------



## oweeyman




----------



## christos-greece

those glassy skyscrapers that are rising up in Jakarta are awesome


----------



## oweeyman

thank you christos-greece!:happy:


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome  ^^


----------



## ace4

DJ_Archuleta said:


> yeah thanx, I'm looking forward to see other glassy skyscrapers in jakarta :cheers:





christos-greece said:


> those glassy skyscrapers that are rising up in Jakarta are awesome


thank you...:cheers1: 

imagine what Jakarta skyline would look like after several of these projects finish:
1. Regatta
2. Bakrie Tower and Rasuna Epicentrum
3. The St. Moritz
4. St. Regis
5. Equity Tower
6. Ancol Mansion
7. Kemang Village
8. Gandaria Walk
9. Hollywood Residences
10. Ciputra World Jakarta
etc.

Jakarta would definitely look much more shiny... :banana:


----------



## oweeyman




----------



## ace4

^^
Menara Kadin and Menara Karya are both shiny... right now they dominate the rasuna said skyline but will soon be overshadowed by the Bakrie Tower...:guns1:


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome ace4 ^^


----------



## sindrom

@ace4: yeah i know it's your opinions but i don't really see of your point to show it so many slum before?! as we all know jakarta is far of perfect and does not only happend in here as many cities around the world has this also problem,though i didnt say that you have to hide the fact and deny or what so ever....while without showing that image people are enough to know already,since theres lots of thread as well, if you like to discussed in related issue and it is more properway to show all your slum etc ...


----------



## sindrom

*DOUBLE*

:bash::bash:


----------



## oweeyman

every big cities have some slums area...

no city's perfect


----------



## sindrom

^^
No doubt about it !


----------



## ace4

sindrom said:


> @ace4: yeah i know it's your opinions but i don't really see of your point to show it so many slum before?! as we all know jakarta is far of perfect and does not only happend in here as many cities around the world has this also problem,though i didnt say that you have to hide the fact and deny or what so ever....while without showing that image people are enough to know already,since theres lots of thread as well, if you like to discussed in related issue and it is more properway to show all your slum etc ...


my only point is only to show various daily city life in Jakarta... personally i think the thread might be boring if only showing skyline pics etc. that's all nothing more. you can see many variety in this thread from life inside the kampungs and the glittering skyline of SCBD, Mega Kuningan, Jalan Sudirman - Thamrin, inside Jakarta's high-end shopping malls, etc. 

as i told you i'm not in Jakarta so that i don't have much flexibility to find more variety of pictures such as Taman Mini Indonesia Indah, Lapangan Banteng, Taman Menteng; middle-class neighbourhoods such as in Tebet, Pulomas, etc. that's why i urge Jakarta forumers to post as many Jakarta pics as possible...:banana:


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Night @ Jakarta*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Pacific Place Area*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*GAMBIR*









*CEMPAKA PUTIH*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*SENEN*
1









2


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Rasuna Epicentrum*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Sudirman street and pedestrian*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Bakrie Tower*










*Mega Kuningan*









*
Thamrin *


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*SCBD @ Midnight time*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*SCBD @ afternoon time*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*SCBD on the night time.. Pacific Place View from far distance
*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Greenly Jakarta*


----------



## oweeyman




----------



## oweeyman




----------



## Maipo Valley

awsome city


----------



## K14N

Oweey, do you have newest picz? I think you have posted some of that pics, hehe


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

Maipo Valley said:


> awsome city


Thank You:banana:

Jakarta has one of the most amazing skyline in South East Asia!:banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Jakarta is awesome city indeed


----------



## metrosuburban

^^^ i absolutely agree!!!!


----------



## FM 2258

I can't wait to visit Jakarta. I like the name too. Jakarta.


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

ace4 said:


> thank you...:cheers1:
> 
> imagine what Jakarta skyline would look like after several of these projects finish:
> 1. Regatta
> 2. Bakrie Tower and Rasuna Epicentrum
> 3. The St. Moritz
> 4. St. Regis
> 5. Equity Tower
> 6. Ancol Mansion
> 7. Kemang Village
> 8. Gandaria Walk
> 9. Hollywood Residences
> 10. Ciputra World Jakarta
> etc.
> 
> Jakarta would definitely look much more shiny... :banana:


Don't forget EMAAR TOWER...
The Tallest tower in ASEAN,


----------



## rilham2new

oweeyman said:


>


:Looks sophisticated


----------



## oweeyman

pedestrian:drool:


----------



## JoSin

I like those pictures with mountains in the background. The skyline looks awesome with the mountains behind.


----------



## oweeyman

^^thank you
----------------------------------


----------



## oweeyman




----------



## oweeyman

HAVE FUN!!


----------



## DJ_Archuleta




----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*West Jakarta Skyline*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Permata Hijau*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*SCBD Skyline*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Senayan - Permata Hijau*









*Sudirman - Thamrin*









*Sudirman - Senayan*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

another view of skyscraper Jakarta..Bundaran HI, SCBD, Thamrin, Sudirman...


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*SCBD*
1









2









3


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Bundaran HI*


----------



## Maipo Valley

looks like a super megalopolis.


----------



## oweeyman

I took this picture with jrot(Indonesian Forumer) thanks jrot, udah diajak jalan2









Grand Indonesia Shopping Town - Fountain Show - (with jrot too)


----------



## thaproducer

greattt pics.

nice towers


----------



## christos-greece

DJ_Archuleta said:


> *Bundaran HI*


:cheers: I like this pic kay:


----------



## wonkcerbon

christos-greece said:


> :cheers: I like this pic kay:


^^^
thank's for all your nice words toward our capital city Christos, you are my fav greeks..

'anyway do you know that, alot Greeks visiting my city for furniture bussines, although only little city,my city,CIREBON,is one of the main city in Indonesia for rattan furniture industry,I know some them, they are nice peoples just like you


----------



## Sony Sjklw

DJ_Archuleta said:


> *Bundaran HI*


 i love Bundaran HI Picture, this one kay:


----------



## christos-greece

wonkcerbon said:


> ^^^
> thank's for all your nice words toward our capital city Christos, you are my fav greeks..
> 'anyway do you know that, alot Greeks visiting my city for furniture bussines, although only little city,my city,CIREBON,is one of the main city in Indonesia for rattan furniture industry,I know some them, they are nice peoples just like you


Thank you :cheers:
btw: in the above pic the tall building in the middle (behind the square) is new right?


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

christos-greece said:


> :cheers: I like this pic kay:


thank you for all of your nice comments


----------



## oweeyman

christos-greece said:


> Thank you :cheers:
> btw: in the above pic the tall building in the middle (behind the square) is new right?


yes..it's new & fresh

----------------------------------------------------

from that building parking area... we can see a great view!!!


----------



## oweeyman

Jakarta from deviantart


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Jakarta and jakarta*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Patal Senayan / Simprug*









*TVRI (Senayan)*
1









2


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Taman Anggrek Street by rilham2new* 

1









2









3


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*SCBD*

1









2


----------



## ace4

^^
so crisp pics...


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

Nice Pictures!


----------



## oweeyman




----------



## oweeyman

DJ_Archuleta said:


> *SCBD*
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3


rilham is soooooo goood!


----------



## oweeyman




----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Marina Ancol*










*Jakarta skyline*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Jakarta Panorama @ Night*


----------



## samuel89

ups....i had made similiar thread in this sub-forum..!! how to delete mine? please erase my thread about J-town. i'll post in this thread


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

DJ_Archuleta said:


> *Jakarta Panorama @ Night*


Waw!
It's really Great pics...!


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~




----------



## oweeyman

Maybe too late to post this photo









Jakarta peoples are celebrating the new years eve in their home


----------



## christos-greece

WOW! Very nice pic :cheers: ^^


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wow, beautiful pic! Awesome colours and the setting is just amazing


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, beautiful pic! Awesome colours and the setting is just amazing


thank you


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*the green small street ....*




*also the green wide street...*




*till the green skyscraper jakarta...*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Menteng Park*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*on the night SCBD pedestrian*



*
kebon kacang skylines...*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Again Menteng Park @ Jakarta*









[/QUOTE]


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Thamrin Street @ Night*


----------



## Parisian Girl

DJ_Archuleta said:


> thank you


U welcome :cheers:

Just curious, u take this pic yourself?


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Pedestrian at Mega Kuningan*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*SCBD*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*SCBD @ nite*


----------



## Enzo

I definitely need to put some money by to spend traveling round the world, there’re so many beautiful places to be seen, so many cultures, so many people to befriend… after this thread I just realized that Jakarta is a must among many, it is inspiring and beautiful, I loved the pictures, great job showing this vibrant metropolis. kay:


----------



## juancito

nice


----------



## ace4

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Great shots ace4. Luv all that greenery ... very charming indeed





christos-greece said:


> Perfect shot





Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Isn't it....what a wonderful setting. Luv those little islands also.


yes i agree the Karawaci area is very nice indeed...



Rekarte said:


> Very good Jakarta is well developed
> has a great skyline
> I hope that his leaving the development of Java island, and get into other regions (particularly in Irian Jaya)


thank you...:cheers1:

i also hope too that regional areas would be developing fast... as far as i know there are quite a lot of projects going on. if you'd like to know more about developments outside of Jakarta you are welcome to visit Indonesia SSC...

about Papua i do hope they get increased infrastructure projects, and also enjoy the wealth from mineral resources that is very much there... hopefully the special autonomy status given by the central government will further their development 



Skyline_FFM said:


> Huge and impressive city! kay:





juancito said:


> nice


thank you...:cheers1:



Enzo said:


> I definitely need to put some money by to spend traveling round the world, there’re so many beautiful places to be seen, so many cultures, so many people to befriend… after this thread I just realized that Jakarta is a must among many, it is inspiring and beautiful, I loved the pictures, great job showing this vibrant metropolis. kay:


thank you for the comment...:cheers1: glad that you have some positive views on Jakarta... as a Jakarta resident myself i can only say that Jakarta has a lot of faces and contrasts...


----------



## ace4

some more views of Jakarta

by ARSITEK TOP


----------



## ace4

by ARSITEK TOP


----------



## Parisian Girl

The more I look at these wonderful pix the more I want to visit this amazing city some day....I would also luv to see so much more of magnificent Indonesia also. 

Thank u for sharing these photos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Skyline is great


----------



## tollfreak

How about Jakarta from a Street View @ Kuningan:








Jakarta's newest mall-EX'X:








From Indonesia SSC:


andhira said:


>


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

*South Jakarta*


























*East Jakarta*










*West Jakarta*










*
North Jakarta*


----------



## Skyline_FFM

I wonder what this great place will look like in 20 years!!!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, awesome...


----------



## ace4

Parisian Girl said:


> The more I look at these wonderful pix the more I want to visit this amazing city some day....I would also luv to see so much more of magnificent Indonesia also.
> 
> Thank u for sharing these photos :cheers:


your welcome... hope you get a chance to visit Jakarta and the rest of Indonesia...:cheers1:



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Skyline is great


thank you...:cheers1:



Skyline_FFM said:


> I wonder what this great place will look like in 20 years!!!





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Amazing, awesome...


thank you...:cheers1: i hope Jakarta skyline will get more dense, have many more shiny glassy skyscrapers, and have some supertalls as well...


----------



## ace4

some views of Jakarta...


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

anyway have a break from skyline pics and see some other things happening in Jakarta...

Bullet for My Valentine Live Concert (February 4)

pics from Java Musikindo


----------



## tollfreak

Aerial Views of the Grand Indonesia Shopping Town Complex, currently the largest shopping mall in Indonesia and one of the most upscale ones. It also compromises the historic Hotel Indonesia and the Kempinski Residences(From Indonesia SSC):


bozhart said:


> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)


----------



## ace4

a different view of Jakarta...

by rilham2new

1









2









by bozhart


----------



## Parisian Girl

ace4 said:


> your welcome... hope you get a chance to visit Jakarta and the rest of Indonesia...:cheers1:


Thank u ace4!  Yes, I'll definitely visit this wonderful place some day, when my work is at a slower pace. lol 

Keep up the great work on this thread! :cheers:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

street of Jtown



















night shot


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Jakarta











graden around National Monument










street


----------



## tollfreak

From Grand Indonesia:



VRS said:


>


----------



## tollfreak

Mega Kuningan Area:


rilham2new said:


> 3


----------



## tollfreak

Jakarta CItyscape from Plaza Indonesia Extension



VRS said:


>


----------



## Pule

ace4 said:


> it's the second place that i visited...
> 
> f'x


 
WOW, Jarkata is so beatiful. I worked with the guys from Bali in 2004 who were on a project in one of the mines in Mpumalanga in South Africa.


----------



## tollfreak

Pic of The Energy:



VRS said:


> The new office tower.....


----------



## christos-greece

This page has beautiful pics - modern towers


----------



## Parisian Girl

Yeah, these towers are just great! Real 21st century buildings in a very inspiring city!  :cheers:


----------



## ace4

Pule said:


> WOW, Jarkata is so beatiful. I worked with the guys from Bali in 2004 who were on a project in one of the mines in Mpumalanga in South Africa.


thank you...:cheers1: did you have good time working with Indonesians?



christos-greece said:


> This page has beautiful pics - modern towers


thank you...:cheers1: hope Jakarta gets more of those beautiful highrises...:banana:



Parisian Girl said:


> Yeah, these towers are just great! Real 21st century buildings in a very inspiring city!  :cheers:


wow... thank you for your nice words...:cheers1:


----------



## ace4

more Jakarta skyline...


----------



## ace4

again... nothing to do at home during the weekends so i went out...

Plaza Semanggi


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

the next stop...

Senayan City


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

and the last stop of the day...

Blok M Mall


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

some Jakarta street pics...


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

just for bonus...


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Mmmmm:drool: You are making me very hungry ace4!


----------



## Parisian Girl

ace4 said:


> again... nothing to do at home during the weekends so i went out...


LOL KEEP GOING OUT ace4! That way we KEEP getting lots of awesome pics!! 

Love these photos of the malls and markets....could spend hours just browsing around in there! :banana: :cheers:

A girl needs to indulge every now and then!!


----------



## tollfreak

^^ great pics..what a blend of malls you went to in the weekend..from one of the upscale ones (Senayan City), mid class (Plaza Semanggi) to a trade center (Blok M Mall)..btw it's weird that Krispy Kreme's business in Indonesia is thriving..compared with its business in the US..it used to have a lot of stores in NYC..now there is only one small stand remaining that sells it's donuts( in Penn Station)

Btw, pics of the Car Free Day Activity last sunday-It is held every last sunday of the month:



VRS said:


> some area of car free day....


----------



## RonnieR

tollfreak said:


> ^^ great pics..what a blend of malls you went to in the weekend..from one of the upscale ones (Senayan City), mid class (Plaza Semanggi) to a trade center (Blok M Mall)..btw it's weird that Krispy Kreme's business in Indonesia is thriving..compared with its business in the US..it used to have a lot of stores in NYC..now there is only one small stand remaining that sells it donuts( in Penn Station)


Yes, krispy kreme, they're thriving - is it because we have penchant for sweet food? In Manila, there are 10 krispy kreme stores and one has a drive thru....yes, you're right, it's no longer a hit in the US...


----------



## tollfreak

^^haha sweet food is a major reason..also one thing that keeps krispy kreme running in Jakarta is that last year krispy kreme held a promo with one of Indonesia's largest banks, Bank Mandiri. If you used a Mandiri Credit Card, everything in the Krispy Kreme store was discounted 50 % off. It was held from June til December last year..sadly they discontinued it this year (Hopefully they start it again)


----------



## ace4

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Mmmmm:drool: You are making me very hungry ace4!


you can find many of those kind of food all around Jakarta...



Parisian Girl said:


> LOL KEEP GOING OUT ace4! That way we KEEP getting lots of awesome pics!!
> 
> Love these photos of the malls and markets....could spend hours just browsing around in there! :banana: :cheers:
> 
> A girl needs to indulge every now and then!!


be careful to watch your wallet while shopping in Jakarta... there are so much to look and buy... 

and i think you have to watch your luggage size if not it may be overweignt when you leave Jakarta, especially if you combine with a shopping trip to Bandung...



tollfreak said:


> ^^ great pics..what a blend of malls you went to in the weekend..from one of the upscale ones (Senayan City), mid class (Plaza Semanggi) to a trade center (Blok M Mall)..btw it's weird that Krispy Kreme's business in Indonesia is thriving..compared with its business in the US..it used to have a lot of stores in NYC..now there is only one small stand remaining that sells it's donuts( in Penn Station)


thank you...:cheers1:

somehow i still prefer J.Co to Krispy Kreme, it is too expensive and doesn't taste as good...


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

street vendors










Ancol































Semanggi











sudirman











Puncak


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Grand Indonesia




















JKT


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Bunderan H.I + Grand Indonesia.





























Scroll


----------



## Dallas star

Great city, looks very very modern and nice!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Puncak










^^ :uh: Look how beautifully green these fields are...:drool: 

Is this place far from the city? What is the purpose of the tower/antenna?


----------



## Parisian Girl

ace4 said:


> you can find many of those kind of food all around Jakarta...


:drool: I have this sudden urge to go to the kitchen - AGAIN!! 



ace4 said:


> be careful to watch your wallet while shopping in Jakarta... there are so much to look and buy...
> 
> and i think you have to watch your luggage size if not it may be overweignt when you leave Jakarta, especially if you combine with a shopping trip to Bandung...


True, anytime I am going to do lots of shopping then I always pack VERY LIGHT! That leaves lots of room for lots of goodies! 

Thx for all the great pics guys! :cheers1:


----------



## ace4

^^
your welcome...:cheers1: please stay tuned in this thread you will discover a lot more about Jakarta...



Dallas star said:


> Great city, looks very very modern and nice!


thank you...:cheers1:



Parisian Girl said:


> Puncak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ :uh: Look how beautifully green these fields are...:drool:
> 
> Is this place far from the city? What is the purpose of the tower/antenna?


i think this place would be a 1 hour 30 minutes drive to the south of Jakarta. those tea plantation does give beautiful views...:drool: it gives such a peaceful feeling...:drool: many Jakarta people would like to go out the city during the weekends and climb up to Puncak just for relaxation to get away from the busy and hectic metropolitan city life... the air is really fresh here...:banana: sometimes i'd go here with family/friends to relax...

i think those towers would be used for cellphone network coverage...


----------



## ace4

welcome to SeaWorld Indonesia... not sure if it still has the longest walkthrough aquarium in South East Asia...

from Indonesia-Travel-Guide









by Chandra Marsono (Flickr)









by Incredible! (Flickr)









by ihtatho (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by Chandra Marsono (Flickr)


















by chardcordero (Flickr)









by Elsye (Flickr)


----------



## Joe_centennial

Beautiful, beautiful Jakarta. Sadly this vibrant city is always underrated. It should deserve more credit and acknowledgment from the global community.


----------



## tollfreak

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ :uh: Look how beautifully green these fields are...:drool:
> 
> Is this place far from the city? What is the purpose of the tower/antenna?


Plus, Puncak has The Taman Safari Indonesia and can be reached on the way to Bandung.
Pedestrian in front of Pacific Place/Indonesia Stock Exchange:


VRS said:


> pedestrian at SCBD>>>....


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

Grand Indonesia looks very awesome!


----------



## ace4

^^
one of the best shopping malls in Jakarta right now...


----------



## ace4

Joe_centennial said:


> Beautiful, beautiful Jakarta. Sadly this vibrant city is always underrated. It should deserve more credit and acknowledgment from the global community.


thank you...:cheers1: i guess this is the benefit of an international forum such as SkyscraperCity, we can all show what Jakarta is to the whole world...:banana:



tollfreak said:


> Plus, Puncak has The Taman Safari Indonesia and can be reached on the way to Bandung.


that's right... it's been a very long time since i last visited Taman Safari, maybe when i was 5 years old...

anyway you can also get to Bandung via Puncak, but it will take quite a long time. for me i'm too lazy to navigate the long and winding roads going up the mountains. i just prefer the quick way by taking the Jakarta - Bandung expressway...


----------



## ace4

this is still near where i live, only 5 minutes drive by car. this area has lots of cafes, restaurants, 24 hour internet cafe, fashion boutique shops, etc. it is a favourite hangout place as well for Jakarta teenagers/youths...


----------



## ace4




----------



## RonnieR

firmanhadi said:


> wow, i didn't know JCo is homegrown Indonesian brand... They are very popular here in Singapore. All along I thought JCo is Singaporean! hno:


How about Kopi Roti? Is it a Singaporean brand or Malaysian? A few Kopi Roti outlets are opening in Manila.


----------



## RonnieR

jlshyang said:


> Indonesia's homegrown donut brand J.Co is giving Krispy Kreme a good run for their money. I prefer J.Co's to Krispy Kreme. Kripy Kreme is sickly sweet, way too sweet for me.





XxRyoChanxX said:


> ^ I never liked Krispy Kreme


I never like donuts.


----------



## jlshyang

ace4 said:


> could be...
> 
> 
> 
> is J.Co successful in Malaysia?


It's doing quite alright but so far there are only 4 outlets in Malaysia.

Its Malaysian rival Big Apple Donuts & Coffee is slightly more established here with 32 stores in Malaysia and expanding elsewhere.


----------



## tollfreak

New LV Flagship Store in Plaza Indonesia:


AceN said:


> LV Facade





VRS said:


> well....well....well.....LV skin......


The Keraton and The Plaza from Grand Indonesia:


JAG2 said:


>


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

Very big LV @ Plaza Indonesia!


----------



## tollfreak

Jakarta On a Cloudy Day:


VRS said:


> on cloudy atmosphere...


----------



## tollfreak

The first Pic is Mega Kuningan from an AERIAL View this is street view,to the left is the Chinese Embassy


VRS said:


> lovely kuningan pedestrian.....


----------



## christos-greece

Great photos in this page


----------



## MikaGe

*another pics taken from Grand Indonesia (GI)*


----------



## tollfreak

Traffic @ the Eastern Ring Road:


bozhart said:


>


----------



## qwert_guy

nice photos


----------



## tollfreak

SCBD area by VRS:



night time...


[/QUOTE]

Ayodia Park,South Jakarta-This is Jakarta's newest Public Park.The land was previously used by a Traditional Market. One of the first parks in Jakarta that has Wi-Fi:









How about outside the CBD and one of the residential areas..Gedung Hijau Road in Pondok Indah on a Rainy Day:


----------



## tollfreak

One of Jakarta's Suburb:Commercial Area of BSD City,Serpong,Tangerang Recency-Approximately 20 km from downtown Jakarta:



Dazon said:


> *BSD Junction*


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Like this house....it's quite grand and stands out. I also like the way the trees kinda shadow it. 

Thx ace4 :cheers1:


----------



## tollfreak

Taman Menteng Intersection-Sutan Syahrir/Moh. Yamin Road with HOS Cokroaminoto Road:


----------



## ace4

tollfreak said:


> One of Jakarta's Suburb:Commercial Area of BSD City,Serpong,Tangerang Recency-Approximately 20 km from downtown Jakarta:


you seem to know a lot around Pondok Indah, Bintaro, and Bumi Serpong Damai.... please post more pics from that area...:banana: i'd really would like to know more about those areas too...



Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Like this house....it's quite grand and stands out. I also like the way the trees kinda shadow it.
> 
> Thx ace4 :cheers1:


your welcome...:cheers1: yeah that person who built that house is quite imaginative...


----------



## ace4

let's see what's happening in Jakarta...

Jakarta International Java Jazz Festival 2009

by Fanny Octavianos (Antara Foto)
































by Prasetyo Utomo (Antara Foto)


----------



## ace4

by Zarqoni (Antara Foto)
















by Fanny Octavianus (Antara Foto)


----------



## tollfreak

To add to those Java Jazz Pictures (From my Friend's Facebook):


----------



## ace4

^^
thanks for posting the pics...:cheers1:

so how much did he pay to enter? and they also allow people to take photos inside?


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

still Kelapa Gading area...

by bozhart


----------



## ace4

Lamb of God Jakarta Live Concert (March 9)

pics from Solucites


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## tollfreak

^^ it was raining hard in that concert :nuts:


----------



## ace4

^^
but i guess they won't mind as long as they get the chance to do headbanging...


----------



## tollfreak

car free day in the old town area from VIVANEWS:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Time for football


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ alwaysss


----------



## tollfreak

Tanah Abang Underpass:



VRS said:


>


Sudirman Area:


VRS said:


> pedestrian Sudirman...





VRS said:


> some of sudirman area...


----------



## tollfreak

Senayan Baseball Fields+a portion of the Jakarta Skyline taken from FX Mall:


----------



## christos-greece

Nice skyline indeed ^^


----------



## Parisian Girl

ace4 said:


> ^^
> your welcome...:cheers1: i just try to show as many sides as possible around Jakarta...
> 
> anyway there are a lot of varieties being deep fried there: banana, tofu, tempe (some kind of fermented soybean...:?), spring rolls, some kind of tempura i think...:? (mixture of thick dough with shredded cabbage and carrot), and many other things that i don't know what it's called in English... (sorry) - and that fan cover is used to dry out the oil from the deep frying...
> 
> actually it is one of my favourite snacks also in Indonesia, one piece usually cost around US$0.05...:banana:


Mmmmm ALL that sounds amazing - and looks so nice, too! :banana: US$0.05?? Whoa, that sounds even better! :banana:  

Thx, ace4 :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

ace4 said:


> ^^
> but i guess they won't mind as long as they get the chance to do headbanging...


LOL Lamb Of God are sooooo freakin' awesome dude!! :rock::rock::rock:

Or should I say dudette!?


----------



## oweeyman

^^yeah:righton:


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Rock on dude!!:righton: Rock on Jakarta!!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Random


----------



## ace4

^^
nice...!!! please take more pics around Kemang area...:banana:


----------



## ace4

various Jakarta streetscape...


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice pics indeed of this area :cheers:


----------



## tollfreak

Lippo Karawaci/Lippo Village Area-One of Jakarta's Suburb, 25 Km West of Downtown Jakarta:



CiR said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Those parks looks beautiful ^^


----------



## atoom

very nice pics


----------



## Parisian Girl

ace4 said:


> yeah we're so lucky they decided to come to Jakarta this time on their world tour...:banana:
> 
> looks like we can expect more heavy metal bands to play live concert in Jakarta...:banana: some that has come to Jakarta recently include DragonForce, Megadeth, Helloween, and many more...:righton:
> 
> anyway i'm a dude...


Cool! Megadeth and Helloween are awesome! :rock:

Dude huh, I was just wondering if that was you in your avatar.  

Thx for all the great pics though. :cheers:


----------



## ace4

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very nice pics indeed of this area :cheers:


thank you...:cheers1:



christos-greece said:


> Those parks looks beautiful ^^


thanks again...:cheers1: Lippo Karawaci must be one of the nicest suburbs outside of Jakarta...:banana:



atoom said:


> very nice pics


thank you...:cheers1:



Parisian Girl said:


> Cool! Megadeth and Helloween are awesome! :rock:
> 
> Dude huh, I was just wondering if that was you in your avatar.
> 
> Thx for all the great pics though. :cheers:


ah so you like heavy metal music also...?

yeah... i'm a male...

anyway i didn't know what to put as an avatar so i used this Indonesian artist pic just for fun...

your welcome...:cheers1: please keep coming back to this thread...


----------



## ace4

various street level pics... sorry if some of the repost...

by AAG


by VRS


----------



## ace4

[/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE]


----------



## ace4

some nice views of Jakarta... sorry some pics are quite big...

by Thrillseekr (Flickr)



























scroll-->>


----------



## tiger

Why does Jakarta look less prospect than Bangkok when Indonesia's got far larger population? Empty street is quite boring to me. Where are the people?


----------



## ace4

by jrbxom (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

tiger said:


> Why does Jakarta look less prospect than Bangkok when Indonesia's got far larger population? Empty street is quite boring to me. Where are the people?


more people are in their cars...:dunno: if you should know, Jakarta is quite spread and goes on at a distance as a city unlike Bangkok where it is quite centralised... whereas central areas like that i don't think quite exist in Jakarta... that's why you wouldn't see much pedestrian activity in Jakarta unlike what you may see in Bangkok in areas such as Ratchaprasong, Silom, etc.


----------



## ace4

more Jakarta skylines...

by jrbxom (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by jrbxom (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by jrbxom (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

inside another shopping mall in Jakarta...

Mega Mall Pluit

by VRS


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

daily life in Jakarta...

by der Willy (Flickr)


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

and some night views...

by Frost Photography (Flickr)


----------



## drayq2002

hi. im from manila. i recently had a chance to visit jakarta for a week and i must say i had a good impression about the city. not so much about the infrastructure but more about the warm people and the great food the city offers. i particularly liked nasi goreng (is that correct?).


----------



## ace4

^^
hello...:wave: thank you for visiting Jakarta...:cheers1: did you enjoy your visit?

yes you're right it's called nasi goreng...:banana: i really miss the real Indonesian food...


----------



## ace4

by Nenek Genit










Jakarta during the Earth Hour, Before and After. Courtesy to: http://boston.com/bigpicture/2009/03/earth_hour_2009.html

Before: 



After :


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## ace4




----------



## jaystar

my lovely homecity


----------



## ace4

^^
nice around the city photoseries...

is that market in your post the Serpong modern market?


----------



## drayq2002

ace4 said:


> ^^
> hello...:wave: thank you for visiting Jakarta...:cheers1: did you enjoy your visit?
> 
> yes you're right it's called nasi goreng...:banana: i really miss the real Indonesian food...


yes i enjoyed my stay. i'm a foodie so i made it a point to prowl the streets of the city to have a taste of the local food. i cannot remember the names of the other foods i ate but they were yummy. i also had the chance to visit bandung. it's lovely, similar to our own baguio city. i wasn't able to visit bali though :-( but it'll be next on my travel list.


----------



## ace4

^^
glad that you liked Jakarta and you also liked the food...:cheers1: just wanna know, is there any similarity between the food in Philippines with the ones you had in Indonesia?

how do you like Bandung...? for me it's a rather chaotic city but i enjoy going there for shopping clothes, eat food, and looking at many beautiful girls over there... (i have to say Bandung has some of the most beautiful girls you can find in Indonesia).

anyway you are always welcome back to Indonesia...:cheers1: btw did you happen to take any pics while in Indonesia?


----------



## ace4

by dien.w in motion (Flickr)










by ragzanema (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by djamans* (on and off) (Flickr)


----------



## drayq2002

ace4 said:


> ^^
> glad that you liked Jakarta and you also liked the food...:cheers1: just wanna know, is there any similarity between the food in Philippines with the ones you had in Indonesia?
> 
> how do you like Bandung...? for me it's a rather chaotic city but i enjoy going there for shopping clothes, eat food, and looking at many beautiful girls over there... (i have to say Bandung has some of the most beautiful girls you can find in Indonesia).
> 
> anyway you are always welcome back to Indonesia...:cheers1: btw did you happen to take any pics while in Indonesia?


our food is quite distinct from yours. i had the impression that indo food is on the spicy side, much like the thai food. 
i liked bandung for its weather and yes, shopping...went to a lot of outlet shops. girls...of course...hahahaha...
i was able to take pictures, though not much. view them on my facebook. i'll send you a PM.


----------



## christos-greece

ace4 said:


>


Amazing night pic


----------



## ace4

around Pluit wealthy residential area


----------



## ace4




----------



## jaystar

jakartas beach "ancol"

























senayan city









mega kuningan


























































































jakarta old town




































source: flickr


----------



## tollfreak

SCBD Area:



VRS said:


> midnight time....


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

grand indonesia



























to JKT


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

Jakarta continues to amaze...especially all those brand new gleaming scrapers!! they have some of the best 'crowning' lights i've seen!
a solid 9! (for now) kay:


----------



## tollfreak

Jarvijarv said:


> Jakarta continues to amaze...especially all those brand new gleaming scrapers!! they have some of the best 'crowning' lights i've seen!
> a solid 9! (for now) kay:


thank you 

Old Town (Kota Tua) Pics:

Credit to hKyo89

























Bank Mandiri Museum:


----------



## cheychai

Good. 

How s about weather in Jakartar?


----------



## tollfreak

^^ the weather in Jakarta is around in the same as Bangkok, except that we don't get the chilly wind at night in January. Now it's entering the dry season but it still can rain in the evening after a steamy day with temperatures reaching 36C.

Satrio-Karet Overpass by Snap Man:










Kota Tua (Old Town) at night by khaniv13:


----------



## tollfreak

Mega Kuningan Entrance:

Mega Kuningan From Street View:



VRS said:


> at front view....


----------



## tollfreak

Kuningan Area:



VRS said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

jaystar said:


> jakartas beach "ancol"


I like this photo a lot  just great


----------



## tollfreak

From 23rd floor of Bidakara Tower, Jakarta.


paradyto said:


>


----------



## ace4

^^
wow very nice views of Mega Kuningan and Rasuna Said from Bidakara...


----------



## ace4

the new Terminal 3 of Soekarno-Hatta International Airport...

from Indonesia SSC


















by DN Yusuf (Angkasa Online)


----------



## ace4

by clows (Kaskus)


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

from Detik.com



























from the Jakarta Post


----------



## ace4

by ARSITEK TOP

Da Vinci Tower










Permata Hijau skyline



















Karet


----------



## christos-greece

ace4 said:


>


Those buildings for old... (looks little bit old) are very nice


----------



## august88

tollfreak said:


> Standard Chartered Building is already built and operating, thus it is not a rendering. The lobby of the building is actually elevated 1 m from the road


im still confused by the pic lol. but whatever, the architecture's pretty nice nehow.


----------



## regjeex

its dry to me... i think the way he took photos perhaps... or cameras is not quality one..


----------



## ace4

christos-greece said:


> Those buildings for old... (looks little bit old) are very nice


actually those buildings are condominiums so i think that's why their design is quite standard... however they look very nice for high rise residentials...



august88 said:


> im still confused by the pic lol. but whatever, the architecture's pretty nice nehow.


if you're still in doubt this Standard Chartered Building has been built, you can see in this pic...





regjeex said:


> its dry to me... i think the way he took photos perhaps... or cameras is not quality one..


which one are you referring to...?


----------



## regjeex

sorry but those photos above... as what i've said maybe the its not that good when he took that photos...



ace4 said:


> actually those buildings are condominiums so i think that's why their design is quite standard... however they look very nice for high rise residentials...
> 
> 
> 
> if you're still in doubt this Standard Chartered Building has been built, you can see in this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one are you referring to...?


----------



## ace4

around Hotel Indonesia Roundabout... the focal point of Jakarta

by RAWmaterials (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

around Jakarta...

by dajeha (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by Amazing Indonesia (off) (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by Amazing Indonesia (off) (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

inside Grand Indonesia shopping mall - Crossroad of the World section...

by shen ngin81 (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by shen ngin81 (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by elmauz (Flickr)


----------



## ace4




----------



## tollfreak

Sabang Hawker Food Street by Kazumi_STAND BY ME !_Kazumi:


----------



## tollfreak

Kebon Kacang,Central Jakarta, a few hundred meters away from the HI Roundabout:



VRS said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing night photos of Jakarta once again ^^ :cheers:


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you...:cheers1:


----------



## ace4

during the last Car Free Day activity where the main CBD of Jakarta is located along Jalan MH Thamrin and Jalan Sudirman is closed to traffic from 6:00-14:00... i think they were also commemorating the National Education Day happening a few days previously...

by VRS


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

by paradyto








[/QUOTE]


----------



## ace4

by abel77

JAKARTA WIDE VIEW :



BANK INDONESIA :



DEPT. AGAMA :



PANCORAN|SPPC


----------



## ace4

by abel77

COMPLEX PLAZA SENAYAN INDONESIA



VIEW TO SOUTHERN JAKARTA



TUGU TANI 



SUDIRMAN SETIABUDI :


----------



## ace4

by abel77

THAMRIN I



ATMAJAYA|SCBD



FROM 28FLR GRAHA MEDCO


----------



## tollfreak

A drive along the Menteng bound Rasuna Said (Kuningan) Road and over the Four Seasons Overpass:



paradyto said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The bridge's walls reminds me a bit of the similar bridge in LA  very nice photos guys


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you...:cheers:


----------



## ace4

by khaniv13 (Flickr)


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

by bintangdini (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## christos-greece

Some very nice buildings in the second last post


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you...:cheers1:


----------



## ace4

Car Free Day activity

by VRS


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## ace4

Pussycat Dolls Jakarta Live Concert June 2, 2009

pics from MSN Indonesia


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

by Ari Prabowo (Antara Foto)


----------



## ace4

by ~rizalcuk (deviantART)









by =ditya (deviatART)









by =sigpras (deviatART)









by ~cancerio (deviantART)


----------



## ace4

by ~zaka-hayank (deviantART)









by ~sagoros (deviantART)









by ~magneticpaper (deviantART)









by ~juriphoto (deviantART)


----------



## ace4

by E-One Photography (Flickr)


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

Kota

Jakarta old town...

by simamat (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

Dunia Fantasi

the main Jakarta theme park...

by simamat (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by simamat (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by simamat (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by simamat (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by uncle.capung (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

Chinatown

by pepi-selvi (Flickr)


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

Museum Nasional

by Mathieu Castel (Flickr)


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## oweeyman

President in car free day


----------



## christos-greece

ace4 said:


> Jakarta old town...
> by simamat (Flickr)


This building in Jakarta old town is really very nice  and the lights on that building is awesome


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you...:cheers: i'm really happy Jakarta city council lights up some of these buildings in the night time...:banana: one step towards making Jakarta old town an attractive place to visit and become more lively...:banana:


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## ace4

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2:
Jakarta skyline is so huge...!!!

scroll--->>>


----------



## xavarreiro

very nice


----------



## jutinyoung

wow ! a really beautiful city!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Yes, the above panorama its really nice... :cheers:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX




----------



## XxRyoChanxX

night






























































Senayan City


















FX










harmony










*H.I/Grand Indonesia/Plaza Indonesia* combo*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX




----------



## netsurfe

XxRyoChanxX said:


> *H.I/Grand Indonesia/Plaza Indonesia* combo*


This one is very beautiful..... 

Nice, *RyoChan*!


----------



## xavarreiro

excellent photos


----------



## oweeyman

nice photos


----------



## 3nd4r3

yeahhhhh,,
jakarta is so great..
one of the best skyline in SEASIA:banana::banana:


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## ace4

by JAG2



















by =NaNdA=


----------



## joi31

even the city is beautiful but when i look at it i will remember 1998~~~ a lot of Chinaese been killed in Indonesia............


----------



## RonnieR

joi31 said:


> even the city is beautiful but when i look at it i will remember 1998~~~ a lot of Chinaese been killed in Indonesia............


hno: hno:


----------



## 3nd4r3

joi31 said:


> even the city is beautiful but when i look at it i will remember 1998~~~ a lot of Chinaese been killed in Indonesia............


hey,, lets talk about this city,, not :bad story..
the fact is many indonesian people die in 1998,, and litle a chinese etnic, but know we unity in our love..


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

joi31 said:


> even the city is beautiful but when i look at it i will remember 1998~~~ a lot of Chinaese been killed in Indonesia............


I don't the last part was necessary hno:


----------



## bagak

joi31 said:


> even the city is beautiful but when i look at it i will remember 1998~~~ a lot of Chinaese been killed in Indonesia............


Dear Friend, that was an unfortunate event in Indonesia's history, but bear in mind that the riot was not an ethnic riot against chinese, hundreds of Indonesian was killed as well, not only chinese, it was purely political unrest against reigning power at that time.


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks for updating with very nice photos the Jakarta's thread


----------



## mataram

By Fajar Utomo









Shmools









julian palapa









SJ912




































Bang Ricky tuhCool


















Badia Harrison


----------



## mataram

Indonesia Pictures


















namakuviktor









ewibowoputra









geegok


----------



## seaniscoming

Jakarta has a beautiful skyline.
I like this pic very much.


----------



## seaniscoming

I love this tower.
How tall is this tower?


----------



## mataram

some urban pics

Ross Hong Kong









Inside the suburban rail
Eijin Kiver









Jakarta Outer Ring Road
ndut'z


















misc.
Tempo Dulu









Jacques G









Tjfunction









Moriza


















Satya Gumilang









Sue Photographic Lover


----------



## mataram

@Sean

I think a little over 200 meters?


----------



## mataram

andribots









aiyoshi









lightavariel









bule









pesisir









bateleaje









tpaulanny


----------



## tollfreak

Senayan Shopping Area



VRS said:


> senayan City....


----------



## christos-greece

This skyline photo its actually very nice; you can see almost all the city:


>


----------



## ace4

^^
actually, that pic only shows half of the Jalan MH Thamrin skyline though... there is still a lot more to Jakarta skyline...:cheers:


----------



## ace4

by JAG2


----------



## ace4

by JAG2


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## ace4

Pondok Indah Mall

by VRS


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

by rizki cahyadi (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by rizki cahyadi (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by rizki cahyadi (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by rizki cahyadi (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by Jimmy Suharno (Flickr)



















by alida behind the camera (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by budibudz (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by budibudz (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by -bLy- (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by zuraisham (Flickr)


----------



## Victor18

Wow,Jakarta is indeed awesome in most parts of the CBD,especially the Mega Kuningan area where alot of developments are going on there!,and Wisma 46 is among my favourite skyscraper in design and architecture


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you for your comment...:cheers1: 

you're right there are many nice highrises rising up in Jakarta right now making Jakarta skyline much nicer to look at...:banana:


----------



## ace4

by JAG2


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## ace4

by abel77


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## christos-greece

ace4 said:


>


Beautiful sunset behind those towers... :cheers:


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## Chadoh25

Nice!


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you...:cheers1:


----------



## ace4

by jono


----------



## ace4

by jono


----------



## ace4

Car Free Day 28/9/2009

by VRS


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## Mussoda

decent scrapers are fast increasing here this city. looks nice.


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you for your comment...:cheers1: 

as a Jakarta resident i'm very happy with the many nice highrises standing up right now and many more that are rising...:banana:


----------



## christos-greece

@ace4 very nice those new photos of Jakarta :cheers:


----------



## ace4

Lippo Karawaci Supermall

by VRS


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

by myklbak (Flickr)



















Merdeka Palace (presidential palace)


----------



## ace4

by giovanni paccaloni (Flickr)


----------



## christos-greece

ace4 said:


>


I like the interior photos from this mall @ace... looks awesome


----------



## ace4

by dipta_nandana (Flickr)



















National Monument









Hotel Indonesia Roundabout


----------



## ace4

by dipta_nandana (Flickr)

Kota Railway Station









At-Tin Mosque - Beautiful Indonesia Miniature Park


















Bali Pavilion - Beautiful Indonesia Miniature Park


----------



## ace4

by dipta_nandana (Flickr)

Sunda Kelapa Harbour


----------



## ace4

by dipta_nandana (Flickr)

Ancol Waterfront City


----------



## ace4

christos-greece said:


> @ace4 very nice those new photos of Jakarta :cheers:


thank you...:cheers1:



christos-greece said:


> I like the interior photos from this mall @ace... looks awesome


yep it's one of the nicest shopping mall outside Jakarta but still within metropolitan area...:banana:


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## ace4

^^
your welcome... thank you for viewing and commenting on this thread...:cheers1:


----------



## ace4

pics by myself


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## christos-greece

Shinny tower in the below photo; what is the name of that?


>


----------



## ace4

^^
that tower is called Menara Imperium...:cheers:


----------



## ace4

pics by myself


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

sorry double post...:doh:


----------



## mirzazeehan

Jakarta is looking gerat in those pics-thx 4 sharing them


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you for your comments...:cheers1: and thank you for viewing this thread...:banana:


----------



## ace4

around the Rasuna Epicentrum project area... once finished, this area would have one of the most exciting streetscape in Jakarta...:banana:

pics by myself


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

Taman Rasuna apartment complex


----------



## durio uno

ace4 said:


> by VRS


Hi! Greetings from Malaysia…what building is this? Newly built or refurbished ? interesting design….and thanks for the rest of the photos..


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos from Jakarta, those street views most


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you...:cheers1:


----------



## ace4

by andiona (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by deopus (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by gede mahendra (Flickr)









by Trialogica (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by Gerard W( : )ng (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

by Gerard W( : )ing (Flickr)


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

nice updates!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Amazing thread! Great work, ace4! Always a joy to view such great photos of this stunning city! 


:cheers:


----------



## CrazyForID

ace4 said:


> by fajarmuhasan


is that the regatta??


----------



## ace4

~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> nice updates!


thank you...:cheers1: if you have time, why don't you also post pics in this thread... after all this is our medium to show what Jakarta and Indonesia is like to the world...:banana:



Parisian Girl said:


> Amazing thread! Great work, ace4! Always a joy to view such great photos of this stunning city!
> 
> 
> :cheers:


welcome back to this thread, it's been a long time we miss you very much...:banana: 

thank you for your comment as well...:cheers1: please keep looking in this thread i always try to update regularly here...



CrazyForID said:


> is that the regatta??


that's right...:cheers:


----------



## ace4

by Ikhlasul Amal (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

Police Academy

by Ikhlasul Amal (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

Ancol Waterfront City

by Ikhlasul Amal (Flickr)


----------



## ace4




----------



## the Ludovico center

ace4 said:


>


I find this one striking. It really stands out.

Do you Jakartians(?) have any more detail about it?


----------



## christos-greece

ace4 said:


> ^^
> thank you...:cheers1:


Welcome  and thanks for the new photos, very nice as well


----------



## ace4

the Ludovico center said:


> I find this one striking. It really stands out.
> 
> Do you Jakartians(?) have any more detail about it?


you're right it does look eye-catching... 

if you are interested in this project, this is the link in Indonesia SSC:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=337404



christos-greece said:


> Welcome  and thanks for the new photos, very nice as well


your welcome... will always try to update this thread frequently...:banana:


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## capricorn2000

nice set of pictures.

_____________________
Thread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## durio uno

ace4 said:


> Jalan Kyai Haji Agus Salim - a favourite dining place for Jakarta residents
> 
> pics by myself
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Thanks very much Ace4, I really love seeing street scenes, please keep them coming...:banana:

……while in Jakarta, Sabang was also my favourite place to dine, to buy CDs (Duta Suara) & a good tailor (I simply impressed with the workmanship)

…..Sabang is also top among the Malaysian tourists.…..I see plenty of changes here:


-Garuda Restaurant wasn’t there before (Garuda was my favourite for Padang food)

-I didn’t see also any Circle K shops in Sabang before.

-What happened to many of the food stalls on the sidewalk? (I like the “Murtabak Manis” from this stall)

-Ampera Restaurant is newly opened?

-What is other Padang restaurant other than Sederhana? (forgot the name)


----------



## tollfreak

durio uno said:


> Thanks very much Ace4, I really love seeing street scenes, please keep them coming...:banana:
> 
> ……while in Jakarta, Sabang was also my favourite place to dine, to buy CDs (Duta Suara) & a good tailor (I simply impressed with the workmanship)
> 
> …..Sabang is also top among the Malaysian tourists.…..I see plenty of changes here:
> 
> 
> -Garuda Restaurant wasn’t there before (Garuda was my favourite for Padang food)
> 
> -I didn’t see also any Circle K shops in Sabang before.
> 
> -What happened to many of the food stalls on the sidewalk? (I like the “Murtabak Manis” from this stall)
> 
> -Ampera Restaurant is newly opened?
> 
> -What is other Padang restaurant other than Sederhana? (forgot the name)


The Jakarta Government recently banned hawkers from selling food in the sidewalks of Jalan Sabang due to the increase of traffic jams. Now the sellers relocate to two empty lots in Jalan Sabang and now create sort of a hawker center atmosphere.

SCBD (Pacific Place-Ritz Carlton and Stock Exchange) by dochan


----------



## tollfreak

Jakarta's Old Town (Kota Tua) , Located in the border of West and North Jakarta 

pics by ace4


----------



## Reiser

ace4 said:


>


^^ Jalan Jaksa?


----------



## christos-greece

Jakarta's old town looking really very nice; a hidden paradise :cheers:


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

christos-greece said:


> Jakarta's old town looking really very nice; a hidden paradise :cheers:


thanks for your comment:cheers:


----------



## castle_92

*Jakarta*



XxRyoChanxX said:


>


----------



## tollfreak

Tribeca Park, Central Park-Podomoro City, West Jakarta 

by ace4


----------



## XxRyoChanxX




----------



## XxRyoChanxX




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice skyline views of Jakarta, in above photos


----------



## ehartono




----------



## LFellipe

Very modern, current buildings!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX




----------



## christos-greece

Nice new photos of Jakarta, especially night views


----------



## tollfreak

By druidabruxux (flickr)










By hybrid-system (flickr)


----------



## VRS

night live at Jakarta....

X2 senayan Jakarta....lovely place for saturday night till dawn...



K7 kota area....



ice skating taman anggrek...



crossroads grand indonesia....


----------



## lopattike

wow :nuts: Jakarta is really damn HUGE !!! Modern building looks awesome !!! Nice photos !!!


----------



## VRS

sunday...


----------



## lukaszek89

cool city


----------



## Erran

The Density is not really good, but the design of the building is AWESOME


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Which building? In the second photo?


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

--


----------



## castle_92

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Which building? In the second photo?


What building christos?


----------



## Aan

Jakarta reminds me KL a lot, especially this building










looking forward to visit indonesia


----------



## castle_92

VRS said:


>


--


----------



## castle_92

Ocean One said:


>


--


----------



## VRS

afternoon time...


----------



## Erran

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Which building? In the second photo?


Wisma BNI, it's just simply beautiful.
And don't forget the Scaly Snake-like building, Bakrie Tower.
And I've found the rendering of Regatta, the only one I can say is "WOW".

I like this kind of city better than the one with high density but with unquality buildings (like other instant asian cities).


----------



## Jayz91

yeah...me too....
i'm really curious with regatta's progress..


----------



## VRS

another view areal of jakarta...


----------



## VRS

midnight time...


----------



## VRS

morning...


----------



## Chadoh25

Cool!


----------



## ace4

thank you to all who have commented on this thread...:cheers1:


----------



## ace4

Jakarta streetscape pics...

pics by myself

Jalan Gajah Mada/Jalan Hayam Wuruk


----------



## ace4

Jalan KH Hasyim Asyari


----------



## ace4




----------



## castle_92

*Jakarta*



dochan said:


> from flickr


----------



## VRS

another view of jakarta.....


----------



## VRS

its very hot...


----------



## Parisian Girl

I can almost feel the heat emanating from those photos.


----------



## VRS

look up...


----------



## VRS




----------



## VRS

another view...


----------



## durio uno

Parisian Girl said:


> I can almost feel the heat emanating from those photos.



you forget the high humidity :lol:


----------



## durio uno

really nice pixs of jakarta, ace4 & VRS


----------



## durio uno

Aan said:


> Jakarta reminds me KL a lot, especially this building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to visit indonesia



KL? but we don't have such structure


----------



## VRS

afternoon time....


----------



## Parisian Girl

durio uno said:


> you forget the high humidity :lol:


^^ :lol: 


Great photos, VRS :cheers:


----------



## castle_92

*Uniqe Building*



Don KingKong said:


>





AceN said:


>


----------



## VRS

stock exchange building area..

another view...


----------



## Uaarkson

I love the feel of this city.


----------



## spector




----------



## spector




----------



## DJ_Archuleta




----------



## ace4

Jakarta skyline pics...

by Abrar









by Ferry R. Tan









by Ryuuji









by Riefa Istamar


----------



## ace4

by Andhi Nurcholis


----------



## ace4




----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Jakarta Skyline*


----------



## JoSin

Great pictures!


----------



## christos-greece

The last photo especially its really great


----------



## VRS

SCBD*central jakarta, during night time...


----------



## Parisian Girl

DJ_Archuleta said:


>


Awesome shot! The city looks wonderfully green and so beautiful here. Amazing views. :cheers:


----------



## castle_92

spector said:


> *Mega Kuningan District, Jakarta*


--


----------



## castle_92

spector said:


> *Grand Indonesia*


--


----------



## castle_92

spector said:


> *Senayan District, Jakarta*


--


----------



## castle_92

spector said:


> Grand Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaza Indonesia right across from Grand Indonesia


--


----------



## castle_92

spector said:


> *Thamrin, Jakarta*


--


----------



## castle_92

Mega Kuningan 

by Riefa Istamar


----------



## LeeighIam

Handsome lookin buildings in Jakarta! I like the fact that the city is spread out with open fields, space for city to breathe and not too cluttered and fused together like most western cities, nice landscaping as well..sweet.


----------



## sesamee

^^ bad for walking though. That's why its so car oriented.


----------



## henry hill

Great pictures!


----------



## dochan

sesamee said:


> ^^ bad for walking though. That's why its so car oriented.


have to agree with this statement. This is not a walkable city. But the city looks good when you're driving a car


----------



## castle_92

iwe said:


>


--


----------



## VRS

morning time....


----------



## VRS

anyway afternoon time at SCBD area....


----------



## VRS

all towers view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Parisian Girl

Very nice shots. A very interesting city. :cheers:


----------



## philipdj

Nicee pics......:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

@Don KingKong: Merci / thanks


----------



## castle_92

*Jakarta*









Mangiwau's photostream



woodbine said:


>


by VRS






















by AceN
[/QUOTE]


----------



## VRS

HI area....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## castle_92

dochan said:


> photo by Dimpled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by ddhardja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by ddhardja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by Aizkor


--


----------



## kang rey




----------



## christos-greece

Day by day, Jakarta looks more amazing, very nice


----------



## castle_92

^^
Thank u christos-greece :cheers1:


----------



## castle_92

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4528851640/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4540661801/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4537852941/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4566233784/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4571068147/


----------



## kang rey

city into a giant was on the rise :cheers:


----------



## asizzudd

castle_92 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4528851640/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4540661801/


Which one do you like, day pict or night one?

I like day picture, so clear.............
But the night one is also good, so "gemerlap" .......


----------



## castle_92

dochan said:


> Jakarta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/harrypwt/4603011635/
> by harrypwt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/harrypwt/4603625884/
> by harrypwt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/harrypwt/4618192609/
> by harrypwt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/harrypwt/4603010587/
> by harrypwt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/harrypwt/4445708899/
> by harrypwt


--


----------



## castle_92

spector said:


>



--


----------



## castle_92

by Riefa Istamar


----------



## VRS

another SCBD....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting, very nice updates


----------



## VRS

panorama view....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photo-updates of Jakarta VRS kay:


----------



## JoSin

All the new buildings are amazing!


----------



## asizzudd

I think it would be better if everyone gift any information about the area on the pic, just like VRS. Most visitor didn't know much about Jakarta.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Sounds good, i also agree


----------



## castle_92

*Bundaran H.I*

by VRS















by iwe


----------



## asizzudd

He..he..he ... ( nyindir nih....) anyway, good job Castle_92. Eventhough Bundaran HI is the most famous place in Jakarta, but maybe it'snot for the foreigner.


----------



## VRS

semanggi area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

Really good photo at night of Jakarta


>


----------



## castle_92

by spector

Jakarta at night









Jakarta during the day


----------



## Wicak_15

Ritz Carlton hotel Jakarta


----------



## castle_92

*Jakarta Aerial Pic*



Zorobabel said:


>


----------



## VRS

anyway another view of jakarta....rainbow...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## castle_92

*Jakarta*









from http://www.flickr.com/photos/yukifoto/4502029671/in/set-72157624172404350/









from http://www.flickr.com/photos/yukifoto/4004798226/in/set-72157624172404350/









from http://www.flickr.com/photos/yukifoto/4502029843/in/set-72157624172404350/









from http://www.flickr.com/photos/yukifoto/4502029797/in/set-72157624172404350/


----------



## VRS

panorama of jakarta = long distance...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## castle_92

ncon said:


>


--


----------



## christos-greece

Those aerial photos of Jakarta -like this one below- are always very nice, really good photos...


>


----------



## VRS

another view....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## spector

*Jakarta at Night*




























*Jakarta Streetscape*


----------



## VRS

once again...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## netsurfe

VRS said:


>


I like this one.... Nice!


----------



## Balaputradewa

*Green Jakarta*
*Indonesia*






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Irréversibilité

look's nice
but i guess jakarta so posh because it's only real city on 230 mln country


----------



## ace4

by [email protected] Photography (Flickr)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/p4trick/2855858598/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/p4trick/2855862094/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/p4trick/2855060317/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/p4trick/2855060323/


----------



## Tourniquet

Jakarta is impressive, yhank you all for the pics.


----------



## asizzudd

Kempinski Residence


















Kalo malam sepertinya boros energi


----------



## christos-greece

Nice captures of Jakarta by night


----------



## asizzudd

HI Area


----------



## asizzudd

Sorry, double post


----------



## christos-greece

^^ NIce captures/shots from this area of Jakarta


----------



## asizzudd

Thank You.


----------



## spector

Crystal blue sky with the mountain backdrop









Forest in the city


----------



## castle_92

*Jakarta History Museum*









by Eky Styawan









by Julius Sutjiadi









by B J Jonash









by icepick2000


----------



## ace4

by jhon ipenk (Flickr)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jhon_ipenk/

by Bernard Minh (Flickr)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bminh/890855123

by RainbowFantasy (Flickr)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4576407167/


----------



## ace4

by akazmie (Flickr)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/akazmie/2908448183/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/akazmie/2377086211/

by mbon (Flickr)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbon/4404545926/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbon/4271948626/


----------



## asizzudd

WOW, night shootnya 'kinclong', AWSOME.


----------



## christos-greece

The History museum of Jakarta, the building is really very nice


----------



## VRS

another view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ace4

by CarZpariZ (Flickr)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carzpariz/4334610403/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carzpariz/4335321162/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carzpariz/4334581979/


----------



## ace4

by CarZpariZ (Flickr)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carzpariz/4353398971/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carzpariz/4353393303/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carzpariz/4387353010


----------



## VRS

some picture....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

anyway jakarta....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chris_maiden

This is a destination that has to be visited.


----------



## crossboneka

love the glassy buildings


----------



## VRS

some pictures...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## motozine

even the skyline is quited scattered but jakarta has so many unique building.


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown of Jakarta has become really great, very nice


----------



## Wicak_15

Some aerial view city of Jakarta


----------



## XxRyoChanxX




----------



## XxRyoChanxX




----------



## dani92

keren bro picx...gw paling suka sama pic no 1 sma 2...btw ngambil picx jangan pas ada bajaj dong bro ,kan kurang enak di pandang  ...
oya denger2 tahun 2011 jakarta bakalan bebas dari kendaraan yg satu ini...semga aja terealisasi,hitung-hitung ngurangin polusi di jakarta  ...imo


----------



## VRS

afternoon at jakarta....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another view..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

bicycle at anywhere...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ace4

pics by myself


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

Love Jakarta!!! ^^


----------



## VRS

scene of jakarta...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Zorobabel

ace4 said:


> various Jakarta streetscape
> 
> by enda_001 (Flickr)


Hey, that's the sidewalk in front of my old work place at Ratu Plaza! Haha. I used to buy siomay from that guy.


----------



## Zorobabel

Old and new...


----------



## icracked

^^ Nice pictures, also its been a long time since I seen your post on skyscrapercity.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That tower at the first night photo is looking nice btw  very nice skyline photos


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

icracked said:


> ^^ Nice pictures, also its been a long time since I seen your post on skyscrapercity.


haha Yeah, these days I usually just lurk around.


----------



## bagak

XxRyoChanxX said:


>



This one is amazing.............:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Black & white photos are usually great, like the above one


----------



## utilisima

kayakny postingan gmbrny itu itu melulu... kalo gak daerah SCBD, gedung di daerah thamrin... Street picture pleasee....


----------



## AAG

here's the last CBD built in Jakarta, it's located at West Jakarta, near Jakarta-Merak Toll









this picture shows St Moritz Construction, which has 600.000sqm Mall if already finish (currently the biggest mall in Indonesia)


----------



## philipdj

the traffic so crowded


----------



## AAG

^^That is parking lot


----------



## VRS

another view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Wicak_15

Jakarta on Sunday morning


----------



## FlagshipV

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/4982396357_64c17e5655_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/5045726645_e91c5138c9_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4078/4929295190_ea04b5f8f7_b.jpg


----------



## VRS

some panorama...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gunny.gunason

VRS said:


> another view...


awsome! I like this one^^


----------



## VRS

main business district...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

night time...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

afternoon...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Yellow Fever

Please provide the actual photo links or the names of the photographers. The upload site is not enough, thanks.


----------



## Wicak_15

^^*Another Jakarta skyline picture* 

1. The Peak @ Sudirman, the tallest twin towers apartment complex in the world 









2. 









3. Bakrie tower


----------



## VRS

some part area of jakarta...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

look at up at night time...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Wicak_15

Some view images of Jakarta 

1. 









2. 









3.


----------



## christos-greece

The night photos of Jakarta are always very nice...


----------



## XxRyoChanxX




----------



## VRS

before night time...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

rain season...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

sunday....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## philipdj

:cheers:


----------



## Linguine

^^


nice photos of Jakarta.....


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

^^
Nice Christmas Tree at Central Park


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful and very nice new photos from Jakarta


----------



## VRS

tonight..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

look at up..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

anyway...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

thamrin area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

central business area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

look at up...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

hi area..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

lso surround HI area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

senayan area..at night time...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Widana89

^^ by Maulana Ibrahim Baim



eurico said:


> by Maulana Ibrahim Baim
> 
> source http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...8908.100001345377828.1677820629&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Widana89

^^ By Paradyto



paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mr Equis

nice city


----------



## Linguine

nice jakarta pics....:cheers:


----------



## cheychai

Such a huge skyline!


----------



## Widana89




----------



## Widana89

^^ 



dochan said:


> by Global Ranger





dochan said:


> by SangHoon Pak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by SangHoon Pak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by SangHoon Pak





dochan said:


> by Rick Wezenaar Photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Rick Wezenaar Photography


----------



## Widana89

*JAKARTA *

by - muzz123


















by ~Munimunjay


----------



## skylinefan

Beautifully-designed buildings are quite aplenty in Jakarta. Very nice!


----------



## Mehome

*j 4 K A r T 4 !!!*









by Pramudito11









by Aditya indrajaya









by Aditya Indrajaya









by Harry Pwt









by Harry Pwt









by Harry Pwt









by Harry Pwt


----------



## Mehome

*j 4 K A r T 4 !!!*









by ジャボデタベック_電車









ジャボデタベック_電車









by ジャボデタベック_電車









by ジャボデタベック_電車









by Pramudito11


----------



## Mehome

*j 4 K A r T 4 !!!*









Rina Febrianti









by Igumsam









by Harry Pwt









by Harry Pwt









by Sigit Djatmiko


----------



## Widana89

^^
Nice...


----------



## VRS

another view



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## philipdj

nice city..hopefully will be better after the aniversary...
Happy B'day JAKARTA:cheers:


----------



## Widana89

*JAKARTA*



























by Yulian Firdaus


----------



## acull




----------



## Widana89

Jakarta by Anoz




anOz said:


>


----------



## kresna

cool shooting techniques & background is also interesting :banana:


----------



## Widana89

Jakarta


Felix_Bpp said:


> *Hijaunya Jakarta*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing city


----------



## VRS

scbd night time....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## iluvu

Nice


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice new photos from Jakarta


----------



## PoetraDaerah




----------



## PoetraDaerah




----------



## EywaEywa

*BY eurico*








*Jakarta By Go Ahead EaglesJakarta By Go Ahead Eagles







*Rodrigo Santoro









*Central Park, by rizalhakim








*


----------



## r4d1ty4

photo credit: umboDuck & Toto Boerham 



umboDuck said:


> CW from Tamansari Semanggi:





Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## juonliners

Bluemooncm78 said:


> Lengkungan yang indah
> 
> photo storage


nice shape :cheers:


----------



## juonliners

eurico said:


> *CBD Kuningan, South Jakarta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures by *Toto Boerham*


pictures by *Toto Boerham*


----------



## juonliners

eurico said:


> *Kuningan, South Jakarta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures by *Toto Boerham*


pictures by *Toto Boerham*


----------



## Linguine

nice Jakarta skyline...


----------



## juonliners

Green Love said:


> Dari Plaza Semanggi hari ini......
> 
> 
> online photo sharing
> 
> 
> picture sharing
> 
> 
> pic upload


pictures by *Green Love*


----------



## iluvu

Jakarta so green... :cheers:


----------



## Toto Boerham

*THE MAIN STREET @JAKARTA - THAMRIN*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Sudirman Central Business District*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*NEXT ....*


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

*Jakarta's street scape*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Next...*


----------



## Linguine

nice updates from Jakarta.


----------



## PoetraDaerah




----------



## PoetraDaerah




----------



## PoetraDaerah




----------



## PoetraDaerah




----------



## PoetraDaerah




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice photos from Jakarta


----------



## PoetraDaerah

^^ thankyou for like it christos, many compliment  
cheers


----------



## emyrr3096

Thanks for all the pictures. Jakarta oh Jakarta big cities and multi ethnic and cultural here:cheers:


----------



## unforgotten

^^ stunning picts!


----------



## skylinefan

Beautiful pics!

I see many similarities between Jakarta and Metro Manila skylines. They're like twin cities!


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Beautiful Jakarta*


7 - general sudirman, the indonesian's hero - 1 by kundrat, on Flickr


waiting for sunset .... by kundrat, on Flickr


30.12.2012 - 4 by kundrat, on Flickr


30.12.2012 - 3 by kundrat, on Flickr


30.12.2012 - 1 .... by kundrat, on Flickr


24112012 by kundrat, on Flickr


----------



## emyrr3096

ananto hermawan said:


> Beautiful Jakarta
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratmono/8104743435/
> 7 - general sudirman, the indonesian's hero - 1 by kundrat, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratmono/8327630675/
> waiting for sunset .... by kundrat, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratmono/8328575992/
> 30.12.2012 - 4 by kundrat, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratmono/8328575120/
> 30.12.2012 - 3 by kundrat, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratmono/8327445437/
> 30.12.2012 - 1 .... by kundrat, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratmono/8276416589/
> 24112012 by kundrat, on Flickr


Thanks for the pictureskay:


----------



## VRS

scbd



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

ordinary day...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## juonliners

glassy jakarta


----------



## Dito Roso

*Awesome.. I like the one viewing Melia Hotel.. good job !*

Awesome.. I like the one viewing Melia Hotel.. good job !:cheers:


PoetraDaerah said:


>


----------



## juonliners

*MEGA CITY JAKARTA *



ace4 said:


>





ace4 said:


>


----------



## juonliners

*MEGA CITY JAKARTA PART2*



Wicak_15 said:


> *Panorama From Bakrie Tower*





cyberprince said:


> From Kempinski (taken by my friend)
> 
> 
> pic hosting





cyberprince said:


> green Jakarta kay:


----------



## VRS

daily activity



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dito Roso

*Jakarta on Sunday : "One Day In Your Lives"*


----------



## Dito Roso

*Buildings & Architectures in Jakarta* *- part one*


*MONAS (Monumen Nasional), Merdeka Square​*










*Istana Merdeka (Presidential Palace)​*










*Musium Seni (Art Museum) - Kota Tua Batavia​*










*Musium Fatahillah (Fatahillah Museum), Kota Tua Batavia​*​


*Musium Bank Indonesia (Bank Indonesia Museum), Kota Tua Batavia​*





​






[/RIGHT] 



*Da Vinci Tower, Apartment​*






​




























​


*MOI Kelapa Gading​*






















​


*The Peaks, Apartment​* 



*BIDAKARA Office Tower​*






[/RIGHT]



*Artha Graha at SCBD*
​
*Mahkamah Konstitusi (Constitution Court)​*​


----------



## Dito Roso

*Buildings & Architectures in Jakarta* *- part two*



​(picture taken from a thread in SSC and edited for the purpose of artistic conformity)


 










​
 

​
 



(picture taken from a thread in SSC and edited for the purpose of artistic conformity)​
 





​


----------



## Dito Roso

*Buildings & Architectures in Jakarta* *- part three*

​(picture taken from a thread in SSC and edited for the purpose of artistic conformity)​




(picture taken from a thread in SSC and edited for the purpose of artistic conformity)​


(picture taken from a thread in SSC and edited for the purpose of artistic conformity)





(picture taken from a thread in SSC and edited for the purpose of artistic conformity)











​















​
















​


----------



## netaholics13

taken from my flickr page


----------



## VRS

another view..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Abdul Rachim

Go Ahead Eagles said:


>


^^ i don't know why but i really love this one :cheers:


----------



## hey dude

Great thread guys.miss this city alot.


----------



## skylinefan

Even though most of the photos are not clear I still loved the skyscrapers featured in the posts Architecture and Buildings in Jakarta! Some are quite whimsical, IMO.


----------



## juonliners

netaholics13 said:


>


love this pic 

vote for next jakarta banner


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta pedestrian by dito rosso!! 


Dito Roso said:


> *#My 100th posts#*
> 
> Maaf kalau ada yg pernah posting sebelumnya :
> 
> *Pedestrian / Sidewalk di Jakarta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## VRS

still at SCBD



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

night time...

anyway


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

night time...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## netaholics13

juonliners said:


> love this pic
> 
> vote for next jakarta banner


where can we vote/propose to be SC banner?


----------



## christos-greece

Nice new photos from Jakarta


----------



## aquaticko

Lots of interesting skyscrapers! Many of the streets in these recent pictures seem empty. Is it just those specific streets or times of day? I've always heard that Jakarta had big traffic problems.


----------



## kevo123

its Sunday  thats y its empty, they closed the road every morning for joggers and bikers every weekend


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


----------



## aquaticko

kevo123 said:


> its Sunday  thats y its empty, they closed the road every morning for joggers and bikers every weekend


Ooohh, that's really nice! I'd love to visit Jakarta someday!


----------



## kevo123

aquaticko said:


> Ooohh, that's really nice! I'd love to visit Jakarta someday!


you will be most welcomed :cheers: traffic maybe bad but there alot of fun inside especially the nightlife :lol:


----------



## mata terbang

*Patung Selamat Datang Jakarta*

hai...I am new comer here...want to share pics of Jakarta.



Patung Selamat Datang


----------



## kevo123

welcome


----------



## mata terbang

*museum sejarah jakarta - kota tua Jakarta*



Fatahillah Museum - Jakarta Old Town


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


Bluemooncm78 said:


> Salah satu sudut MK:


----------



## mata terbang

*Bundaran Hotel Indonesia*


----------



## mata terbang

*Sunda Kelapa Harbour*



Pelabuhan Sunda Kelapa


----------



## mata terbang

*Grand Indonesia*







sunday morning


----------



## VRS

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

a nice video that tooks you around our capitol!


----------



## mata terbang

*Bundahan HI @nite*


----------



## VRS

afternoon time



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another day



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## philipdj

nice update from jakarta


----------



## VRS

SCBD area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


dochan said:


> by Stenly Lam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by wakx


----------



## bozenBDJ




----------



## VRS

another scbd area

SCBD



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## seldomseen

Jakarta is on my "places to visit" list!


----------



## kevo123




----------



## VRS

scbd



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

Jkt skyline


charl1e said:


> Sorry kalo kurang jelas.. and sayang banget cuaca ngak bersahabat. kabut tebal, ada yang hujan, ada yg terang. sudah diusahakan sejelas mungkin.. monggo di-scroll ke kanan..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diambil dari Kondominium Menara Kelapa Gading.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Jakarta


----------



## kevo123

thanks!


----------



## VRS

another view..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

now(masa kini) and then(tempoe doeloe)
Jakarta
Thamrin Road








Kota Tua (old town)








Jakarta Gelora Bung Karno Stadium








HI Roundabout








Jakarta Monas








credit: facebook


----------



## bozenBDJ

jakarta skyline by pujonugroho, on Flickr


Kuningan City by Abdul Azis (ais), on Flickr


----------



## Ampelio

Jakarta is fast growing metropolis with awesome skyline! kay:


----------



## kevo123

Jkt


paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

Jkt


Green_love said:


> Jakarta sore ini......
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> upload


----------



## kevo123

nice skyline


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta

























at night
















Batik Centre Garden








empty street


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


----------



## VRS

lets go out at night time...n dine together



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


----------



## VRS

early morning...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta








source:http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-jw4sbFd2X...go/angNmuywHik/s1600/Hotel+Harris+View+3s.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta








source:http://www.motochan.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/jakarta-sunrise.jpg


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


Green_love said:


> Jakarta


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta








imageshack.us


----------



## Fayeddd

^^ :drool: amazing


----------



## ananto hermawan

Untitled by Ronggur Habibun, on Flickr

_credit to Ronggur Habibun _


----------



## bozenBDJ

Untitled by Ronggur Habibun, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta



ananto hermawan said:


> Jakarta Streetscape | August 3, 2012
> 
> 
> Jakarta at Friday afternoon by Ronggur Habibun, on Flickr
> 
> _credit to Ronggur Habibun _


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta go green by Mehome


Mehome said:


> *Jakarta, city with the lush forest* :cheers:





Mehome said:


> *Jakarta, April 2013*


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


ananto hermawan said:


> Jakarta
> 
> 
> Jakarta by mas_jati, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Jakarta by mas_jati, on Flickr
> 
> _credit to jatmika jati_


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


Green_love said:


> Jakarta sore ini
> 
> 
> image hosting youtube


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta from fb

















[/


----------



## baiu001

Every pages shows the same pictures of buildings.. SCBD ( Ritz carlton PP, Equity, IDX ) HI ( Grand Indo, Plaza Indo ), Mega Kuningan but from different angle.. You can show the glass building what about the street ? Why dont you post the street level of Jakarta?? It's totally POOR condition...


----------



## kevo123

baiu001 said:


> Every pages shows the same pictures of buildings.. SCBD ( Ritz carlton PP, Equity, IDX ) HI ( Grand Indo, Plaza Indo ), Mega Kuningan but from different angle.. You can show the glass building what about the street ? Why dont you post the street level of Jakarta?? It's totally POOR condition...


very well your wish is granted, you can't expect me to post pictures of the kampungs..


Losbp said:


> ^^ Nice, sayang yang mengelola itu swasta, bukan pemerintah.
> 
> *Jalan MT Haryono*
> 
> 
> Aneka Rambu di Jakarta by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Aneka Rambu di Jakarta by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Aneka Rambu di Jakarta by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta Rasuna Said








http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-13cRneb20_w/UNnOpczwHSI/AAAAAAAABko/_ghhEYog1kA/s1600/kuningan.JPG


----------



## kevo123

Street level again, still rasuna said


Toto Boerham said:


>





Green_love said:


> screenshot studio


----------



## kevo123

a city of contrast


----------



## kevo123

baiu001 said:


> Every pages shows the same pictures of buildings.. SCBD ( Ritz carlton PP, Equity, IDX ) HI ( Grand Indo, Plaza Indo ), Mega Kuningan but from different angle.. You can show the glass building what about the street ? Why dont you post the street level of Jakarta?? It's totally POOR condition...


there you go



Losbp said:


> *Bundaran Brawijaya* - Titik kemacetan parah dibawah JLNT Blok M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macet di *Jalan Prapanca* - Jam pulang makan siang/bertemunya lalu lintas dari JLNT dan Jalan P. Antasari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persimpangan ke *Jalan Dharmawangsa Raya* - Banyak RPPJ mini ini yang dipasang di jalanan yang menurut saya terlalu kecil bagi pengendarahno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RPPJ di dekat persimpangan ke arah *Jalan Wijaya 2*





bakaneko said:


> Jl. Daan Mogot, Kel. Kalideres, Kec. Kalideres, Kota Adm. Jakarta Barat (12 Maret 2013)


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta from the sea by Kopasus



North Jakarta from the bay


----------



## bozenBDJ

Nice aerial updates *kevo123 *kay:


----------



## kevo123

^^
thank you from kopassus  kok


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


----------



## bozenBDJ

http://www.bismania.com/home/showthread.php?t=12198


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*





































a repost









by: flickr





























imageshack Toto Boerham


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta* by Green_love



Green_love said:


> lightshot free download
> 
> 
> image hosting imgur
> 
> 
> print screen windows xp


----------



## philipdj

nice picts from jakarta!


----------



## seldomseen

Nice thread and nice pictures! Keep posting more pictures!


----------



## Abdul Rachim

^^ Repost from *Kopassus* :cheers: the aerial view to soekarno hatta international airport (SHIA) :banana::banana::banana:


Kopassus said:


> During my MDC-CGK flight.
> The airport-tollroad


----------



## kevo123

seldomseen said:


> Nice thread and nice pictures! Keep posting more pictures!


will do sir, flickr time


----------



## VRS

ehmmm. day light...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and night time



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bozenBDJ

Toto Boerham said:


>





Toto Boerham said:


>





Toto Boerham said:


>


^^^^^^


----------



## bozenBDJ

Toto Boerham said:


> *Dari JPO Komdak 26-07-2013 morninG...*





Toto Boerham said:


>





fajarmuhasan said:


> dari slipi:


^^^^^^


----------



## bozenBDJ

by *Raisa*



Raisa said:


> Di ambil dari jalan tol di sekitar Rawamangun...sorry for the quality..


----------



## bozenBDJ

by *Green_love*


Green_love said:


> penyimpanan gambar gratis
> 
> 
> unggah gambar


----------



## bozenBDJ

by *Toto_Boerham*



Toto Boerham said:


> Susah loh dapat pict dari jalan tol layang...ngga bisa lambat jalannya kecuali pas macet malah ga bawa kamera....





Toto Boerham said:


>





Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## bozenBDJ

Toto Boerham said:


>





Toto Boerham said:


> Talavera , Alamanda cs @Simatupang...





Toto Boerham said:


> *Point Square & Mercure @Simatupang*


^ ...


----------



## bozenBDJ

Final part  .



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## VRS

just another view



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


----------



## VRS

another view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

also this view



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bozenBDJ

abel77 said:


> Sepertinya sudah akan mulai nih pembangunanya..
> Parkir belakang yang biasa di Pake Mazda sudah di kosongkan...



^^^^^^


----------



## VRS

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another view..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*


Peterongan said:


> http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=indonesia
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## VRS

another view..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta, view of Bundaran HI*


from facebook


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta Skyline 2011



jakarta.co.id


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*



Widana89 said:


> Source


----------



## VRS

another view



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

del


----------



## kevo123

quiet old but nice


cyberprince said:


> *ABOVE
> *
> 
> http://hengki24.deviantart.com/art/...ography/civilization sort:time jakarta&qo=182


----------



## kevo123




----------



## VRS

night time



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

opulent rich suburbs and its row of gorgeous mansions in Jakarta










highrises of middle-upper class apartments










by: anasmelawan


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*


Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*



ncon said:


> JKT streetscape!


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*


Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*



rahul medan said:


> *Jakarta*
> 
> IMG_5689 by rahul549, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5688 by rahul549, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5687 by rahul549, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5686 by rahul549, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta waterfront



rahul medan said:


> *Jakarta Waterfrontcity saat sunrise*
> 
> IMG_5722 by rahul549, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5719 by rahul549, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5718 by rahul549, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5708 by rahul549, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5707 by rahul549, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*



ncon said:


> taken and copyright by me


----------



## kevo123

========>

next page


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photos but please dont forget the credits. Please edit them now


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ He takes those pictures by *himself * .


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*



Green_love said:


> image hosting
> 
> 
> free image hosting
> 
> 
> image hosting websites


----------



## Toto Boerham

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Nice photos but please dont forget the credits. Please edit them now


kay:, all of them are mine......
I've never took from others :cheers:


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

[/URL]


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

*My collection*





All rights reserved ....


----------



## Toto Boerham

*My collection photoes*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Mega Kuningan Jakarta...*


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

*Thamrin Street...The heart of Jakarta *


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

*Sunrise...*


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*



ilyas world said:


> nemu photo bagus sayang dibuang :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


----------



## christos-greece

Nice photos but dont forget to post the credits with the photos.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Most of the photos that *Toto Boerham *post here is taken by himself (see the IDN forums for more info) .


----------



## seldomseen

Jakarta is an incredible looking city! I hope to visit there in the next 4 years.


----------



## Toto Boerham

seldomseen said:


> Jakarta is an incredible looking city! I hope to visit there in the next 4 years.


kay:, 4 years later Jakarta will be changed for the skyline mainly...cause several buildings U/C will be completed soon..welcome to Jakarta :cheers:


----------



## Toto Boerham

christos-greece said:


> Nice photos but dont forget to post the credits with the photos.


 Thanks for remind before, actually the photos which i've posted here are belongs to me...so i don't need to post the credits for no one :banana:


----------



## Toto Boerham

*My Collection..*

SUDIRMAN CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT...(SCBD)..








[/URL]


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## christos-greece

@Toto Boerham: In all photos you posting, you should post their credits (who took the pictures). Please edit them now, otherwise i will have to delete those entries.


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*



Green_love said:


> screen capture software
> 
> 
> screen shot capture


----------



## Toto Boerham

christos-greece said:


> @Toto Boerham: In all photos you posting, you should post their credits (who took the pictures). Please edit them now, otherwise i will have to delete those entries.


Oh My God, what's wrong with me?..Did you understand that all of my posting are my photos?..Should i post the credit which all of them is my own pictures?..

I think i don't need make a credit...

Maybe this is a miss understanding, actually i mind if all my rights about my collections were posted by another hno:, so now is my turn to post all of my own...


----------



## Toto Boerham

And everyone has to appreciate the others, well i know , which the rules of this thread mentioned that everyone should make a credit before doing posting the photos even though all photos are their personally own .. 

Maybe you can read the title first, the next photos i post here...
No credit and just make underline ...i do my best own..

And You can see the previous pages, as my friend Mr. VRS posted...he always posted his own photos without make a credit ...
So what's the difference?..


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Gelora Bung Karno Stadium...*
Taken by myself 12-10-2013...
Credit to my self Toto Boerham :lol:


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Sudirman Central Business District 12-10-2013..*

Taken today by myself Toto Boerham  and credit to me as well..


----------



## christos-greece

Toto Boerham said:


> Oh My God, what's wrong with me?..Did you understand that all of my posting are my photos?..Should i post the credit which all of them is my own pictures?..


OK, those are yours. Just "my photos" is enouph...


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Sudirman Central Business District 12-10-2013 Chapter II*

Taken by my self : Toto Boerham...


----------



## Toto Boerham

christos-greece said:


> OK, those are yours. Just "my photos" is enouph...


 kay: I will do my best...Thanks for remind me..:cheers:


----------



## Toto Boerham

*SCBD 12-10-2013..*

Taken by me...
SCBD contents >Ritz Carlton Hotel, Pasific Place Mall, Jakarta Stock Exchange,etc..


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Next fiew...*


----------



## Toto Boerham

Cassablanca street...South Jakarta..
Taken by me..


----------



## kevo123

^^thanks om Toto for all the daily photos


----------



## Toto Boerham

12-10-2013
Sudirman Jakarta...


----------



## Toto Boerham

kevo123 said:


> ^^thanks om Toto for all the daily photos


kay: brother  just want to share...:cheers:


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

*Jakarta city scape...*
Thamrin street...12-10-2013


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

National Monument Square October 13rd, 2013...


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

*Thamrin Street - Central Jakarta*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Pedestrian Walk @Thamrin street.. Central Jakarta*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*The Traffic*


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

*Thamrin Skyline*


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

*Traffic*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Main street...Thamrin, Central Jakarta*


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*










from: facebook


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Central Jakarta....*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Central Jakarta*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Sudirman Street, main street in border South-Central Jakarta*


----------



## Toto Boerham

Main street..


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## kevo123

source

by: Tjetjep


----------



## kevo123

source


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*



[URL="http://www.ceriwis.com/lounge-pictures-and-video/2003626-sisi-keren-jakarta-pemandangan-gan-cekidaut.html"]source
[/URL]


source


----------



## Toto Boerham

Asia Afrika street...Central Jakarta..


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*



>


----------



## Toto Boerham

Jakarta Outer Ring Road I...South Jakarta..


----------



## Toto Boerham

A part of South Jakarta ...


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

Cassablanca street South Jakarta....


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

Rasuna Said street...South Jakarta..


----------



## VRS

another view



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Toto Boerham

Good morning Jakarta..30-10-2013

Rasuna Said street, South Jakarta


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Mega Kuningan, South Jakarta..*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*South Jakarta..*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Again..*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Jakarta Skyline - Mega Kuningan - South Jakarta*


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

Mega Kuningan South Jakarta..


----------



## Toto Boerham

South Jakarta..01-11-2013


----------



## Toto Boerham

*a Corner of Old Town with visitors...*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Old Town...compilation..*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Fatahillah Museum - The Heritage*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*next Heritage*


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## VRS

anyway another area....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*



paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Street scape...*


----------



## kevo123

Next page!


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*



AceN said:


> *Jakarta on Fire*
> 
> taken using Galaxy S4


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*



d4bs said:


> Jakarta this week, enjoy... :cheers:





Green_love said:


> photo share


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*



Wicak_15 said:


> Jakarta Skyline Picture
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.





anugrah84 said:


> *Jakarta Evening 18.11.12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken by @sony cybershot


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*



paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Felix_Bpp said:


> Intip2 orang berenang di kolam renang apt pacific place


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Gutten morgen Jakarta *


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Mega Kuningan, South Jakarta..19-11-2013*


----------



## Toto Boerham

Again...Rasuna street's scape..


----------



## Toto Boerham

Next view...


----------



## Toto Boerham

NEXT...


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

nEXT fiew...


----------



## Toto Boerham

The serial...


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

a single view...


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*


yudibali2008 said:


> photo hosting
> 
> 
> windows 7 screenshot
> 
> 
> image hosting
> 
> 
> online photo sharing





yudibali2008 said:


> photo sharing
> 
> 
> screencast
> 
> 
> windows 7 print screen





yudibali2008 said:


> screen shot windows
> 
> 
> picture sharing
> 
> 
> image hosting sites
> 
> 
> windows print screen


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*









source


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*








source


----------



## kevo123

next page!


----------



## kevo123

source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









by official_ilham1









source









panoramio


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta and the life behind its modernisation









source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta!! UOB and BNI's building by tomzky, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

by antok_mobile









source


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta - taken on 13 August 2012  (Image resized using postimage)


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta!! Menara Mandiri dan ICBC buildings by tomzky, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta!! Bundaran HI dan sekitarnya by tomzky, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Hello Jakarta | Jakarta by, Afriandi Syahfril on flickr









Warna - warni | Jakarta | Jakarta by, Afriandi Syahfril on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta by Afriandi Syahfril on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Sejarah | Monumen Nasional by Afriandi Syahfril on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Life in Suropati park









source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123

Golden Jakarta | Indonesia by Afriandi Syahfril, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

The Slow | Jakarta by Afriandi Syahfril, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

source









source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123




----------



## kevo123

Jakarta skyline by netaholic13, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

source


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta at night 11-11-11


----------



## Mary222

kevo123 said:


> Jakarta by Afriandi Syahfril on flickr


Amazing shot!


----------



## Toto Boerham

Jakarta 22-11-2013


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*
We love this beautiful yet hectic, terrible, chaotic and unlovable city of ours 

I found it from a blog from this guy (pic resized using postimage)









A bajaj near Kota Tua









ondel ondel in Monas


----------



## kevo123




----------



## kevo123

Jakarta Waterpark


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*



ace4 said:


>





ace4 said:


>


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta Indonesia Skyline 2


----------



## christos-greece

Some very nice photos into this page :cheers:


----------



## kevo123

^^ Thanks i'll keep posting









Jakarta skyline at dusk


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta Sepi by Indyshy


----------



## kevo123

Ocl Woof Jakarta 3


----------



## kevo123

Metro


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*



sherif_claude said:


> *Ibu kota*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Foto-foto By Erison J Kambari_
> https://www.facebook.com/erison.j.k...0202531781965844.1073741834.1534530809&type=3


----------



## kevo123

Well abit old, but....









source


----------



## kevo123

Painter in a street near Jakarta old town


----------



## kevo123

Train station in Jakarta


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta (image resized using postimage)


----------



## kevo123

jakarta_by_razgriz1011


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## kevo123

Jakarta cityscape


----------



## kevo123

old time Jakarta


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## kevo123

Aerial View of CGK Soekarno Hatta by prayitnophotography, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

GIbranos_keo


----------



## kevo123

kiki


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

Pedestrian Thamrin 2011-04_DSC3895

rotting old colonial houses








source


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

Scroll!!








source


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

Fort Martello in pulau kelor, thousand islands regency which is one of the few surviving Dutch forts









Benteng Martello by khatulistiwa info, on flickr









Benteng Martello by khatulistiwa info, on flickr









Benteng Martello by khatulistiwa info, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*


ARTALENT_art said:


> The Acacia, Kramat by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Senen Jkt by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Senen Jkt by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Againts the traffic by Jerry Adiguna, on flickr









Pedestrian Zone @ Jalan Thamrin by erfan a. setiawan, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Di antara gedung-gedung itu by Ade Naufal, on flickr









Jakarta street scene, Indonesia by Michael Thirnbeck, on flickr









pedestrian walk on air by 世書 名付, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Thamrin Street by yudi k, on flickr









Blok M Square by yudi k, on flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*


ARTALENT_art said:


> Kemayoran, Jakarta by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kemayoran, Jakarta by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Blok A Tanah Abang by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta 014 bymercy_graf, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

\Jakarta 013 bymercy_graf, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

IMG_1972 by John Young on flickr









IMG_1977 by John Young on flickr


----------



## kevo123

IMG_1980 by John Young on flickr









IMG_19640 by John Young on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta 017









Jakarta 018


----------



## kevo123

Sampoerna Strategic









Jakarta City Skyline


----------



## kevo123

Kempinski2 by Radiansyah









Kempinski4 by Radiansyah









Malam hari di Permata Kuningan 2013-02 DSC01056 by Bambang Subaktyo on flickr


----------



## kevo123

ITC Fatmawati Panorama by Fadhlur Rahman, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

And it's rain by Fransiskus Nanang, on flickr










De javu by Bayu Adhi, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta Night Cityscape by Daniel Sandan, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

"Spread smile , Act now ! , Talk less do more " by Raysha Syaiful, on flickr









Stare by Raysha Syaiful, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Cityscape Jakarta City 1 by Raynald Kartawan, on flickr









Cityscape Jakarta City 2 by Raynald Kartawan, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta in the night by Deasy Muharni, on flickr









Jakarta in the night by Deasy Muharni, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta in the night by Deasy Muharni, on flickr









west jakarta view by Lucky Frandhyana, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Skydine in City Walk









Jakarta


----------



## kevo123

JAKARTA's FIREWORKS by phoen aeriophoen









(1/52) Colorburst!


----------



## christos-greece

As usually very nice, great photos from Jakarta :cheers:


----------



## kevo123

^^ Haha thanks 









Jakarta Light byFanni Faizal, on flickr









Jakarta City Lights by Lukman S, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Christmas is coming to Jakarta opening night of Jakarta Christmas City in Central Park Mall, Jakarta, as well several other malls.




























Source


----------



## kevo123

Panorama of Jakarta from Monas by irvan05, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

DSC04159fr by Michael Thirnbeck, on flickr









IMG_2232fr by Michael Thirnbeck, on flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham

Sudirman Central Business District in the morning..


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

the traffic


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Jakarta, Under the blue sky*
Taken Nov-30th-2013 by Toto Boerham


----------



## kevo123

penyimpanan gambar gratis


----------



## kevo123

unggah gambar


----------



## kevo123

source









source


----------



## kevo123

SCBD by eleanora_17, on flickr









.00000000 JKT Senayan-semanggi jaksky4bp2 by MYW_2507. on flickr









SCBD by Anugrah Dwi Prasetyo, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

M.H. Thamrin by Anugrah Dwi Prasetyo, on flickr









Jakarta Old City Center aka Chinatown by Anton Sim. on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Selamat Datang (Hotel Indonesia Roundabout) - Fuji X100 (Explored September 25, 2011 #118)









Jakarta city lights









2nd Try HDR!


----------



## kevo123

Transition by Nauvall Juliansyah, on flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## kevo123

Jakarta by Alexander Mario Tobing, on flickr









TCC Jakarta by official_ilham1, on flickr









Green Pramuka Jakarta by official_ilham1, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta Skyline









Jakarta Skyline









Casablanca Street


----------



## kevo123

SCBD by Rahadi Marsito, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta Skyline from Millennium Hotel Sirih by AnakMelayuRiau, on flickr 









Jakarta Skyline - Jalan Kebon Kacang by AnakMelayuRiau, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

INDONESIA ENVIRONMENT EARTH HOUR









Cikini at Night


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta by vishu mahabir, on flickr









Jakarta by vishu mahabir, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

untitled by Agung Prasetyo. on flickr









rise and shine by Agung Prasetyo. on flickr


----------



## kevo123

trying to make the shot by Agung Prasetyo. on flickr









Kota Tua, Jakarta by Agung Prasetyo. on flickr


----------



## kevo123

pink policeman by Agung Prasetyo. on flickr









Liong by Agung Prasetyo. on flickr


----------



## kevo123

bajaj under the tree by Agung Prasetyo. on flickr









Kota Tua, Jakarta by Agung Prasetyo. on flickr


----------



## kevo123

IMG_3199_Jakarta City by Ye Jian Hong. on flickr


----------



## kevo123

looking to the downtown by Agung Prasetyo, on flickr









17 08


----------



## kevo123

17/08









Jakarta's Old City by riga on flickr









Stasiun Kereta Api Jakarta Kota by riga on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Stasiun Kereta Jakarta Kota by riga on flickr









Stasiun Kereta Jakarta Kota by riga on flickr









Mangga Dua by riga on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Mangga Dua by riga on flickr









Stasiun Kereta Jakarta Kota by riga on flickr









Muara Baru by riga on flickr


----------



## kevo123

National Monument Park by riga on flickr


----------



## kevo123

National Monument Park by riga on flickr









National Monument Park by riga on flickr









Carnaval Ancol by riga on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Ancol Mansion by riga on flickr









Muara Barul by riga on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Marina Ancol by riga on flickr 









Muara Baru by riga on flickr 









IMG_7502 by riga on flickr


----------



## kevo123

blow up the city 2013 by NEOTHREE, on flickr









on the bridge by NEOTHREE, on flickr









rooftop by NEOTHREE, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta City









Tosari ICBC


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta city-panoramic view by Rana Sunoko, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

IMG_1305









Jakarta's Afternoon









Busy Jakarta


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta Afternoon









Afternoon sun over Jakarta


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta never sleep by sad agus, on flickr









Jakarta never sleep by siriusbintang , on flickr









Jakarta, City That Never Sleep by danyelsuryana, on flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## kevo123

Central Park Mall by danyelsuryana, on flickr









violet sky at dawn in jakarta by rianti83 , on flickr









Jakarta at Dawn by Didit Putra , on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Karnaval by Sabdo.Hastopo, on flickr









Karnaval by Sabdo.Hastopo, on flickr









Akarnaval 2013 by aditya wijaya, on flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As usually great updates from Jakarta


----------



## kevo123

^^ :cheers:








IMG_9187 by iyan sauri, on flickr









IMG_9181 by iyan sauri, on flickr









Trafic pusat kota Jakarta Bundaran Hotel Indonesia by iyan sauri, on flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## kevo123

overlooking the presidential palace








Jakarta Manas view









Jakarta Manas view


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta Harbor









Jakarta Manas view


----------



## kevo123

pantai Mutiara









JAKARTA ROOFTOP BEFORE SUNSET









Gedung DPR/MPR


----------



## kevo123

Gatot Subroto









Jakarta









Hutan Kota


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta









Jakarta









BNI Towers


----------



## kevo123

App Buildings in Jakarta









City of Jakarta


----------



## kevo123

Skyline of Kuningans









PIM 1 and PIM 2


----------



## kevo123

South View on Jakarta from Hotel Borobudur









Kebon Sirih, Menteng, Central Jakarta City


----------



## kevo123

Apartemen Mediterania Gajah Mada, Jakarta









Jakarta


----------



## kevo123

Apartment Buidings









access to Sudirman St









Senayan, Kebayoran Baru, South Jakarta City, Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## kevo123

View to Bunderan HI









Sudirman Jakarta


----------



## kevo123

Tampak dari Hotel Millennium









Karet Tengsin, Tanah Abang, Central Jakarta City, Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## kevo123

Cloud from smoke of car engine









view from metro tanah abang building









South View from Former "De Nederlandse Handelsmaatschappij" Building


----------



## kevo123

Historical Cafe 'Djakarte' by anitanugroho, on flickr









Jajanan di Sudut Kota Tua by anitanugroho, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Sang Merah Putih by anitanugroho, on flickr









Way to get attraction- Kota Tua Jakarta by widia_tarina, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Lorong by jakasantana, on flickr









Museum Fatahilah by jakasantana, on flickr









View from Former "De Nederlandse Handelsmaatschappij" Building


----------



## kevo123

Fire Man by jakasantana, on flickr









Onthel by jakasantana, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Debus by jakasantana, on flickr









jakarta, kota tua by mutiaraanggi, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

IMGP0034 by anraditya84, on Flickr









IMGP0036 by anraditya84, on Flickr









IMGP0048 by anraditya84, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

IMGP0050 by anraditya84, on Flickr









IMGP0043 by anraditya84, on Flickr









IMGP0038 by anraditya84, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

IMGP0051 by anraditya84, on Flickr









Jakarta in the night by Rachmat Wahidi, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

View from the Grand Hyatt Jakarta by Andrew Wee, on flickr









Sunset in Jakarta by yogicerdito, on flickr









Good Morning Jakarta! by yogicerdito, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta towers by jourdrenjacky, on flickr









Interchange | Jakarta by adrisigners, on flickr









Urban Landscape | Jakarta by adrisigners, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*



Wicak_15 said:


> Sisi Selatan Jakarta (Kebayoran Baru & Sekitarnya)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kota *Tangerang* nun Jauh (kalo ada thread khusus Tangerang Skyline tolong pindahin ya:cheers


----------



## renshapratama

Looks good beacause Jakarta have so many building & beautiful skyline although having a wide area


----------



## kevo123

jakarta skyline by Anno Malay, on flckr









SCBD Jakarta by Anno Malay, on flckr









Jakarta Skyline by Anno Malay, on flckr









Jakarta Skyline by Anno Malay, on flckr


----------



## kevo123

Vistas | Indonesia by Afriandi Syahfril, on flickr









253/365 by Bady Qb, on flickr









323/365 by Bady Qb, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

217/365 by Bady Qb, on flickr









Bird lovers by Bady Qb, on flickr









204/365 by Bady Qb, on flickr









210/365 by Bady Qb, on flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Jakarta as usually :cheers:


----------



## kevo123

IMGP0055 by anraditya84, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Skyline Jakarta by adriansyahyassin, on flickr


----------



## mirzazeehan

Greetings from Bangladesh friends,
I have always loved Jakarta from the pics posted here,and so I decided to give it a visit.I will be arriving in town next week and intend to spend some days in the city before flying to bali.

Can anyone here recommend me some of the best places to see in Jakarta?

I would also really appreciate it if you can tell me where to be to catch all the fireworks and celebrations on the night of Dec 31st in Jakarta?


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ For your travel questions you can visit this thread (click this URL) . 

As for New Year's Eve, you can visit the _Monas _(Monumen Nasional/National Monument) in Central Jakarta for the main city celebrations.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Jakarta by mikethevilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Jakarta :cheers:


----------



## kevo123

+-+ by Joseph Tarigan, on flickr









metropolitan by Joseph Tarigan, on flickr









jakarta street by Deri maulana, on flickr









Artist along the street. by yovaufie, on flickr









Untitled by Joseph Tarigan, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

U1M_8431U1M_8431by Revaldi Imagery, on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/locp-bycolin/11299467443/








Jakarta by Colin-0181 by LOCP by Colin , on flickr









Jakarta Anyer Beach by LOCP by Colin, on flickr









DSC01221









DSC01222


----------



## kevo123

nuit blanche by Aditya Indrajaya, on flickr









a weekend traffic by Aditya Indrajaya, on flickr









stopped by Aditya Indrajaya, on flickr









blues by Aditya Indrajaya, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

56th floor Sky bar Jakarta by Christian Zwach, on flickr









56th floor Sky bar Jakarta by Christian Zwach, on flickr









56th floor Sky bar Jakarta by Christian Zwach, on flickr









Gelora Bung Karno Stadium by reynaldy, on flickr









Menjelang Maghrib di Senayan by reynaldy, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta by ANNO MALAY, on Flickr


Jakarta by ANNO MALAY, on Flickr


Jakarta by ANNO MALAY, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta by ANNO MALAY, on Flickr









Jakarta by ANNO MALAY, on Flickr









Jakarta by ANNO MALAY, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta before nightfall by Fransiskus Nanang Triana, on Flickr









Jakarta kala senja by karnen-kokasih, on flickr









Happy New Year 2014 | Jakarta by adrisigners, on flickr









Sky High by Hengki Koentjoro, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

Happy New Year 2014 | Jakarta by adrisigners, on flickr









Happy New Year 2014 by Panji Anggrahito, on flickr









New Year's Eve 2013-2014 by vyn Hendrata, on flickr









Jakarta 01,01,'14 by Panji Anggrahito, on flickr


----------



## kevo123

#nightshoot by Aditya Dwi Santoso, on Flickr









celebration by Ferry Setiawan, on Flickr









Selamat Tahun Baru 2014 by asribeka, on flickr









JK powder by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

untitled by Joseph Taringan, on flickr









Desember 31, 2013_Tahun Baru 2014 Bund. HI_132 by Z-Roku, on Flickr









Desember 31, 2013_Tahun Baru 2014 Bund. HI_132 by Z-Roku, on Flickr









Happy New Year 2014 by Tamtomo, on Flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## sunrisecity

So beautifull.
Thank for your share wonderfull picture!


----------



## bozenBDJ

Golden Jakarta | Indonesia by adrisigners, on Flickr


The Slow | Jakarta by adrisigners, on Flickr


Hello Jakarta | Jakarta by adrisigners, on Flickr


----------



## JAG2

Wonderful pictures guys, I love this city. I m counting the days I m there again. can t wait.


----------



## kevo123

Thank you, im glad people are enjoying this thread and the city


----------



## kevo123

View from the room by Amalia Sari, on Flickr









Runing by Sabdo Hastopo, on Flickr









First Morning Walk 2014 by Amalia Sari, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta by ANNO MALAY, on Flickr









Delman by killerturnip, on Flickr









Streets of Jakarta 2 by C.K. Koay, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

multicoloured by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr









three times by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr









planet j by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr









grape drink by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr









ready to drop by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

needle poke by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr









quick little by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr









on the side by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr









behind by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

the game by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr









cbd bling by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr









best of by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Golden Hour - Jakarta by Ricky Santoso, on Flickr









Hotel Indonesia Roundabout by F1etch, on Flickr









Jakarta City by Ricky Santoso, on Flickr









Blue Hour by adrisigner, on Flickr









Jakarta by adrisigner, on Flickr


----------



## d4bs

Jakarta skyline as seen from Juanda railway station. -January 9, 2014 5.47PM


----------



## kevo123

Indonesia - Jakarta by Dean K, on Flickr









Jakarta Midnight by AZ Ipank, on Flickr









Plasa Semanggi - DSCF9073 by Fransiskus Nanang Triana, on Flickr









Jakarta Midnight by AZ Ipank, on Flickr


----------



## VRS




----------



## shanewizardman

kevo123 said:


> Indonesia - Jakarta by Dean K, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta Midnight by AZ Ipank, on Flickr


paling suka gambar jakarta yang satu ini. Sooo Reeaaal Jekardah!! gedung-gedung dikombinasi kesibukan n kemacetan warga nya. Lebih gregeeeet!!:banana::banana:


----------



## kevo123

^^ klau saya pribadi mikir macetnya berantakan 









Bunderan HI by hanafichi, on Flickr









Jakarta Cityscape by hanafichi, on Flickr









Kuningan, Jakarta Before Night Fall - IMG_9832 by Fransiskus Nanang Triana, on Flickr









Kuningan, Jakarta Before Night Fall - IMG_9830 by Fransiskus Nanang Triana, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Setiabudi Twilight by hanafichi, on Flickr









Dusk at Sudirman Street by hanafichi, on Flickr









Jakarta, Indonesia by Seto Hidayat, on Flickr









View of Mangga Dua by A. Wee, on Flickr









Cityscape by hanafichi, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta old city*









Museum Fatahillah - Kota Tua Jakarta (3) by Alviansyah Kuswidyatama, on Flickr









Jajanan di Sudut Kota Tua by anitanugroho, on Flickr









Kota Tua by Firdi Basri, on Flickr









Kota Tua, North Jakarta


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta Sunset by Donisius Agung, on Flickr









SCBD Skyline by oyi kresnamurti, on Flickr









038 Jakarta, Mega Kuningan CBD, at night by MYW_2507, on Flickr









Jakarta Kota Mati by Donisius Agung, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta at Night by SadAgus, on Flickr









Jakarta Night









Thamrin Business District by theycallmepo, on Flickr


Skyline from Medistra by Seno Sanoesi, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*I appologize if my post below is not considered relevant to this thread. If the moderator ask me to, I will remove it immediately.
I just want to share a story about the historical background of Jakarta, the capital of the Republic of Indonesia. 
Especially for those who are interested and want to know, how was the real of City of Jakarta in the early days, and...
at the present it becomes the second largest Megacity, in the world.*


*A Historical Overview Of The City of Jakarta*

*JAKARTA is getting cramped -- It was first named JACATRA*

Below is an old school map overlapped on a map of recent developments of the city's already crowded.
The name of the town is changing and evolving. That said, a sea-port is the beginning of the town, the port is called *Sunda Kalapa* (397-1527). 
Later renamed *Jayakarta* in the 16th century (1527-1619). Dutch colonialism started using the name *Batavia* (1619-1942), 
and finally turned into *Djakarta* (1942-1972) and then with the new spelling became *Jakarta* until now.
Get a map before the colonial era is difficult. Mapping may not be known by the ruler of Sunda Kelapa. 
Even when his name was still Jayakarta no map to be found.










*Dutch colonization era (1916-1942)*

Initially, this will be crowded settlements, is a seaport called Sunda Kelapa. When the Dutch came, they made a shelter chateaus is like a fortress. 
History of Jakarta is more complete, can be asked to Wikipedia (http://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jakarta).
The oldest maps found in the wilds of cyberspace is a map which is dated to the seventeenth century (1619). This map was obtained at Leiden University website. 
Most ancient maps is of course stored in the Leiden Netherland.

Quote : *Old Batavia
*_In 1619 the Dutch created a fortification and trade post at the site of a quite important port town of the princedom Pajajaran, *Sunda Kelapa*, which had fallen in the hands of Banten and was called *Jacatra*. 
This settlement of Batavia was based on the complete elimination of the indigenous element by the destruction of the Dalem and mosque of Jacatra. 
The founding of Batavia might be considered the beginning of the colonial era in Indonesia_.

The next map obtained was made in 1653. Perhaps this is a grand design to expand the town, into a big city of Batavia at that time. 
It may be a design that says the number of city dwellers, a maximum of one million was based on this very early design.










In the next map of 1705, written Plan De Batavia. It looks like a very early design map for the development of the city of Batavia. _(do read the direction of the north to the right)_. 
This map shows certain places, look by clicking In this image on the right. The Netherlands is already advanced in mapping technique, since time immemorial. 
Even many Indonesian maps (including geologic map) derived from the work of the Dutch colonial.












While the next map below is said to map the early years of the eighteenth century (1744). Of course it is a map of the colonial era. 
Seen the inside of a chatteu, or a sizable residential complex. Maybe once a luxury residential complex. 
Try to observe, In this complex area or through a stream. 
Yes, a river, meaning the river is managed and created as part of the the town (chatteu) Batavia.











In the design shown on the next map is very similar shape as a fortress, rather than just the location of habitation (settlement). 
See how the flow pattern of the river that has been modified. Water is used as part of the defense (moat). 
Similar to the construction of a new kingdom or conquest footprint. 
So it was appropriate that the early years In this design shows the early days of colonization.




















It is not easy to get maps of early Batavia (Jakarta proto ) in early nineteenth century, in this virtual wilderness. 
Successful found only map dated end of the nineteenth century, the 1897. (Map below). 
This map shows the early Jakarta, (..ouch! Batavia) that has very much evolved. 
Look at the presence of the transport links both road and train tracks.











Batavia turned into a multi-functional town, and became a major city in the early twentieth century (1920).
Let's look at the development of the town. Settlements (red color) has spread in all directions. 
Chatteu Center Batavia (which later became Jakarta) is no longer visible. 
_(See the map below)_











*Era of Japanese rule (1942-1945).*
Japan colonized Indonesia in just 3 years. The maps in this circa Must to Go Historical difficult to find, according to existing records dated 1935. (see the map above)
At the time of world war, of course, the map is very important, but I did not find it. As I recall, there first map published by the U.S. Army, 
which is often used as a base map in the geological mapping of an area.
The red color in the map indicates the location of residential housing where visible progress towards the south. 
Also the new harbor of Tanjung Priok has developed into a much larger seaport than Sunda Kelapa.
Although not (yet) found a map in this short period, but this period is very important because since 1942, Batavia was renamed Jakarta. 
That when beheld on the map before 1619 this area was previously called Jacrata!










Port of *Sunda Kelapa* also known as Fishing port (Pasar Ikan)









*Pasar Ikan* at present 


























*Tandjong Priok (Port of Tanjung Priuk)*








(COLLECTIE_TROPENMUSEUM_Luchtfoto_met_Glenn_Martin
_bommenwerpers_van_het_KNIL_boven_de_haven_van_Tandjong_Priok_te_Batavia)











*Tanjung Priuk* at present









Aerial view of *Jakarta* from Jakarta Bay









*Source: http://rovicky.wordpress.com/2008/02/17/jakarta-yang-makin-sumpek-1/*​


----------



## Dito Roso

*Jakarta
DOELOE dan KINI (Past and Present)*

*DOELOE : "Koningsplein"*








Aerial 0paleis_van_de_Gouverneur-Generaal_aan_het_Koningsplein_Batavia


*KINI : "TAMAN MONAS (MOnumen NASional)" (MONAS Square)*



























The last two pictures show "MONAS Square" to the north. 
In the distance is the area that was once the center of The Old Batavia (Jakarta Bay is also visible) are now very congested.
When the existing MONAS Park seen in the photo above is traced from the aerial view over the first photo (old photo) above, 
it shows that Monas was not built at the center of the "Koningsplein" square but has been shifted to the right, 
it is because the existing MONAS Park Area now cover almost three times larger, 
and now MONAS Square has become the largest square in the world.












Meanwhile, the picture above was taken from the "Monas SQUARE" to the south.
As mentioned in the review of the history of the city of Jakarta above, the Old Batavia has grown, stretching to the south, 
this is what we can see today, many CBDs built in the south of the city, 
even those areas designated as housing that was built since the era of the 50s, 
nowadays have been turning their functions into commercial areas, 
these areas has transformed into "super blocks" with high-rise buildings within.​


----------



## kevo123

^^ Jakarta have very interesting history, but unfortunately the old city is not preserved very well...


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Jakarta is surprisingly more modern than I thought.


----------



## VRS

night time...


----------



## Vakai

Great thread. Thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## kevo123

Thank you for your supports and like :cheers:


----------



## kevo123

City Color by Jokoleo, on Flickr


[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/hydrarafa/12102480623/"]Jakarta City Scape[/URL] by Tirta Arafa, on Flickr









Cloudy Jakarta after Sunset by Iswanto Arif, on Flickr









Hotel Indonesia Fountain by MekelBagus, on Flickr









Headed North by MekelBagus, on Flickr


----------



## hadi_rahman

Jakarta Light by Fanny Ichwan, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta at night by fragezeichen2808, on Flickr









https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t31/1511477_642992425742651_222486419_o.jpg









city scape sudirman street by cokycoka, on Flickr









Semangiby Spelic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123




----------



## kevo123

https://www.facebook.com/pages/sukaterbang/471620959546466?id=471620959546466&sk=photos_stream


----------



## kevo123

View of Plaza by tsrjam, on Flickr









20140131_124934 by rossanggo, on Flickr









20140131_124940 by rossanggo, on Flickr









SCBD Jakarta (2) by sigitsarwanto, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Sore..BNI by rat-tat-tat, on Flickr









jakarta F1_BNI TOWER by cemski motski, on Flickr









Sunset @Central Park, Pullman Hotel, Jakarta, Indonesia









Sunset: Citraland, Untar @Jalan S. Parman, Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## VRS

another view


----------



## kevo123

camera panorama mode of jakarta by Fajar Man, on Flickr









"what clouds says" #jktdailyshots >> in mid day over sudirman district jakarta by anjas_xL, on Flickr









Foggy Jakarta by Fajar Man, on Flickr









Regatta in Twilight , Pantai Mutiara by Jose Hamra, on Flickr









Monas By Night by suyasa bukit, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Central Park Fireworks by Jose Hamra, on Flickr









ANZ Tower , Sudirman , Jakarta by Jose Hamra, on Flickr









DSC_0303 by [email protected], on Flickr









MOI, kelapa gading by atinasaraswati, On Flickr


----------



## kevo123

*The Color Run*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonkopinx/12145912763/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonkopinx/12145910403/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonkopinx/12146025443/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonkopinx/12157060235/in/set-72157640164246925









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonkopinx/12146310446/in/set-72157640164246925









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabdo_hastopo/12172962884/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sayapercha/12289783374/


----------



## VRS

just another view


----------



## kevo123

cikini, central jakarta by harrypwt, on Flickr









Jakarta Nightscape-1 by zpestalozzi, on Flickr









Panglima Polim Street by rizki krisnadi, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Downtown Jakarta by mattwellerphotography









Sunset street by brian_dipler, on Flickr









jakarta street by Deri Maulana, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

apartemen kemayoran by Deri Maulana, on Flickr









IMG_20131222_152247









south jakarta by Joseph Tarigan


----------



## kevo123

next page!


----------



## kevo123

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrisigners/12010217175/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/harrypwt/12452399895/









source









Source


----------



## kevo123

http://www.flickr.com/photos/skyman-nz/12432831943/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skyman-nz/12432837463/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lukmananugerah/12677703315/

Jakarta Old Town!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebby_luthero/12436877734/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nazirphotography/12375290205/


----------



## renshapratama

Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ11214-P7121 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CWJ11214-P7124 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CWJ11214-P7120 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CWJ11214-P7119 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta


aan_mustafa said:


>


----------



## kevo123

^^ resize please..... that's a huge picture...









Bunderan HI by Erlangga prawiro, on Flickr









Sudirman Blue Hour by Abdul Azis (Ais), on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/11856555123/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/didier_marti/8418296209/


----------



## kevo123

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/11205858925/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/11912613294/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/9371355741/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/11667033456/


----------



## kevo123

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/7195966746/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tirjayanto/12140694935/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tirjayanto/12140913923/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/frantan/8743708951/


----------



## kevo123

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/10139639316/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/12004413504/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atrisnop/11731469305/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tayuang/9993175286/


----------



## hadi_rahman

Sudirman Area Nightshot Skyline :cheers::cheers: (By PutraDaerah)


----------



## kevo123

The Unfriendly Environment City by Zudi Susanto, on Flickr









Jakarta by M. Bob, on Flickr









... by Teguh Irjayanto, on Flickr









Jakarta-NightShoot_7200 by Irwin Day, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

:cheers:


Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates from Jakarta


----------



## kevo123

CIty of Jakarta by ali trisno pranoto, on Flickr









Mosque in Jakarta by ali trisno pranoto, on Flickr









251. Jakarta Skyline From The Shopping Mall, Central Park, Jakarta, Java, Indonesia. by Jay Ramji, on Flickr









Jakarta Dusk  by Abdul Azis (ais), on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Bakrie Tower, Jakarta by Dadisa, on Flickr


Kuningan City in Pink by raider8086, on Flickr









Kawasan Sudirman Central Bussines District by Donny Ariefianto, on Flickr


Bakrie Tower, Jakarta by Dadisa, on Flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham

Public Transport...


----------



## Toto Boerham

Next,,,


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## asizzudd

wow....wow.... Jakarta makin Wooww.....

Lama sekali gak berkunjung ke thread ini, pic2 nya makin kereeennn. Jadi kangen Jakarta nih.....


----------



## kevo123

Kelapa Gading 4 by Edwin Nalapraja, on Flickr


Kelapa Gading 5 by Edwin Nalapraja, on Flickr


Kelapa Gading 3 by Edwin Nalapraja, on Flickr


Kelapa Gading 2 by Edwin Nalapraja, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

The Pulse of the City by ftan99, on Flickr


Circular Motion Part 2 by ftan99, on Flickr


Jakarta Cityscape by Bektya S. Nugraha, on Flickr


P1060016 by ht05, on Flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Public Transport*


----------



## Toto Boerham

Thamrin street...the main street in town..


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

*Inner Highway - Latumeten Grogol*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Central Park + Mall Taman Anggrek.. West Jakarta*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Inner Highway*


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

*NEXT..*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Next...*


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

*Slipi West Jakarta*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Highway...*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Next...*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Next..*


----------



## renshapratama

Skyline of Jakarta is very spread, but yeah i like it it's so glassy


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Highway - South Jakarta*


----------



## kevo123

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13333636993/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13167911665/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/irvanbormeda/13378591143/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13167902823/


----------



## kevo123

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13142762105/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13142931575/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13143346873/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13304962295/


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Rasuna Said - South Jakarta*


----------



## juonliners

*Sudirman - Jakarta *



Shaggy_Solo said:


> A Night In Sudirman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers2: Saturday Night, 15 March 2014


----------



## renshapratama

wow jakarta :cheers:


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Rasuna Said a main street in Jakarta*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*MEGA KUNINGAN - South JakaRta*


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13686154854









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franciscus_nanang_t/13741010245









https://www.flickr.com/photos/boebengsiauwtjoet/13664439214









https://www.flickr.com/photos/boebengsiauwtjoet/13718529395


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Transjakarta...a public transportation*


----------



## VRS




----------



## kevo123

.............


----------



## kevo123

...............


----------



## kevo123

next page!


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13888329135









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrisigners/13797763243

moved:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/boebengsiauwtjoet/13718529395


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/matamayke/13734359984









https://www.flickr.com/photos/matamayke/13733965375/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pro-lensandmoments/13797808733









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13736298813


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/matamayke/13734334434/in/set-72157633458675221#









https://www.flickr.com/photos/matamayke/13804881085/in/set-72157633458675221









https://www.flickr.com/photos/matamayke/13804964663/in/set-72157633458675221









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ragil_ticilius/13858114194


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13855930605









https://www.flickr.com/photos/soekefotos/10688513744









https://www.flickr.com/photos/earthhour2011indo/8597570566









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chai_shun_lai/8062764679


----------



## D7man

Proud of Jakarta


----------



## VRS




----------



## christos-greece

^^
@VRS: Where are the credits, sources on these photos?


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/fajarm/13887176741









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/13812227034/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/13812227034/


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/13696117244/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13903706561









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13926845035/in/photostream/


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

*SCBD - South Jakarta*


----------



## VRS

night time...


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Mega Kuningan - South Jakarta*
a business district...


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## heartbreaker

christos-greece said:


> ^^
> @VRS: Where are the credits, sources on these photos?



I thought, all of the photos belong to him


----------



## kevo123

20140423_123209 by HeavenSix, on Flickr 


20140424_155438 by HeavenSix, on Flickr 


20140424_170138 by HeavenSix, on Flickr 


20140424_170142 by HeavenSix, on Flickr 


20140424_170536 by HeavenSix, on Flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Mega Kuningan @Night...24-04-2014*
Taken from 12th floor of my office...


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonkopinx/13922202312









https://www.flickr.com/photos/acencen/13957709395









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13909501361


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta is one of the unique city in the world!


----------



## boboy80

Jakarta is modern and vibrant indeed :cheers:


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

*MH Thamrin street..*


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrisigners/14021398975









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adaduitokla/14059754245









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14076344322









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14023940291


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14027047255/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/teruru/14055883436/in/set-72157644043638797









https://www.flickr.com/photos/teruru/14079466444/in/set-72157644043638797









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13892872087/in/photostream/


----------



## kevo123

[/url]
DSC02015 by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr


DSC02013 by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr



DSC01988 by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

DSC01997 by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr


DSC01983 by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr


Jln. Medan Merdeka Barat, Jakarta Pusat by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr

DSC02021 by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham

*SUDIRMAN street...*


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## kevo123

Sumber: https://twitter.com/zwaraceh/status/467011462766948352/photo/1


20140424_155438 by HeavenSix, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronvanzeeland/14085494478/in/set-72157644810891975









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronvanzeeland/14250181974/in/set-72157644810891975


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronvanzeeland/14276761072/in/set-72157644810891975









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronvanzeeland/14239456756/in/set-72157644810891975#









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronvanzeeland/14092256267/in/set-72157644810891975









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronvanzeeland/14276498732/in/set-72157644810891975









https://www.flickr.com/photos/diazmaulana/5779470283#


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/grantsphotos/14001235329









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronvanzeeland/14091868929/in/set-72157644810891975









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronvanzeeland/14278086744/in/set-72157644810891975









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adaduitokla/13958412760


----------



## kevo123

Chase2.25414-C3595 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr

Chase2.25414-C3588 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr

CWJ3614-P8769 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


Chase2.15514-P8570 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13967674423/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14001745741/ 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14001735711/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13981226096/


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13752003944/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13967411363/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13938319532/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13961635513/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13751399245/


----------



## Toto Boerham

*MH THAMRIN...*


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14439246273









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stewartl2010/14269409208









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/14457603504









https://www.flickr.com/photos/totonafo/14365615023


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/14166119829









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kristphotography/14345818065









https://www.flickr.com/photos/totonafo/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/randytan/14237524198


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bayuadhi/14403382682









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronvanzeeland/14271740264









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14379721684









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronvanzeeland/14249056496


----------



## Dito Roso

*Jakarta Future Skyline*

*Happy Anniversary Jakarta..*

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

*This is your appearance in the near future... :*








by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123




----------



## kevo123




----------



## Dito Roso

*Another imaginary view of the Capital City's Skyline* (Thamrin - Sudirman Area)* by 2020s :*
_(the new buildings illustrated here are based on the List of Projects on-going in the city)_


_.0000000000 JKT FUTURE Skyline 000 CUT new28June14 by MYW_2507, on Flickr_


----------



## VRS

another view


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13938599254









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hartatisetiawan/14292367710









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hartatisetiawan/14477806214









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hartatisetiawan/14292400000









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hartatisetiawan/14479036915


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13914983696/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14026222563/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14498784982


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hendrikhendrik/14707633673









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hendrikhendrik/14508949968









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hendrikhendrik/14692522311


----------



## GoSerp

Thanks for sharing, you captured the city nicely
The big city that never sleep


----------



## kevo123

59929003


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14751552814









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14753890815









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14730792816










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14751442494


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14753468652/in/set-72157645545866270









https://www.flickr.com/photos/madegood/14747136984









https://www.flickr.com/photos/madegood/14556541539









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cdspics/14535421060


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adriankomala/14609002047









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14771093904









https://www.flickr.com/photos/setiawan_wijaya/14778069595









https://www.flickr.com/photos/madegood/14726532146


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

Jakarta is wonderful! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## kevo123

^^ thanks! :cheers2:


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/maskun/14620548440









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14821291612









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14807156592









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mauludy/14816355181


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14811833906









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/14872269665









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrisigners/14680795129









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mcpollux/14669440540


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## kevo123

by Dazon member of SSCI


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## renshapratama

miss Jakarta :banana:


----------



## irvan ip




----------



## irvan ip

http://www.vantography.blogspot.com/2012/01/blog-post.html?m=1


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chocobolate/14913076246









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bankpro4flickr/14835170217









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bankpro4flickr/14998698666









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bungrudi/14807877320


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15024142271









https://www.flickr.com/photos/1160[email protected]/14840560428









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15024142441









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14840560598


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14840560248









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15024142401









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14840694257









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15024142411


----------



## asizzudd

Well done Kevo!!!:cheers1:

Gambar2 nya om Toto Boerham di atas kok pada ngilang???
Jd penasaran, pic nya om Toto keren2 soalnya, kayak pic yg di atas ane nih...


----------



## renshapratama

^^ 2 posts of the picture are quite dark i think, but still nice skyline


----------



## renshapratama

another pics from Jakarta


eurico said:


> salah satu foto Jakarta dengan angle yang unik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://properti.kompas.com/read/2014/08/30/113715621/Ahok.Janji.Naikkan.KLB.DKI.Jakarta





bozhart said:


> Scroll to the right :horse:


----------



## asizzudd

kevo123 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14840560428


Gedung The Mayflower Marriot Sudirman apa jadi satu dg Indofood Tower???


----------



## Azrain98

*Jakarta*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/npDGCD]Jakarta, Indonesia by Ahmad Fuad Morad, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## renshapratama

Yesterday 


twenty-first-floor said:


> Hari ini :





twenty-first-floor said:


> Sore ini, dari agak jauh :


other pic


veology said:


>


----------



## kevo123




----------



## renshapratama

^^love the video kevo!  Especially for the second video, nice video & nice song


----------



## asmoroy79

amazing picture..!! I just wanna say I'm proud to be indonesian, Indonesia have a great megapolitan city. so wonderful


----------



## asmoroy79

amazing pictures..!! I just wanna say I'm proud to be indonesian, Indonesia have a great megapolitan city. so wonderful


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Gatot Subroto street*


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## asizzudd

Toto Boerham said:


>


Dari kejauhan tower yg diujung kelihatan seperti twin towers, jangkung.
Gedung apa itu?

Klo yg masih U/C di sebelah kanan jalan itu apa?

Jakarta makin padat dg high rises :banana:


----------



## kevo123

^^ that's st Regis, please refrain from using Indonesian language here, this is world forum, if you want to ask about projects etc in Indonesian there's a thread for it.


----------



## asizzudd

Ups,Sorry.....
I didn't notice that :bash:


----------



## Toto Boerham

^^There are 3 new projects captured above...
The Centennial 40 fl, St.Regis 46 fl & Wisma Mulia 2 42 floors.


----------



## asizzudd

I see them, so many new U/C projects in Jakarta right now.
Thank's by the way....


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/maskun/14932683188









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tokuhisa_wetty-djundjunan/14937452119









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tokuhisa_wetty-djundjunan/14940342199









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/14932555190


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/csantoso/14883564099









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14952157877









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tirjayanto/14956258529









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jaihutan/14891276999


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Dito Roso

*2 in 1 Image of Jakarta*
(original images by : Wetty DjundjuNaN ToKuHiSa @2014) 

SUDIRMAN skyline evening by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*"ELAPSE" - compilation images of Jakarta*


,0000000000 00000 JKT aerial SEQUENCE VIEW by MYW_2507, on Flickr
source of images : SSCI


----------



## Agnesha Marlengga P.

HAHA it's JKT48's _music video_ "Message on a Placard". They did on the *BALAI SARBINI Roof Top. *


----------



## Toto Boerham

^^CMIIW, i thought they were on the BALAI KARTINI Roof Top, not on Balai Sarbini..


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Thamrin street*


----------



## asizzudd

Love all those street level pics 

May i request a picture of Indofood tower & The Mayflower Jakarta from street level just like those pics??


----------



## Toto Boerham

^^ kay: let me try it and u will find them soon...

Next...MEGA KUNINGAN ...sunset Sept 18th 2014..


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

*SUNSET @Mega Kuningan - South Jakarta*


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## asizzudd

Toto Boerham said:


>


Thank you very much ...
Unfortunately the MRT project make it bad :bash:
I hope it will be finished soon.


----------



## Toto Boerham

^^Just wait for the progress, someday Jakarta will have a MRT it's own 
Hoping it will be better than now ...


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/15039720630









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15157085887









https://www.flickr.com/photos/frooninckx/15150392107









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15199540335


----------



## renshapratama

^^ love these pics kay:


----------



## Toto Boerham

Hotel Indonesia...


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

*Next...*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Bunderan Hotel Indonesia at Thamrin street*


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## VRS

just update

DSC_0319 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

DSC_0195 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

DSC_0224 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## nandos

Jakarta city center indeed looks impressive, but in my last trip to Jakarta I saw that the outside city is not, lots of slums, the river is almost biologically dead, and smelly, the traffic is horrible, very messy residential areas in the poor areas.

Due to the gigantic size of the city, the gov should have built subway trains a long time ago, as a result the traffic is really really bad.


----------



## kevo123

nandos said:


> Jakarta city center indeed looks impressive, but in my last trip to Jakarta I saw that the outside city is not, lots of slums, the river is almost biologically dead, and smelly, the traffic is horrible, very messy residential areas in the poor areas.
> 
> Due to the gigantic size of the city, the gov should have built subway trains a long time ago, as a result the traffic is really really bad.


All of what you said is true, the city have horrible town planning due to hefty corruption and mass urbanization. The city was fairly small in the 40s with only 500,000 people and today its 10 million + another 18 million in its surrounding area.

Subway system is currently under construction, second inner and outer ringroad is planned to ease traffic as well.

For MRT project please refer here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1561794&page=206


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ardyhadi/15385666466









https://www.flickr.com/photos/erbianco-charles/15256371819









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsiegel/15402461316









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14840560248/in/set-72157646414326009


----------



## kevo123

DSC_2068 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr

DSC_2066 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/15181437247









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mekelbagus/15315335580


----------



## kevo123

...



Gingerbread_Man said:


> Ikutan ahh..
> 
> *View skyline Jakarta Barat (sekitaran Palmerah - Kemanggisan) dengan arah mata angin ke Jakarta Pusat*





hamzatu said:


> Area Sudirman sisi yang lain
> 
> 
> by nur_dien25, on Flickr
> 
> 
> by nur_dien25, on Flickr
> 
> 
> bynur_dien25, on Flickr
> 
> 
> by nur_dien25, on Flickr
> 
> 
> by nur_dien25, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa

*JAKARTA SKYLINE*
October 9th, 2014 |00.26 am|

*Sudirman - Thamrin CBD*
DSC_2065 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr

*Sudirman - Thamrin CBD*
DSC_2067 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr

*Sudirman CBD*
DSC_2068 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr

*Sudirman CBD*
DSC_2066 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr

*Sudirman CBD*
DSC_1963 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr

*Kuningan - Sudirman CBD*
DSC_2069 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr

*Kuningan CBD*
DSC_2074 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr

*Kuningan CBD*
DSC_2072 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr

*Ciputra World Jakarta (Satrio International Shopping Belt)*
DSC_2006 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr

*Kebon Sirih Area*
Sept. MNC.1 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr

*MONUMEN NASIONAL - MONAS*
DSC_2039 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa

*JAKARTA SKYLINE**

Gatsu CBD*
DSC_1990 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr

*Kuningan CBD (Jl. Rasuna Said)*
DSC_2032 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^ amazing night skyline Jakarta


----------



## VRS

another day

SAM_8590 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

SAM_8566 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

SAM_8539 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

SAM_8532 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta buildings have unique shape & it's so glassy :applause:


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15512895376









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14916419193









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15442807629









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15443864830


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/brownthebear/15416994789









https://www.flickr.com/photos/brownthebear/15604447882









https://www.flickr.com/photos/brownthebear/15418041340









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fishandchinkers/15519184366


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kodokburik/15020999028









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15533830081/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15350975270/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15350357868/


----------



## kevo123

next page!


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15539253956/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15362644380









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15593585755









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adi_su/14998893593


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chocobolate/15433754786









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15362433288









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tokuhisa_wetty-djundjunan/15434625539









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yuswardiabey/15429799818


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adi_su/15619096205









https://www.flickr.com/photos/whiteairminato/15319969809









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15500527552









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15560011246


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14959265753









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15555497105









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15599090862









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15408220890


----------



## Dito Roso

Maybe in the future...



Dito Roso said:


> *JAKARTA ??
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by MYW_2507, on Flickr
> 
> 
> *Seems like JAKARTA...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by MYW_2507, on Flickr
> 
> 
> *But this is JAKARTA in 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by MYW_2507, on Flickr *- (original photo by Albert, taken on February 3, 2010)*


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15888217082









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15269837533









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15690216939









https://www.flickr.com/photos/spelic/15876753692









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dissy_photo/15883570605


----------



## Dito Roso

-del-


----------



## renshapratama

nice skyline Jakarta :applause:


----------



## kevo123

Repost of the city's whole skyline aerial view:



bintang_toedjoe said:


> Jakarta Clear Sky this morning


----------



## VRS

night time

20141130_175559 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

20141128_214304 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

20141121_210440 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adi_su/15954969475









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15789051297









https://www.flickr.com/photos/holliberlin/15749453540









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajcool2013/15355532613









https://www.flickr.com/photos/khafprihant/11369549616


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from Jakarta :cheers:


----------



## Toto Boerham

*MARINA ANCOL*


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## aan_mustafa

*WORLD TRADE CENTER COMPLEX*
taken by my self, December 2014

DSC_0149 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham

*MEGA KUNINGAN*


----------



## christos-greece

Nice photos from Jakarta but i see no credits, sources in all photos above; please edit them as well...


----------



## renshapratama

^^ i think those photos are source by himself Mod, is it wrong?


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Mega Kuningan*
Source : All photos are taken by me...Dec 6 2014
Taken from my office in South Jakarta
All photos are my own


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Dec 14, 2014...Bundaran HI Thamrin Street*
Photo by Toto Boerham..


----------



## aan_mustafa

*SATRIO SHOPPING BELT*
Jakarta, December 2014

DSC_0325a by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

^^









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hendratanzil/15810830067









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajcool2013/15793548217









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tokuhisa_wetty-djundjunan/15817501410









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15818850117


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jokoleo/15330122903









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aries_jobs/15795418900









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15382344674









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7942597218









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pengjon/15782228489


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15668506820









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pengjon/15781043040









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pengjon/15348779723









https://www.flickr.com/photos/setohidayat/15356615452


----------



## VRS

another day

20141217_091156 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

20141217_091602 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15512908420









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dee2gital/15839488858









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rigakites/15805371757/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rigakites/15862743580/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/inggriasto/16044883152


----------



## aan_mustafa

*SCBD*
December 2014

1.
DSC_0251 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr

2.
DSC_0252 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr

3.
DSC_0250 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

aan_mustafa said:


> *SATRIO SHOPPING BELT*
> Jakarta, December 2014
> 
> DSC_0325a by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


woah nice LED board on Kuningan street level kay:


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kodokbleduk/15878573837









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stw254/15984384019









https://www.flickr.com/photos/framerunner/16196747186









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yuswardiabey/16173490612


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16234454576









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15891459077









https://www.flickr.com/photos/3enn/16027312839









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15818850117


----------



## Wicak_15

Jakarta from far distances


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## AntonBeck

*Walking in Jakarta, Indonesia*





*it's an eye opener*
:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## kevo123

AntonBeck said:


> *Walking in Jakarta, Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *it's an eye opener*
> :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


On the first half of the video he's walking in the "kampung" area of the city :lol:

Unpaved sidewalk and infested with hawkers, open sewer, people parking wherever they wanted to or cross the road when they feel like to :nuts: yes that is soo Jakarta (or more likely Indonesian).... :lol: the city have almost no pedestrian vibe since people travel by vehicles and public transportation is limited...


----------



## kevo123

Lets take a look at the brighter side of the city


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sispram/16153911739









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tokuhisa_wetty-djundjunan/16316337911









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sispram/16153907669


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16271173251









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fadilrifkiyuda/16237695336









https://www.flickr.com/photos/henrysudarman/16098478728









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mr-pi/15621267724


----------



## kevo123

next page!


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rigakites/16268957351









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rigakites/16269924622









https://www.flickr.com/photos/didier_marti/16289983396









https://www.flickr.com/photos/iswanto/16114185447


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/16251678871/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16282361251









https://www.flickr.com/photos/phil_marion/15695468543









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/15703992824


----------



## nancytolson

Nice photos guys... I am glad that i have joined this Website. Special thanks to admin.


----------



## kevo123

^^ thanks for visiting :cheers: and welcome to skyscrapercity!


----------



## renshapratama

kevo123 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/16251678871/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16282361251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/phil_marion/15695468543


the icons of Jakarta :cheers:


----------



## JoseKarlos

Nice photos.


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15770234833









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16390250205









https://www.flickr.com/photos/atrisnop/15786997043









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/16218918228


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/framerunner/16435446322









https://www.flickr.com/photos/framerunner/16250480527









https://www.flickr.com/photos/framerunner/15820484844









https://www.flickr.com/photos/framerunner/16248713758


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16332205856









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15507183219









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rudi_theunis/16387466916










https://www.flickr.com/photos/iloilocity/9501561108









https://www.flickr.com/photos/meckleychina/16192251858/in/set-72157650422282536


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/drhenkenstein/6756095575









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7471488068









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8687662277









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yaxbalam/16375725816/in/set-72157648230576533


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15697108284









https://twitter.com/Infinity_STAN









https://www.flickr.com/photos/haryadi_be/15360745407









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mr-pi/16217811416/in/set-72157649786140849


----------



## renshapratama

^^ very like Jakarta streetscape like that style!!


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/framerunner/16284167677









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lassomanik/16217654610









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lassomanik/16379110786









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15863738871/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15847453286


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## VRS

20150123_182838 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

20150123_173550 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

20150123_182514 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso




----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/16350601190









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/16295589400









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/14924878069









https://www.flickr.com/photos/joseph90/16208587529









https://www.flickr.com/photos/barnabyrobson/16465745548


----------



## Toto Boerham

kevo123 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/16350601190


Great kay:, it seems like couple years ago, now looks so different :cheers:
Hoping from this angle it will captured some new projects i.e > Sudirman Office + Sinar Mas Tower....


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16383069108









https://www.flickr.com/photos/framerunner/15971618113









https://www.flickr.com/photos/framerunner/15969230944









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16426978059









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zuraisham/16598363661


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos but dont forget to post also their credits, sources


----------



## PinkWho

Awesome pics of Jakarta!


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16515090677









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16100056284









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16473095218









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16453384377









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmint7/16009314739


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/stw254/15984657047









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nadsproductions/16633277335









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ju2liette/16726424806/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ju2liette/16545038327/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/meckleychina/16392896701


----------



## renshapratama

amazing city


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/franciscus_nanang_t/15928315813









https://www.flickr.com/photos/eriaorg/16254851967









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tokuhisa_wetty-djundjunan/16004076182









https://www.flickr.com/photos/harrypwt/16523339512









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16102444153


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/alvin_das/16452912459









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bayuaurapic/16582572396









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16193666198









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sispram/16384715100









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sumantri_bojonegoro/14911831488


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rigakites/15650842993/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rigakites/15625649533/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rigakites/16447992011/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rigakites/16423753736/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rigakites/16262077028/


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Bundaran Hi by FelixIndarta, on Flickr










Sudirman District by FelixIndarta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Jakarta guys


----------



## poppers12345

PinkWho said:


> Awesome pics of Jakarta!


GO JAKARTA :banana:


----------



## Dito Roso

*GLOBAL CITY INDEX*
Jakarta heads up the list of emerging cities most likely to progress.
- See more at: http://www.atkearney.com/research-studies/global-cities-index/full-report#.dpuf



SE9 said:


> 2014 Global Cities Index
> *AT Kearney (New York)* | *2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Release:* 2014 Global Cities Index
> 
> 
> Associated news articles
> 
> *Live Mint:* New York, London top A.T. Kearney’s ranking of global cities
> 
> *Bloomberg:* Beijing Breaks Into Top Ten in Rankings by A.T. Kearney


----------



## kevo123

next page!


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mhorhoruw/16628727360


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mhorhoruw/16628590868


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16575751259









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16084936825









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16610654697









https://www.flickr.com/photos/felixindarta/16588640558









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16608232090


----------



## Toto Boerham

*My collection photos about Jakarta*


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mekelbagus/16955990229









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17169766045









https://www.flickr.com/photos/matamayke/17184145745









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17149145446









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sayaputro/16943875690


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sunsetmood/16986967088









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16836378850









https://www.flickr.com/photos/markgeneva10/16765215641









https://www.flickr.com/photos/markgeneva10/16740463176









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14928400773


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/matamayke/17191196181









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stardex/16567858243









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ragil_ticilius/9476115375









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16536266339









https://www.flickr.com/photos/motoyomoto/14986150590


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/matamayke/17232942011









https://www.flickr.com/photos/andrey_eko/17181207926









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17252566925









https://www.flickr.com/photos/matamayke/17220959391


----------



## VRS

anyway ...

20150427_083244 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

20150426_080918 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

20150427_083230 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

looks good.... 
:banana: :banana:


----------



## VRS

20150429_103701 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16663425623









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17097252510









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17294961346









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kriswandi/16653999564









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kriswandi/17088646018


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kriswandi/17276457715/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kriswandi/15834926983/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kriswandi/16816081766/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kriswandi/16267449710/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kriswandi/16042638499/


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Jakarta :cheers:


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17360848665









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17157287259









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16737643533









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17321809756









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16733230313


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/toyibofficial/17335985936









https://www.flickr.com/photos/toyibofficial/15405942533/in/set-72157646789040113









https://www.flickr.com/photos/toyibofficial/16098842227/in/set-72157646789040113










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ardyhadi/17066398197









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17164406678


----------



## VRS

20150504_100917 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20150505_151554 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17115892787/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/toyibofficial/17360369942/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17375776732/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17360526626/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17153553297/


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta









credit to the owner of the pic


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta @ street level

Mega Kuningan:
MK-P00011 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr

MK-P10129 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr

St. Prof. Dr. Satrio:
Satrio7314-P7391 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr

CWJ-C3311 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr

Satrio-P7219 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

St. Thamrin during MRT project:
MRT Jkt15514-P8578 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr

St. Medan Merdeka Selatan:
Monas-P6465 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr

and this one by _Toto Boerham_:


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrcrisp/17359464400/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/derlichtaffen/17482893566/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17012194014/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/framerunner/17304355998/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/framerunner/16871750433/


----------



## renshapratama

time to take a rest..


veology said:


>


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/toyib...en6-rTJdXL-rTRkv4-rTRkoF-qWRujA-rzwvek-qWRu2w









https://www.flickr.com/photos/razgriz2520/16129955827/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/choga...x2E-qyhmrx-qNpY69-qQGRxT-pTVQxt-qy9ujA-qQGPLM









https://www.flickr.com/photos/97475...bBp-8H7bBe-8H7bBn-8H3DVk-8H3DVn-8H35JB-8H35JD









https://www.flickr.com/photos/docbu...UAa-9zwUwP-8JFs7y-8JjH52-8JjH1H-8HL4BZ-8H7bBi


----------



## renshapratama

^^ nice updates bro kay:

















































originally posted by _lazioye_


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tjetj...UBg-qYLRHn-q2yzoz-qV32JT-qCsnQo-qRCcTH-qPNgZv









https://www.flickr.com/photos/26877...zoz-qV32JT-qCsnQo-qRCcTH-qPNgZv-pTbqAB-pTbqAM









https://www.flickr.com/photos/26877...RHn-q2yzoz-qV32JT-qCsnQo-qRCcTH-qPNgZv-pTbqAB









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bankpro4flickr/17962820335/


----------



## VRS

anyway,....

20150530_142024 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150530_143000 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150530_143213 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/barna...CpU-tuW3kQ-tMdZEK-sPWNxf-sQ7WWt-tu7uJC-tKHCED









https://www.flickr.com/photos/12984...PKo-tHr8Lf-tFkJaj-9vhYyX-tGK7vp-tEuqxi-tCtq5E









https://www.flickr.com/photos/12984...jvD-ttkPKo-tHr8Lf-tFkJaj-9vhYyX-tGK7vp-tEuqxi









https://www.flickr.com/photos/12984...uJC-tJac5q-tt6FWz-tkav8k-sEg7GW-tyB25o-tACWvJ









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tyama...1rj-tAUfgx-txsS2f-sCTXWX-swxGWy-ttucGZ-tt999U


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/30026...Ygc-9up8p9-9um6YK-9um6Mc-tN85XG-tNsjvD-pNbKVs









https://www.flickr.com/photos/91935...cz5-tNsjvD-sQ7WWt-tRBswd-tBmKsq-tT9opM-tAFWap









https://www.flickr.com/photos/91935...jvD-sQ7WWt-tRBswd-tBmKsq-tT9opM-tAFWap-tSh2cy









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18196125299/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/91935...WWt-tRBswd-tBmKsq-tT9opM-tAFWap-tSh2cy-tS17Az


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/91935...CE-tZZeBu-tHKta1-tHTUJ2-tY1CvE-t4jfhm-tHKbMJ/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/91935...7CE-tZZeBu-tHKta1-tHTUJ2-tY1CvE-t4jfhm-tHKbMJ









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adi_s...bQn-hUCdBK-hUBHVh-hQDg7D-h9YakS-h9Y8Kf-gKvhW5









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ragil...Btm-hUBBsj-hUBcPM-hUCexH-hUCerF-hUBB4y-hUCedp








https://www.flickr.com/photos/81320...exT-rvdHWb-rvdGBC-s8TU8T-saDPbh-saLKxk-rvq5Gg


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/misfo...z2i-i4PEJm-i4PDyf-i4PCGL-i4Pvb2-gFHUXm-gba3SD









https://www.flickr.com/photos/renol...PxF-9NUMbM-9J3GTN-9J3B85-9H1aNA-9FUGKK-9FXC8N









https://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoyjakarta/15863071199/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoyjakarta/15861653478/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoy...Ngz-oyaBeD-oy9VY7-oNBHGG-oya49N-oy9Z9J-oNBusq


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoyjakarta/15429386513/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoyjakarta/16023266356/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoyjakarta/16048929125/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoyjakarta/15863161917/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoyjakarta/15861620710/


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/12499...NbC-sYwhcu-sXdbwx-tU5gae-sWUgLC-tRoxHw-tAz2Tc









https://www.flickr.com/photos/matam...Mzm-rUKLTE-rSZNpX-rSZFAM-scgH1p-scjF5P-rSZzBH









https://www.flickr.com/photos/djlup...ozk-rYqtKz-sa5n51-scdNau-scdLPU-rUV8fH-rfn1Eq









https://www.flickr.com/photos/11547...DkB-rDuzAo-sAjUeU-sAtrQn-siVBcN-rDukbm-sj3o1x









https://www.flickr.com/photos/razgr...852-nUoxBw-obNJT9-nUodsm-obT2UP-obzBsT-odDXSc


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pgent...ws9-sAipWo-siUdzW-sAtEv6-sArU3M-sAtxsD-sj1Rup









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hendr...FrD-ss99sk-sJArkn-ss8X4i-rMA2zj-ss2ea1-rMMdxi









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hendr...9Gx-rMKFP6-srYsSf-srZn65-srYe17-rMKdye-ss6vh2









https://www.flickr.com/photos/popin...vDw-sr555q-sqXyeA-rLJBXg-sGwcr4-sGsBnD-spQJwR









https://www.flickr.com/photos/djlup/17284681302/


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/barna...G7Z-qykhCd-qj4tjy-qABsH8-qjaJvx-qjcmeH-qjcmUR









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fisha...LnT-porG6f-porFQL-porFt3-pCKE4f-oJ3xqM-oJ3x8c









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pgent...D63-syb2Dh-siSQB7-sj1uoB-sArnLe-syaDCy-syaAZN









https://www.flickr.com/photos/djlup/17286505575/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/djlup/17284681022/


----------



## renshapratama

love the skyline, the peoples, culture, etc..
:rofl:


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/felix...To6-rjHvCp-rCjV6Q-riDMaR-rAMpom-rAtfCv-rA2Fbe









https://www.flickr.com/photos/frame...Qmz-t4SJnk-t4KLhN-tiEw9e-t1ivn5-skbRwX-tafUkW









https://www.flickr.com/photos/82948...4pQ-pMsMrJ-pMpWMy-pLLq9n-pAxpjy-pAApts-pQPYV3









https://www.flickr.com/photos/60423...iad-9vAhxh-9vAhoA-9vAh21-9uxZ7C-suKcq8-rxisJz









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cakti...weB-sb9nBS-sbazoY-sb9kEq-s9pxCz-84nYqQ-skuXTm


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/aalms...A1w-qLfzXD-rFUjGJ-qK1qyy-rFT8Do-rppedC-rCNKfA









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bagus...MqX-tonGiZ-ukdibX-ukoWaT-u3BvmN-u3B68C-toipjB









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bayue...7Xi-u41zgA-tooFL5-ui5o6A-ukpcox-ukzMqX-tonGiZ









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cakti...pjB-u3xMFj-to79vS-uk7Wk8-uhMrs9-u3w17q-uhLNVS









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cakti...mpQ-t7y63J-t7Jirv-u1MUdu-tLho2S-tZmQe7-tk6uM2


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Jakarta :cheers:


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adris...bCD-tF3Xma-uBswDG-ukiVQ3-ukiwzo-uBsv7d-tF3UPX









https://www.flickr.com/photos/frame...cr2-rwzRD7-stqpbU-rwzNgf-stqmiQ-rwzL2f-s9pMuT









https://www.flickr.com/photos/frame...RD7-stqpbU-rwzNgf-stqmiQ-rwzL2f-s9pMuT-rvJxr3









https://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoyjakarta/15861648048/in/dateposted/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoyjakarta/16048397212/in/dateposted/


----------



## Toto Boerham

This morning 18th June 2015

Taken from my office...


----------



## renshapratama

*city with the most of spread skyline in the world*


Skyline Jkt by hamzatu a, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

some old photos 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/evangelalex/1354078324/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/snowingsafari/8316858813/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/11205858925/


----------



## renshapratama

Gatot Soebroto area on 28-06-2015 by Toto Boerham :cheers:


----------



## renshapratama

Kuningan area 


Jack Fruit said:


> ​





Reve Ahmad said:


> Reve Ahmad_World Capital Tower (CISL Organization) 1 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr
> 
> Reve Ahmad_World Capital Tower (CISL Organization) 2 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr
> 
> Reve Ahmad_BTPN Tower Mega Kuningan (CISL Organization) 4 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr
> 
> 
> CISL Organization/Divisi TiArch/PT Center Indonesia Skyscrapercity List/Data Base Skyscraper BTPN Tower/Editor: TI Gramblr 2015
> Micro Project Skyscrapercity Jakarta Study untuk CISL Organization


----------



## renshapratama

Fayeddd said:


> closer look


that is why i call this city have a spread skyline :nuts:


svaerd firemanska said:


> Media Indonesia 27062015





Wicak_15 said:


>


----------



## renshapratama

veology said:


> Dari kejauhan





Bluemooncm78 said:


> IFC2-P00685 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


DSC_1279 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
:cheers:


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/12218...uAq-uJXTsy-v2Q57e-uYPiuS-v23JRK-v1XDdv-u4X2i3









https://www.flickr.com/photos/13337...72q-uJonqV-v1m5Th-uJfDh9-v27EtK-v27EeB-v1QxQv









https://www.flickr.com/photos/joseh...Rmk-v44caF-uJnmLb-u4Q9gL-uJfA5E-u4ZF24-uYwgzJ









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18500808173/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19218058211/


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/98455...Vep-vf1TPR-uXr5dq-ui1h5U-vf1PZ6-ui1dmw-uXyKLD









https://www.flickr.com/photos/joseh...kbp-uaJZja-uMTkca-uMgRmk-v44caF-uJnmLb-u4Q9gL









https://www.flickr.com/photos/13184...tHg-uQsQSq-v7dXMb-uPYGpt-v64hVr-u74uAq-uJXTsy









https://www.flickr.com/photos/96261...eDc-upmpVh-vita3C-v1mY4w-uZNd5S-uZ7RrB-vdcyRm


----------



## Reve Ahmad

CEMINDO Reve_Ahmad & CISL 10 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

CEMINDO Reve_Ahmad & CISL 9 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

CEMINDO Reve_Ahmad & CISL 2 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Ahmad Rifa'i_Skyline Jakarta via @reve_ahmad (CISL Organization) 10 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Ahmad Rifa'i_Skyline Jakarta via @reve_ahmad (CISL Organization) 11 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Ahmad Rifa'i_Skyline Jakarta via @reve_ahmad (CISL Organization) 2 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Ahmad Rifa'i_Skyline Jakarta via @reve_ahmad (CISL Organization) 1 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Reve Ahmad_IFC 2 via @reve_ahmad (CISL Organization) 3 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr

My Instagram:
@reve_ahmad

My Flickr:
*Ahmad Rifa'i*


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Reve Ahmad_IFC 2 via @reve_ahmad (CISL Organization) 2 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr

My Instagram:
@reve_ahmad

My Flickr:
*Ahmad Rifa'i*


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Reve Ahmad_IFC 2 via @reve_ahmad (CISL Organization) 4 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr

My Instagram:
@reve_ahmad

My Flickr:
*Ahmad Rifa'i*


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Reve Ahmad_Sinar Mas MSIG via @reve_ahmad (CISL Organization) 4 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


My Instagram:
@reve_ahmad

My Flickr:
*Ahmad Rifa'i*


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Reve Ahmad_International Financial Center 2 (CISL Organization) 4 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Reve Ahmad_Cemindo Skyline @reve_ahmad (CISL Organization) 1 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Reve Ahmad_Cemindo Skyline @reve_ahmad (CISL Organization) 2 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Reve Ahmad_International Financial Center 2 (CISL Organization) 1 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

BTPN Tower

Reve Ahmad_BTPN Tower Mega Kuningan (CISL Organization) 2 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr

Reve Ahmad_BTPN Tower Mega Kuningan (CISL Organization) 4 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kaeru...yPH-uFWR3w-tZ8CB8-uAcZUY-uooNwh-uooujU-uz1yh9









https://www.flickr.com/photos/k2-d2/19399406222/in/dateposted/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/theod...gjJ-usmy3F-vmHwYq-vmE77N-v8Fcds-vkSeB9-uqjc8S









https://www.flickr.com/photos/theod...Vpd-usRgjJ-usmy3F-vmHwYq-vmE77N-v8Fcds-vkSeB9










https://www.flickr.com/photos/theod...wYq-vmE77N-v8Fcds-vkSeB9-uqjc8S-uqkkdB-vj3e3A


----------



## talya

kevo123 said:


>


Impressive :cheers:


----------



## kevo123

^^ thanks for visiting!


IMG_2118 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr 

IMG_2124 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr 


IMG_2128 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr 


IMG_2132 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr 


IMG_2139 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

IMG CISL by Ahmad Rifa'i @reve_ahmad -Gatsu Street- 0001 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

IMG CISL by Ahmad Rifa'i @reve_ahmad -The Tower- 0001 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

IMG CISL by Ahmad Rifa'i @reve_ahmad -St. Moritz- 0008 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

10.07.2015 by My Self


IMG CISL by Ahmad Rifa'i @reve_ahmad -Complex IFC Chase Icon- 0001 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

10.07.2015 Taken from Cemindo Tower

IMG CISL by Ahmad Rifa'i @reve_ahmad -Complex IFC Chase Icon- 0002 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

July 10th, 2015

DSC_1270 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

DSC_1271 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

DSC_1273 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## endar

Jakarta's


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20150713_160553 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150710_111336 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ======

20150711_135516 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150714_091949 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150714_092227 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/toyib...MPU-vfwDEP-uiw3JA-uivEoy-uXWSU1-uiE1ce-vfuHmR









https://www.flickr.com/photos/26877...gsT-vhezae-ujkmLo-uiwCMq-uY642k-vddVLA-vddMPU









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonko...3Sc-vkciVk-vB1UzH-uDFJX3-vzdq3h-vzZeSM-vhgUWd









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonko...JX3-vzdq3h-vzZeSM-vhgUWd-vgR1Xb-uxuKMX-urPxTK









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonko...UzH-uDFJX3-vzdq3h-vzZeSM-vhgUWd-vgR1Xb-uxuKMX


----------



## kevo123

next page!


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/igede...Dxt-vCteR3-vCAwng-vUsHbo-vBYT23-vULY9H-uWz3Tf









https://www.flickr.com/photos/igede...eR3-vCAwng-vUsHbo-vBYT23-vULY9H-uWz3Tf-vA61Zu









https://www.flickr.com/photos/theod...RR2-vQeopK-vPKd2g-vKdV2d-uMhEfK-vGHnPc-vGEmjv









https://www.flickr.com/photos/10048...d2g-vKdV2d-uMhEfK-vGHnPc-vGEmjv-uJzqaA-vC4jQN









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ardyh...hn5-vpMfVR-vpzwJY-vDQZJ3-vmCTNz-vjNH1y-vBnXo6


----------



## kevo123

Just a speck of dust within the galaxy. by Erwinsyah, on Flickr

L9996425-Edit by Quan, on Flickr

Thamrin Road by Kevo 123, on Flickr

bundaran hi - jakarta by bahterazar, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/70285...fRE-w3L4P2-wkwdJp-wk4TfF-whnR9W-vkZpS2-vkYLHc


----------



## kevo123

my jakarta by mata mayke, on Flickr

my lovely jakarta by mata mayke, on Flickr

PERSPECTIVE OF WEST JAKARTA by RONNY ALBAR M, on Flickr

JAKSCAPE by RONNY ALBAR M, on Flickr

Jakarta Cityscape by Dino Adyansyah, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta Skyscraper | Indonesia by Adri Syahfril, on Flickr

Jakarta by Kevo 123, on Flickr

Jakarta - Gatot Subroto by Dino Adyansyah, on Flickr

Jalan Merdeka Timur by Kevo 123, on Flickr

Harmoni by Kevo 123, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Lapangan Banteng by Kevo 123, on Flickr

Lapangan Banteng by Kevo 123, on Flickr

The Stadhuis of Batavia by Kevo 123, on Flickr

Jakarta History Museum by Kevo 123, on Flickr

Stationplein - Batavia by Kevo 123, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Kali Besar - Batavia by Kevo 123, on Flickr

Kali Besar - Batavia by Kevo 123, on Flickr

Slice of Holland in old Batavia by Kevo 123, on Flickr

Toko Tio Tek Hong by Kevo 123, on Flickr

Willemskerk by Kevo 123, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa

Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

instagram: @aanelmustafa


----------



## aan_mustafa

Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

instagram: @aanelmustafa


----------



## aan_mustafa

Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

instagram: @aanelmustafa


----------



## aan_mustafa

Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

DSC_1275 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit

BAKRIE TOWER











GAMA TOWER project


----------



## kevo123

IMG_0935 by Billy, on Flickr

Episentrum area central jakarta by utepapuke, on Flickr

Jakarta by Dan Kiddo, on Flickr

Jakarta - Indonesia by Tammy Schuh, on Flickr

Jakarta - Indonesia by Tammy Schuh, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

SCBD Night Lights by Dino Adyansyah, on Flickr

Bakrie tower rasuna episentrum central jakarta by utepapuke, on Flickr

Strijdwagen met paarden in Jakarta by Ralph Popken, on Flickr

busy jakarta town by bahterazar, on Flickr

Bundaran HI by Jose Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit

​


----------



## Jack Fruit

Jakarta Downtown / Chinatown




































Pictures source: GOOGLE Images Search.​


----------



## Jack Fruit

Jakarta Downtown / Chinatown



















Pictures source: GOOGLE Images Search.​


----------



## VRS

20150804_104900 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^


IMG_20150715_153940 by Andri Raditya, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Other Side of Jakarta by Bramantyo, on Flickr

*"Green City"*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19958951679/


----------



## kevo123

next page!


----------



## kevo123

Sudirman | Jakarta by Adi Vlado Kristanto, on Flickr

sapta pesona - 2015 by bahterazar, on Flickr

Jakarta lonely after eid Al-Fitr by Adhi Superpanda, on Flickr

SCBD Panorama by Adi Vlado Kristanto, on Flickr

My 108th flag by Lorenzo Zucchi, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta Skyscraper | Indonesia by Adri Syahfril, on Flickr

bni 1946 by mata mayke, on Flickr

z4 by Artalentalle, on Flickr

Jakarta Old Town - Kota Tua Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Museum Nasional (Gajah) by iq ronaldo, on Flickr

View from a pedestrian bridge near Monas by Kevo 123, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Kemayoran area






source:http://www.setneg-ppkk.co.id/


----------



## renshapratama

Old Town area :cheers:

Jakarta Old Town - Kota Tua Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta Old Town - Kota Tua Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta Old Town - Kota Tua Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta Old Town - Kota Tua Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta Old Town - Kota Tua Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^

Jakarta Old Town - Oud Batavia by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta Old Town - Kota Tua Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta Old Town - Kota Tua Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta Old Town - Kota Tua Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Kuningan Business Area


by Toto Boerham


----------



## Jack Fruit

*JAKARTA* Indonesia

Constitution Supreme Court










Bank Indonesia










Ministry of Religious Affairs Office Building










Bakrie Tower


----------



## Jack Fruit

70th INDEPENDENCE DAY *The Republic of Indonesia*
























































​


----------



## renshapratama

Happy 70th Independence Day Republic of Indonesia
:cheers:​


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =========

20150816_165314 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150816_165517 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

20150816_165453 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150816_165233 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ===========

20150818_201426 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150816_181321 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

source https://www.facebook.com/BrondsjopyLover originally posted by eurico


----------



## kevo123

After Office Hours at Jakarta roof top by Budi rahmat, on Flickr

Jakarta Skyline in B+W by Fenchel & Janisch, on Flickr

Jakarta from Above by Fenchel & Janisch, on Flickr

Pantai Mutiara Night by Khoirul M, on Flickr

Jakarta, Agustus 2015 by Ariedho Daulay, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

[/url]Jakarta View (Menteng Dalam) by nTo, on Flickr

DSC_0523 by Azwar Azwar, on Flickr

HI by Felix Indrawan, on Flickr

Jakarta skyline from kemang apartment by utepapuke, on Flickr

Jakarta skyline 21-08-2015 by utepapuke, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA
Parliament Building of The Republic of Indonesian (1962)



eurico said:


> ​


​


----------



## alif1509

kuningan,Jakarta


----------



## Jordan Tan

great pictures


----------



## kevo123

...


----------



## kevo123

next page!


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/didier_marti/20434011143/

The Marriott, The Ritz and The Moon by Mukti Ariawan, on Flickr

Light up... by Ed Ramlan, on Flickr

Sunset with City Light by Jose Hamra, on Flickr

Reflection by Jose Hamra, on Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tirta...7MY-xSjcSW-xAEsHv-xAfJHW-xMGY2U-xM7hkg-xLoK3n


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/72458...iX4-xAZQ4Y-wWxPwm-wWj31M-xQSfgf-xSjP9N-xAz7MY









https://www.flickr.com/photos/72458...eB1-xUtiX4-xAZQ4Y-wWxPwm-wWj31M-xQSfgf-xSjP9N









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sonia...pkD-xC8gJh-xC8eB1-xUtiX4-xAZQ4Y-wWxPwm-wWj31M









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20305312613/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20738310260/in/album-72157656539095895/


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/13045...AYK-xtLS3s-xtM9oS-xLoFy8-xLoFv2-xtTAwH-xtLRHj









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dpak/...dWF-xpsNjC-wtoXtT-xpsEBy-xqQZ3F-xnPVuJ-xk2yAP









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yahya_suleman/12884822884/in/album-72157649380920128/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/joseh...HTE-xtTFPr-xJ51pW-xtTFH4-xtLWDw-wPnHow-xtLWzy

Mega Kuningan Lighthouse by Mukti Ariawan, on Flickr


----------



## hacthanhth

thành phố đẹp
I am vietnamese


----------



## Toto Boerham

*GOOD MORNING JAKARTA*
All photos taken by me


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham

*MEGA KUNINGAN - South Jakarta*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*SCBD - Sudirman Central Business Distric - South Jakarta*


----------



## Toto Boerham

*Jakarta Car Free Day*


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## renshapratama

nice pictures from Jakarta, what a cozy city to live


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*, Thamrin Area


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Economic contrast by Hamdi Ichsan, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

NormalAppImage(4) by faris faris, on Flickr

20151221_190046 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151228_131959 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123




----------



## renshapratama

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Economic contrast by Hamdi Ichsan, on Flickr


what a pic! Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## renshapratama

Taman Anggrek Mall, West Jakarta



SKYE on the 56th floor rooftop BCA tower



Dancing Fountain at Monas



source: Indonesia SSC Facebook Page


----------



## renshapratama

Car Free Night 




























only busway which may pass through the road 









by sherif_claude


----------



## renshapratama

Gondangdia Area










by vanmook


----------



## renshapratama

Grand Indonesia Shopping Town Area





pics by H&M


----------



## Jack Fruit

http://www.ift.co.id/posts/harga-sewa-perkantoran-di-cbd-jakarta-turun-5-1-di-kuartal-i


----------



## Jack Fruit

..


Dito Roso said:


> JAKARTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://m.okezone.com/view/2015/06/19/4/20021/hunian-vertikal-jakarta/0/


----------



## VRS

20160104_080221 by faris faris, on Flickr

tempFileForShare_2016-01-04-15-30-31 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160103_093107 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160103_102211 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123




----------



## kevo123

Bundaran Hotel Indonesia Bluehour (from Mandarin Hotel) by Abdul Azis, on Flickr

_SIN5042-Edit by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr

Jakarta cityscape at finest hour by Ali Trisno Pranoto, on Flickr

monas1 by idan ramadhana, on Flickr

Jakarta Cityscape by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta at night by adnan ali, on Flickr

Selamat Datang ("Welcome") Monument by Caesar Rizal, on Flickr

Jakarta Night View from the top by Peter Sulistyo, on Flickr

Jakarta New Year Night 2015 by eddyefendy, on Flickr

Jakarta New Year Night 2015 by eddyefendy, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/12887...qHt-B5pmtP-B5oVqT-BUvQi4-BScG4C-B5h6J3-BHwZ8v

The buildings by ZeeBerry, on Flickr

Jakarta skyline | Indonesia by Adri Syahfril, on Flickr

SCBD by mustofa hadi, on Flickr

Kota Casablanca by mustofa hadi, on Flickr

Thamrin City by mustofa hadi, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta by Aditya Permana, on Flickr

Jakarta Blue Hour (North Side) by Irwin Day, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jaihu...DJu-C2j29W-BeoBaG-C4BQJD-BCohJk-Beox5s-C9zfa7

Jakarta Skyline by YM Lee, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta New Year Night 2015 by eddyefendy, on Flickr

Streetscape by BxHxTxCx, on Flickr

PC210373 by Caitlyn Witosaputro, on Flickr

Gedung Jasindo by BxHxTxCx, on Flickr

Jakarta, Indonesia, October 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Kota Tua: Momen Historis Batavia yang Tak Boleh Dilewatkan! Pernah mendengar istilah ‘Jangan sekali-kali melupakan sejarah’? Kalimat ini diucapkan oleh Bung Karno agar anak muda tak pernah melupakan jasa para pahlawan. Ada banyak sekali cara untuk terus by Sofian Rafflesia, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

PC210249 by Caitlyn Witosaputro, on Flickr

Jakarta, Indonesia, October 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Jakarta, Indonesia, October 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Jakarta, Indonesia, October 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

DSC02830 by astro porifera, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta, Indonesia, October 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Jakarta, Indonesia, October 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Jakarta, Indonesia, October 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Jakarta, Indonesia, October 2015 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Parts of Jakarta skyline by BxHxTxCx, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123




----------



## kevo123

next page!


----------



## kevo123

New Year's Eve 2016 - Jakarta by Abdul Azis, on Flickr

Fireworks Jakarta by Peter Sulistyo, on Flickr

Happy New Year 2016. God bless you. #landscape #light #night #passion #photographer #fireworks #newyear #happynewyear #sky #people #beautiful #jakarta #indonesia #street #streetphotography by Mark Dohar, on Flickr
Freeze the moment by Joy Robert, on Flickr

Selamat Tahun Baru by Asri Bening Kurniawati, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA's new tallest building.


http://s763.photobucket.com/user/The_nunoz/media/New%20Image_3.jpg.html


----------



## VRS

20160110_085736 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160110_092132(0) by faris faris, on Flickr

20160110_100658 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160110_123709 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

City of Contrast by Ali Trisno Pranoto, on Flickr

More Late night Jakarta by Gordon, on Flickr

Untitled by Rian Ridha Arianta, on Flickr

Untitled by Rian Ridha Arianta, on Flickr

Bundaran Hotel Indonesia Bluehour from Mandarin Hotel by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham

*HIGHWAY IN TOWN*

All photos are belong to me


----------



## Dito Roso

Skyline Art of Jakarta.

*GOLDEN JAKARTA*
by Oweey


----------



## kevo123

Car Free Day by Alma Trisnadi, on Flickr

Jakarta-City-Skyline-IMG_2744 by Bernard Oh, on Flickr

Creeping-income-inequality-IMG_2734 by Bernard Oh, on Flickr

Jakarta in BW by SanSetPho, on Flickr

Menteng by Juliano Pratama, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

Old pictures of "Bunderan HI".









Source: www.asiagreenbuildings.com/wp-









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3113/3162092502_064f5b2bba_b.jpg


----------



## Jack Fruit

..


Dito Roso said:


> JAKARTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://scontent-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...=f9eadfe2d4d408da9f4769df25bf9aec&oe=56FC7B51​


----------



## VRS

tempFileForShare_2016-01-25-14-41-33 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160124_114227 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160125_084815 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham




----------



## symdu

Hari ini ada peresmian Masjid Fatahillah di Balaikota. Foto menyusul


----------



## renshapratama

Ciputra World Kuningan, South Jakarta


CWJ-P20207CR by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr

*GONZO'S Tex Mex Grill
(Margarita Bar)*



























*
Donburi Ichiya*








all pics by Bluemooncm78


----------



## Dito Roso

Jalan Gatot Subroto, South Jakarta








 Source: *Inilahcom/Rizki Meirino*


Gatot Subroto - Kuningan Junction


----------



## Toto Boerham

*SCBD : Sudirman Central Business District *

All photos are belongs to me


----------



## Toto Boerham

*MEGA KUNINGAN, South Jakarta*

All photos are belongs to me


----------



## renshapratama

TransJakarta Double Decker MB OH 2542 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

TransJakarta Double Decker MB OH 2542 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

TransJakarta Double Decker MB OH 2542 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

TransJakarta Double Decker MB OH 2542 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham

All photos are belong to me


----------



## shanewizardman




----------



## VRS

20160219_075851 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160221_082848 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20160228_095535 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160226_222411 by faris faris, on Flickr

tempFileForShare_2016-02-29-13-08-44 by faris faris, on Flickr

tempFileForShare_2016-02-29-13-08-10 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

by Losbp


----------



## soymochaccino

^ This is in Bogor, not Jakarta.


----------



## renshapratama

^^ sorry i don't focus, less drinking of aqua


----------



## kevo123

eurico said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...673.1073741848.100011258922334&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206303636966612&set=p.10206303636966612&type=3&theater





eurico said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...977.1073741900.100002562523428&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...977.1073741900.100002562523428&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1531954231771.74016.1622238588&type=3&theater


...


----------



## kevo123

eurico said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...780139858.1073741831.767294857&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...780139858.1073741831.767294857&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...780139858.1073741831.767294857&type=3&theater





eurico said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206803408143872&set=gm.848502265296387&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=226226807765241&set=gm.842818832531397&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=229208977467024&set=gm.844330609046886&type=3&theater


...


----------



## kevo123

Dito Roso said:


> https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1489/25174816310_f028c09ae7_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1605/25399686232_b55426b9f3_b.jpg





eurico said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...20694640.1073741836.1327397832&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...20694640.1073741836.1327397832&type=3&theater





eurico said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...20694640.1073741836.1327397832&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...20694640.1073741836.1327397832&type=3&theater


...


----------



## kevo123

eurico said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206316893541311&set=gm.809383142541633&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1041213265901830&set=gm.809433549203259&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206316666575637&set=gm.809359582543989&type=3&theater





eurico said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...696.1073741898.100002562523428&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...696.1073741898.100002562523428&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...696.1073741898.100002562523428&type=3&theater





eurico said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68794275.1073742010.1235846758&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...55550189.1073741929.1235846758&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...02700550.1073741991.1235846758&type=3&theater


...


----------



## renshapratama

Nice pics gan kay:


----------



## gidoang

Cool cool


----------



## andrej2015

What is the tallest building in Jakarta


----------



## kevo123

^^ Currently its Cemindo Tower, 298m tall. 

Monas, Jakarta by Ferdinando Paventi, on Flickr

Sudirman Central Business District (SBCD) Jakarta by Abdul Azis, on Flickr

Jakarta Cityscape Epic Sunset by Abdul Azis, on Flickr

Bundaran Hotel Indonesia Bluehour (from Mandarin Hotel) by Abdul Azis, on Flickr

Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

andrej2015 said:


> What is the tallest building in Jakarta



*GAMA TOWER 288,6 M: THE TALLEST BUILDING IN JAKARTA, NOW!*










*Credit: P. Agung*


----------



## Reve Ahmad

*JAKARTA BY DICKY S OESIN*


----------



## Reve Ahmad

*KERATON PRIVATE RESIDENCE & THE PLAZA*


----------



## Bardia Saeedi

Visited Jakarta before, it's not a city, more like a maze!


----------



## renshapratama

Bardia Saeedi said:


> Visited Jakarta before, it's not a city, more like a maze!


it's nice or not in your opinion?


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =========

20160530_072916 by faris faris, on Flickr

tempFileForShare_2016-05-31-17-53-43 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ==========

tempFileForShare_2016-05-31-17-55-22 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160530_073006 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160531_111833 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

next page!


----------



## kevo123

jakarta by Yasunari Goto, on Flickr

Sebuah sudut kota #jakarta #cities #building #skyscraper #town #geometry #architectureporn #instagood #urban #minimal #abstract #architexture #pattern #buildings #street #archidaily #art #archilovers #geometric #architecture #arts #composition #city #bea by Budianto Haryanto, on Flickr

blue Jakarta by Alta Razvyaska, on Flickr

Reflection of distortion... by madi_patub, on Flickr

Business district by Kok Soon Cham, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta Sunrise by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr

Regatta Jakarta by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr

Cityscape of Jakarta by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Jakarta Nightscape from 27th floor of Shangri-La by Steve Bunting, on Flickr

Jakarta Sunrise by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta skyline | Indonesia by Adri Syahfril, on Flickr

Cityscape of Jakarta by Ali Trisno Pranoto, on Flickr

Muara angke Panorama by Peter Saputra, on Flickr

Gelora Bung Karno, Jakarta Foto luar biasa dari @n0maden >> www.bolehtanya.com #bolehtanya #jalanjalan #indotravellers #indonesia #tipshemat #liburan #travelling #indo #instanusantara #nusantara #kerengan #shareyuk #jalanyuk #tiketmurah #tipsjalan #t by Boleh Tanya, on Flickr

IMG_0032 by Dhamar Arif Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta Panorama by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr

Panorama Jakarta by Maskun Ramli, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Morning jakarta by arjuno kurniawan, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta - Mega Kuningan CBD by Michele Moroni, on Flickr

Sunrise over Monas by Ali Trisno Pranoto, on Flickr

Jakarta Sore by Khairil Sangbima, on Flickr

Epicentrum Walk , Kuningan - Jakarta by muhammad shafique, on Flickr

Istiqlal by Hans Nicholas, on Flickr

Jakarta-2959 by Willy Tan, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Ondel-Ondel dan Kota Tua Jakarta Yuk ikutan kontes @reservasiid @simonster_ @muhammad_kholil82 @darahhitam096 #kontesigreservasi #WarisanReservasi #visitjakarta #IndonesiaJuara by Sofian Rafflesia, on Flickr

_DSC7738 by Alex Pecoraro, on Flickr

137 - Java by Romain Guilleux, on Flickr

Jakarta Highway "tol dalam kota" by gizky harry, on Flickr

Dreamland by Kok Soon Cham, on Flickr

Jakarta's dawn by Kok Soon Cham, on Flickr


----------



## aryadinata

*Jakarta, The Capital City of Southeast Asia, Asia's Fastest Growing City (17th in world), City with 2nd most numbered of Skyscraper in ASEAN after Singapore, City with the most numbered of MALLS in the World!*

Jakarta, The Capital City of Southeast Asia, Asia's Fastest Growing City (17th in world), City with 2nd most numbered of Skyscraper in ASEAN after Singapore, City with the most numbered of MALLS in the World!

LIST OF CITIES WITH MOST NUMBER OF SKYSCRAPERS IN WORLD:
1. Hong Kong
2. New York 
3. Dubai
4. Shanghai
5. Tokyo
6. Chicago
7. Guangzhou
8. Chongqing
9. Shenzhen
10. Singapore
11. Seoul
12. Chengdu
13. Jakarta
Source: http://skyscrapercenter.com/cities


----------



## kevo123

^^ that's not possible, compared to Bangkok Jakarta have far fewer highrises with 100m height.

http://www.emporis.com/statistics/skyline-ranking


----------



## renshapratama

kevo123 said:


> ^^ that's not possible, compared to Bangkok Jakarta have far fewer highrises with 100m height.
> 
> http://www.emporis.com/statistics/skyline-ranking


he said skyscraper, the buildings with 200-299 M. In this case he is right


----------



## aryadinata

*Read carefully before the answer please *



kevo123 said:


> ^^ that's not possible, compared to Bangkok Jakarta have far fewer highrises with 100m height.
> 
> http://www.emporis.com/statistics/skyline-ranking



LIST OF CITIES WITH MOST NUMBER OF SKYSCRAPERS IN WORLD (150 meters++):
1. Hong Kong
2. New York 
3. Dubai
4. Shanghai
5. Tokyo
6. Chicago
7. Guangzhou
8. Chongqing
9. Shenzhen
10. Singapore
11. Seoul
12. Chengdu
13. Jakarta
Source: http://skyscrapercenter.com/cities

This is the list LIST OF CITIES WITH MOST NUMBER OF SKYSCRAPERS IN WORLD (200 meters++):
http://skyscrapercenter.com/cities?list=buildings-200

Now, Jakarta in 9th world position but Bangkok far behind in 26th position.

This is the list LIST OF CITIES WITH MOST NUMBER OF SKYSCRAPERS IN WORLD (Total Completed Buildings included 150m++,200m++, and 300m++):
http://skyscrapercenter.com/cities?list=buildings

Now, Jakarta in 7th world position but Bangkok far behind 28th position, even Singapore just 11th.

I think you should read carefully before your answer, 100 meters++ can't be considered as skyscrapers  We should considers 150m++ & 200m++ as the cities with most skyscraper like what CTBUH rankings.
And i suggest you to open the rankings first before your reply  Thaks.


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta Skyline by Alfin Tofler, on Flickr

Jakarta Panorama Black and White by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/viraj...QeJ-vfvhCF-vcVyjS-vexv7Y-vcK87h-uebc9V-vaqXj4

Pluit Mall - Jakarta by Indria Fe, on Flickr

Regatta-8038 by Eko Probo, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Sunset in Jakarta City, Indonesia by Krist Setyawan, on Flickr

Morning in Jakarta by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr

Heart of Mega Kuningan by Mukti Ariawan, on Flickr

Kelapa Gading Square by BxHxTxCx, on Flickr

Jakarta Skyline by Steve Bunting, on Flickr


----------



## hdamar

nice


----------



## kevo123

10th Floor Sunrise by Kristian Tandjung, on Flickr

Senja by Ragil Ticilius, on Flickr

Jakarta sunsets by Luk Images, on Flickr

Epicentrum Business District by Daniel, on Flickr

Semanggi Bridge - Jakarta, Indonesia by bryansurya_94, on Flickr

Baywalk Mall Seaside View by Kelvin Oktavianus, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta downtown by Manjik.photography, on Flickr

Jakarta @ Night by YM Lee, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sbudi...RMi-CKVLP1-DgjnE1-CKMDEC-DuFXG1-CFCsGM-D5vqMX

full color by tyo Saputra, on Flickr

Bright lights in Jakarta by Michele Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/11966...dh7-Hpy9xB-Gu95Ek-HmDp6J-Gu25p5-HpxVGM-9voCXC









https://www.flickr.com/photos/11966...ytt-GQ1RzW-G3EiR7-G3oHAx-GRQSX2-G35AV5-GUs7Ud

Different angle in Rasuna Said Night View by Frengky S, on Flickr

Apartment at Kemayoran Jakarta #longexposurephotography #cityscapephotography #nightphotography #nightshot #arcitecturephotography Photo by Kelink's Photoworks Shoted by Sony a6000 Mirrorless camera by Kelink Photoworks, on Flickr

The lights Kemayoran Jakarta Indonesia #longexposurephotography #cityscapephotography #nightphotography #nightshot  Photo by Kelink's Photoworks Shoted by Sony a6000 Mirrorless camera by Kelink Photoworks, on Flickr

Ennichisai 2016 by hendrikMINTARNO, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta City by Ridhan H., on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

...


muhrizky said:


>





Wicak_15 said:


> Jakarta Skyline Picture
> 
> 
> IMG_6990 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_6992 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_6993 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr





MH greenuwet said:


> https://www.instagram.com/whitelilystudio/


----------



## roydex

Beautiful Jakarta


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Enjoy Jakarta - Indonesia*


Enjoy Jakarta by madiun foto, on Flickr

Enjoy Jakarta by madiun foto, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Lights on �� #motretintiland #jakarta #architecture #nightlife by Abrahammahan, on Flickr

Lalu lintas waktu berbuka puasa di Rasuna Said Jakarta. Jarang lho bisa menikmati lalu lintas Jakarta seperti itu apalagi saat jam pulang kantor by Frengky S, on Flickr

Cityscape of Jakarta 1 by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr

Cityscape of Jakarta 2 by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr

Cityscape of Jakarta 3 by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr

Selamat Pagi Jakarta by Ricky Lai, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Untitled by Prem Promono Handoko, on Flickr

Untitled by Prem Promono Handoko, on Flickr

Jakarta by Fakhri Anindita, on Flickr

Jakarta 3 by Fakhri Anindita, on Flickr

Jakarta 2 by Fakhri Anindita, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

6°14'09.2"S 106°53'35.5"E by Riga, on Flickr

Pantai Mutiara Night by Khoirul M, on Flickr


Selamat pagi �� #sevenhunters #jakarta #streetphotography by Abrahammahan, on Flickr

Batavia_DSC_4487-FB by www.withManish.com, on Flickr

Bangunan tua di kawasan kota tua jakarta tetap terawat dengan baik. @detikcom @kamerahpgw #JAKARTAPOSITIF by Sofian Rafflesia, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Indahya #Jakarta semestinya dibarengi dengan Indahnya Akhlak para warganya #fujiguys_id #fujifilmxt10 #tokinafisheye 10-17 #ODOTHOS by Dwi Ishak M.W, on Flickr

Jakarta 1 by Pimpin Nagawan,SH, on Flickr

Night in Jakarta by Muhammad Fikri Maskuri, on Flickr

Rooftop Swim by Rudy Promé, on Flickr

雅加達 Jakarta, Indonesia by Christabelle‧迴紋針, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

del


----------



## kevo123

Kempinski Residence Jakarta by Purnadi Phan, on Flickr

Jakarta 2016 by Guido Jansen, on Flickr

Shadow Buildings by Rudy Promé, on Flickr

Jakarta 2016 by Guido Jansen, on Flickr

Jakarta 2016 by Guido Jansen, on Flickr

1st Jakarta Custom Culture by gettinlow Indonesia, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/squea...Gub-MbNvmE-M57EN7-LNfDuy-LNfDhQ-M57CJh-LNfzSd


----------



## kevo123

Silhouette City Lights by Tuesday Dan, on Flickr

Hotel Indonesia Roundabout by Tuesday Dan, on Flickr

The Big House ※ Ancol Mansion by Aria Yudhistira, on Flickr

雅加達 Jakarta, Indonesia by Christabelle‧迴紋針, on Flickr

DSC_0078 by xisco franco, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Landing in Jakarta by Chulkovd, on Flickr

Blue Hour In Jakarta by Reiner Tasno, on Flickr

Blue Hour In Jakarta by Reiner Tasno, on Flickr
SCBD Semanggi_Nik_Glamor Glow_effect test_03 by Jones Stevanus, on Flickr

SCBD by Henry Sudarman, on Flickr

Looking for customers by a_brlnr, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20160905_185856 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160905_185707 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160905_185557 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160905_150714_20160905184653277 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Citi lights by Erwin Mulyadi, on Flickr

IMG_0439 by Erwin Mulyadi, on Flickr

IMG_0436 by Erwin Mulyadi, on Flickr

Construction Down Below by Erwin Mulyadi, on Flickr

雅加達 Jakarta, Indonesia by Christabelle‧迴紋針, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Father and the son by Founy Meutia, on Flickr

GammaP063 by Pieter Walkman, on Flickr

june 2016 || glodok by Daniil Chizhov, on Flickr

Vihara Dharma Bhakti - originally named Jin de Yuan (golden wisdom) by Lisa Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Prem Promono Handoko, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Skywell by Back to Nothing, on Flickr

Barongsai at Jakarta Pecinan Old Town by Ricky Martin, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/opipi...eSG-HYjede-H9Wg22-HYjbyM-H9QAjy-Kyy4zr-KBTA9R

Untitled by Prem Promono Handoko, on Flickr

Offal Vendor, Glodok Chinatown, Jakarta Indonesia by Adam Cohn, on Flickr

Ondel-Ondel Performing in Glodok, Jakarta Indonesia by Adam Cohn, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/davio...MZQ-JtMTSE-JtMQmw-HYgKUT-JKsvQs-JMHY8z-JMHWp4

Jakarta, Indonesia. 4/12/13 February 2016. by Matteo Bontempi, on Flickr

Cap Go Meh 2016 @ Glodok, Jakarta, Indonesia by Devina, on Flickr

Cap Go Meh 2016 @ Glodok, Jakarta, Indonesia by Devina, on Flickr

Cap Go Meh 2016 @ Glodok, Jakarta, Indonesia by Devina, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

awesome Jakarta :cheers:


----------



## Dito Roso

Jakarta Nightscape









By Peter Mendrofa









By Ario Wisnu Faddillah









By Peter Mendrofa


----------



## kevo123

IMG_0413 by Erwin Mulyadi, on Flickr

562_moetrip_Jakarta by Junge mit Ideen, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/squea...TbA-LhB5Kh-Lg1Hhk-M9AWxX-L7MstX-LWtk5p-LPUf1N

Shoot the icon by Setiono Joko Purwanto, on Flickr

#paragliding #paraglider #jakarta #indonesia #bundaranhotelindonesia #bundaranhi by Megumi Noda Chiaki, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/squea...QSu-M6jQfh-LchiAK-M9pTvM-M9pToc-M2g62Z-Lc5Reu









https://www.flickr.com/photos/squea...Ey3-M9rJjT-MduTYh-MduTzG-MduTbA-LhC2P5-LNfGub


----------



## Dito Roso

Gatot Subroto streetscape, Jakarta.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Where are the credits of these photos, Dito Roso?


----------



## Dito Roso




----------



## Dito Roso

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Where are the credits of these photos, Dito Roso?


All photos are my own !
I always put the credit for all other party's photo.


----------



## kevo123

16.CW39.Jakarta Building Lights by tah Goi, on Flickr

16.CW39.Jakarta Building Lights by tah Goi, on Flickr

16.CW39.Jakarta Building Lights by tah Goi, on Flickr

Jakarta City In the Morning by M.A ghaffar, on Flickr

Bersabar adalah pelajaran paling lama bagi manusia. -md To be patient is the longest lesson for human being. -md #quote #moment #capture #beautiful #indonesia #jakarta #everyday #walk #blessed #life #enjoy #passion #photographer #wanderlust #letsgosome by Mark Dohar, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Untitled by Prem Promono Handoko, on Flickr

Jakarta from skyscraper #jakarta #indonesia by hanjaga abilawa, on Flickr

Bunderan HI by Darient Megantara, on Flickr

Jakarta Tilt Shift by TomTimUs, on Flickr

P9160304 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Museum Sejarah Jakarta by Purnadi Phan, on Flickr

Jakarta old town, Indonesia by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr

Horse Drawn Carriages, Old Town, Jakarta, Indonesia by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

Fishing Village, Jakarta, Indonesia by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

Fishing Boats, Jakarta, Indonesia by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

The Maritime Museum is housed in a former Dutch East India Company warehouse. by Lisa Lim, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Sparkle and Shine #Morning #Sunrise #Dawn #Silent #Quite #Horizon #cityscape #Cityview #Skyscraper #Highway #Downtown #skyline #Cloudy #JakartaBarat #Jakarta #DKIJakarta Indonesi#Indonesia by Fanyanto Eko Cahyo, on Flickr

#Sunset #Jakarta #Indonesia #Reflection #Skyscraper #skyline #clouds #Cloudy #Downtown #DKIJakarta #cityscape #Cityview by Fanyanto Eko Cahyo, on Flickr

Sudirman Street Sunset - Jakarta 10 December 2016 by Abdul Azis, on Flickr

jakarta night face by insomniacMe, on Flickr

Jakarta Sunset 9 December 2016 (from Sudirman Residence) by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Urban's Horizon by Farhan Perdana (Blek), on Flickr

161101_Indo_0019 by Dan Thompson, on Flickr

Jakarta by Dan Thompson, on Flickr

Is Jakarta on its way to becoming a #SmartCity Cyclists ✔ Traffic ✔ Preferencial lanes ✔ Commuting services ✔( work in progress) City islands ✔ (basically every cross road) Missing open spaces and a metro system... by silsfinest, on Flickr

SENJAKARTA by Toyib Official, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

DJI_0935 by Aksara Films - Indonesia Travel Stock Images, on Flickr

Jakarta by Rony Moenir, on Flickr

Silent of Jakarta 18 by Yandry Bhestian, on Flickr

Jakarta at Night by Berliyanto, on Flickr

Night Shot Jakarta To Night Fhoto by Imank Firmansyah by imank firmansyah, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

https://www.flickr.com/photos/58634...znR-PG8hRb-NvQcJB-PG1gdL-PwsbFU-PwojW9-PK6bZg

-jakarta batavia 6_6 by Inside SoutheastAsia, on Flickr

-jakarta batavia 7_6 by Inside SoutheastAsia, on Flickr

-jakarta batavia_7 by Inside SoutheastAsia, on Flickr

Silent of jakarta Part2 2 by Yandry Bhestian, on Flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham

*SUNRISE...this morning*
All photos are taken by me


----------



## renshapratama

Toto Boerham said:


> *SUNRISE...this morning*
> All photos are taken by me


_Om_ have you some pics of Rasuna Said street on direction from Menteng?

Aura of the employees with buildings on either side looks very nice in this area :cheers:


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta #building by muhammadrizkard, on Flickr

jakarta from top of the roof by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

Skyscrapers in #Jakarta, #Indonesia by Gina Putri, on Flickr

jakarta-5 by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr

GALA OPENING NOW JAKARTA THE CHRISTMAS CITY "Cosmic Christmas" 2016. 20 NOVEMBER 2016. Light-Up Giant Cosmic Christmas Tree Ceremony & Magical Fireworks . @ Tribeca Park . #CENTRALPARKMALL #NEOSOHOMALL #CPNEO_COSMICXMAS #jakarta #fireworks #instanusant by Hengga Wang, on Flickr

Christmas Nuance in A Shopping Park by hastuwi, on Flickr


----------



## alveinus




----------



## alveinus




----------



## kevo123

Relationship Goal ? by Toyib Official, on Flickr
Jakarta by Nolan582, on Flickr



Reve Ahmad said:


> Oh gitu ya om, abis liat IG nih ada postingan dari sisi barat sih. Diperhatikan dulu DBS Tower dan AXA (yang beberapa ratus meter disisi timurnya), keliatan kan stunning AXA Tower, kalau diperhatikan ya memang Office CWJ 2 ini nggak cuma 190an meter, keliatan lebih beberapa feet stunning dari DBS Tower....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sumber: IG *@humanfree_*





Bluemooncm78 said:


> Courtesy of @sampinggenic


----------



## Toto Boerham

renshapratama said:


> _Om_ have you some pics of Rasuna Said street on direction from Menteng?
> 
> Aura of the employees with buildings on either side looks very nice in this area :cheers:


:bash: Oh really sorry Rensa..unfortunately ..i don't have the pictures that you mean...hoping you will find them soon in another source kay:


----------



## Toto Boerham

*MEGA KUNINGAN*


----------



## renshapratama

https://www.panoramio.com/photo/110456523


----------



## kevo123

Other Side of Jakarta by Abdul Azis, on Flickr

Jakarta city view by Maskun Ramli, on Flickr

Jakarta Skyline during Bluehour by Abdul Azis, on Flickr

Sudirman Jakarta Burning Sky by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Horse Statue - Thamrin Raoundabout - Jakarta Bluehour by Abdul Azis, on Flickr









by: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=974410

Monument National Monas BlueHour by Abdul Azis, on Flickr

Just in Case by JamesWired, on Flickr

Jakarta Cathedral by Zach DuFran, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Night Shoot Party by Irwin Day, on Flickr










Blue Hour @cp mall by Irwin Day, on Flickr


----------



## @theta

Tanjungpriok Railway Station in North Jakarta

Stasiun Tanjungpriok, Jakarta Utara by FajarMuhammad, di Flickr


----------



## kevo123

2017 New Year - Monas - Jakarta by Abdul Azis, on Flickr

1JAN17-8777 by Eko Probo, on Flickr

Small Mosque in Between by Abdul Azis, on Flickr

The Last Twilight of 2016 by Hudy Prabowo, on Flickr
urban by Randy Renaldy, on Flickr

Explore Jakarta by Exchel Kemur, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Plaza Indonesia by Everyone Shipwreck Starco (using album), on Flickr

Bundaran HI, Jakarta by Khoirul M, on Flickr

Jakarta 2016 by Matt Wilson, on Flickr

Sunset over the rooftop by Henry Sudarman, on Flickr

Jakarta History Museum by Randy Renaldy, on Flickr

Untitled by Randy Renaldy, on Flickr

early morning transactions by Randy Renaldy, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Gedung Jasindo by Everyone Shipwreck Starco (using album), on Flickr

Escomptobank by Everyone Shipwreck Starco (using album), on Flickr

Museum Bank Indonesia by Everyone Shipwreck Starco (using album), on Flickr

Hotel Indonesia (HI) - Jakarta Roundabout (Bundaran) by Abdul Azis, on Flickr

1JAN17-8788 by Eko Probo, on Flickr


----------

